#ubports 2017-08-28
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #302: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/302/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #920: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/920/
<tgBot> <Eureka Algorithm> Hello, would someone be willing to helpe me set up clickable? … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/511/properly-installing-clickable
<tgBot> MFota was added by: MFota
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @Eureka Algorithm, What distro are you using? For me the guide only worked on ubuntu
<tgBot> <Eureka Algorithm> Andre I'm using KDE
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Do you mean the desktop environment or KDE neon?
<tgBot> <Eureka Algorithm> KDE neon
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> What exactly doesn't work for you?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> As it seems the setup was successful
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> The commands should work. Have you tried building for example the calendar app?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #108: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/108/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #921: SUCCESS in 7 min 37 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/921/
<tgBot> <Flohack> For all those people who are too young to remember ;) https://opensource.com/article/17/8/linux-anniversary
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I am younger then linux!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Haha
<tgBot> <neothethird> When did you start @Flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> My first Linux was SuSE Linux 4.2 in 1996 ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE_Linux_distributions#/media/File:SuSE_Linux_4.2_Paket_Handbuch_und_CDs.jpg
<tgBot> <neothethird> Nice!
<tgBot> <Ben> My first experience with Linux was in  2001 on our family computer :)
<tgBot> <Ben> I was around 6 years old
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Ben> My father showed me a lots of stuff on Linux and I was really excited about that :D
<tgBot> <bastos777> My first contact with linux was sitting next to a friend seeing him doing incredible cool things in terminal in 1987. But it needs until 2007 for me to switch from win to Ubuntu...
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #321: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/321/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #922: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/922/
<tgBot> skrech was added by: skrech
<tgBot> <mymike00> welcome @skrech
<tgBot> <Ben> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <skrech> Hey guys!
<tgBot> <mymike00> no way to set an alarm here... any idea? the BottomEdge doesn't work at all, never visible...
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/7qVZJWNU/file_291.jpg
<tgBot> <neothethird> \o
<tgBot> <BrisPete> I am older than Linux (much older). I started using it in 2006 with Ubuntu Dapper Drake.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @BrisPete, What was it like?  A world before Linux?
<tgBot> <neothethird> Was it dark and without joy? I bet it was dark and without joy.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, Lots of blue with white text
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Lorxu, basically what i said
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Beautiful
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ys9EKbrj/file_292.mp4
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @PhoenixLandPirate, Accurate footage of the world before Linux
<tgBot> <neothethird> @PhoenixLandPirate, that's pretty hi-res for 1992
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @neothethird, Surprising how much better government technology is, over the stuff us commoners use.
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, let's grab some pitforks and torches
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @neothethird, Well, it is bright blue :P
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> well... there was also green...
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> http://www.coaching-tecnologico.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/monitor_fosforo_verde.jpg
<tgBot> <Ben> Can it run Crysis? ;D
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @neothethird, I agree!
<tgBot> <Stefan Kalb> @neothethird, I was used to travel with WARP speed before big blue decided to withdraw it from users. But I had no fear to be able to further avoid the blue madness and my hopes became true with a chameleonized penguin in 1997.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Stefan Kalb, without the context, that sentence would sound really weird
<tgBot> sandervoogt was added by: sandervoogt
<tgBot> <neothethird> @LarreaMikel, great game!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Welcome :)
<tgBot> <sandervoogt> Thanks
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I tried searching "prehistoric", that I think is one of the first games I've played... but no luck.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> https://twitter.com/UBports/status/901860283697725440 lol, poor UBPorts
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I retweeted this with the phrase "A Free Software tragedy in two tweets" :P
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I can't see what it was a reply to cos I'm blocked :D
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/BiqLQtnu/file_294.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Photo, 586x459) https://irc.ubports.com/QSAsFnE4/file_296.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, Wow, even I haven't managed that and I bitched a lot about Electron on tweets :P
<tgBot> <garrogarri> why do they ignore our community?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @garrogarri, There may have been some drama around one of his posts when Canonical still had Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, I know I'm brilliant
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @garrogarri, Maybe they're just not aware of how much Ubuntu Touch does
<tgBot> <Lorxu> UBPorts I mean, of course, derp
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #96: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/96/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #923: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/923/
<tgBot> <S_Greg> @Dalton Durst — Finally fixed my BQ4.5. Reflashed system with use of magic-device-tool, no problems this time. I suspect damaged usb cable was the issue. Thanks all for greate work on ubports!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Today i learned: `@Dalton` is a telegram channel called "Farham Fucker". The more you know.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Haha, nice investigation Jan. 🙂
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Haha, right..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, While both is somehow true, we want to brand the product "Ubuntu Touch", and we are the UBports organization :)
<nfsprodriver[m]> Hello, in latest image in the channel settings there are no channels listed. Sorry, if this is already known.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @neothethird, With 3 messages
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @PhoenixLandPirate, Well there was certainly lots of green text on a black background. Worked as a computer operator c. 1974 on an CL 1905E running the George 3 OS. Lots of cards, paper tape, huge hard drives line printers, plotters and crashes. A lot of heavy lifting - literally. Fun though.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwzJlvx4ndk
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I have a question (I don't know whether it's dumb or not), whereas the Plasma Mobile guys have gotten the Nexus 5x running their OS (I don't know how well...), what are the odds of UBPorts running on the N5x in the near future? … The Plasma mobile guys are using Halium, and I think I remember hearing that UBPorts was/is/going to use it, too. … Thanks in advance .
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> P.S. I ask because, 1. I have a N5x and 2. The N5x is a modern phone and would go a long way in selling the project to a number of users...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My Nexus 5 works really slow on UBports (it's in terrible condition by itself). On the other hand, my 5x is still great and I wouldn't mind using it. Plasma is a solid option for me on the 5x.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @vanyasem, You're running Plasma on your 5x?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Well, I don't use 5x by itself, I just have Plasma installed.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm mainly on HTC 10 with LineageOS (no gapps)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I played with it for a few days thougj
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can PM me for more info
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @vanyasem, and you feel pretty good about it?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @vanyasem, OK, I'm at work at present, but I would like to continue learning more...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and i'm a little drunk and eating my pizza.
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @mariogrip, I don't like google.. But i don't  like also this guy.. He is been teaching at university that mycrosoft is much more beautiful than gnu/linux..
<tgBot> <vanyasem> oh, i am literally watching this video rn
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i have a local nextcloud server on a 9-years old PC and it replaces the entire Gsuite
<tgBot> <vanyasem> music streaming, cloud, office, calendar, contacts, tasks, notes, even trello-like boards
<tgBot> <vanyasem> pm me if you have any questions to me
<tgBot> <S_Greg> @andreasimonetti, Lunduke is a "personality"... Not sure u can take him ever seriously. Who remember him from LAS should know what's the story.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Lunduke's personality (IMO) is good for Linux and OSS in general. He talks about the elephant in the room(s) of several projects and does it in a way that's not all that offensive.  … Granted, he's NOT right about everything and I disagree with him a lot, but I have to admit that he's right on about a number of things. … That would include the UX of several projects that honestly SUCK.
<tgBot> <S_Greg> Yep, agree with you.
<tgBot> <S_Greg> ...just don't mention Richard Stalman around him :))
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Lunduke aside, I've LOST my Nexus 4!!!! I can't test the new updates from UBPorts!! Was up until 1am trying to find it (we just moved to a new house and everything's in boxes)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @S_Greg, He's had Stallman on the Lunduke show already. Apparently, they've kissed and made up
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If it is in a box it isn't lost
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, but the box is lost....
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Google will know which box
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> haha probably!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @S_Greg, I watched old las's with him in it, but I don't know the story at all tbh
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @PhoenixLandPirate, There was a falling out between he and ChrisLAS. They've never spoken about it openly and they are pretty frog lipped about it as I asked specifically and was told not to ask about Bryan anymore.  … So, I would chalk it up to personal differences.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kz6fittycent, Frogs have lips?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @kz6fittycent, Yeah I heard that, but Lunduke was on Las once last year I believe as a guest. So idk what they're like these days
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Has anyone attempted to port (on their own) UBPorts or UTouch to their personal device?  … IF so, was it recently? Meaning did you use Halium (if that's even possible yet) and did you follow a guide or are you freaking amazing and did it all on your own?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yeah I saw that, too. I don't watch LAS anymore as I don't like the format and ChrisLAS bothers me... … I DO really like listening to Noah so my JB experience stops there.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Define 'on their own'
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, By themselves I'd assume
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, Superhuman intellect and didn't need no stinkin guide!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Oh. Negative then
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I ask because I want to see the Nexus 5x running UBPorts (as I own one) and I'm almost ready to make the attempt on my own. Was wondering if anyone has seen a really good, COMPLETE guide to porting UTouch to a device. They all seem to lack this or that or are really old.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Well, we are trying to move to Halium, no device has a fully working port of Halium though, the closest we have is the n5 which boots but not close to ready.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It should be like a virus modifying DNA. Does all the hard work then you zap the virus. Job done
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, True.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @PhoenixLandPirate, I remember someone talking about that on Lunduke's show.  … I was curious as the progress there since the Plasma Mobile guys have it running on the N5x
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, Wouldn't that be awesome??
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Referencing this: … https://plasma-mobile.org/nexus-5/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kz6fittycent, Unfortunately it could be used to install cancer, rather than eliminate it. A virus has no morality
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Stereofont, neither do many humans, it turns out...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @kz6fittycent, Certain orange persons especially
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Better no mention of that guy though or the thread will get long and ugly
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I also have an old tablet (cheap one I bought for one of my kids) that I am looking to attempt porting UbPorts to
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kz6fittycent, If devices would follow a standard then such a guide would exist. But currently the complete guide is: Find a Lineage that works for your device, build a tree with it. Fix all friggn compile issues until you get clean boot img and system img. Use rootstock to push all stuff to the device, then pray. In most cases days and days will pass until you even get adb to work, let alone graphics. Sorry, thats the guide
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Flohack, wow...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Made more complicated by the desire to use the newest device
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> yeah
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> sigh...
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Fairphone is interesting because modular but not modular enough
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> it's modular mostly to be easer to be recicled, and repaired
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> not so much to be enhanced
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Exactly. X with X. Not X with Y
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kz6fittycent, I tried with 2 devices, ofc I know maybe not the best ones. HTC One X (to show it would run on an old device) and Samsung S3. Both are work in progress, no gpu, no real usable thing. But both were booting actually
<tgBot> <S_Greg> What would you recommend (chip second hand option) to replace bq4.5? Clicks are gone so something that will do new images?
<tgBot> <S_Greg> *cheep
<tgBot> <S_Greg> **cheap
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Cheap, but firt hand one?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> BQ Android models?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> It's the same, for UBports
<tgBot> <S_Greg> No, not BQ. Don't think UBports can be installed in other bq's than 4.5, 5  and tablet.. whatever the name was. From my understanding bq is a history now..
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> BQ M10 (F)HD
<tgBot> <Stereofont> BQ seem not aggressively opposed to modification. They even provide flash tools
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> BQ is very Free Software Friendly, that doesn't mean that chancing proprietary software that very likely doesn't belong to BQ
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> is legal, or safe
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I mean only that it is a better starting point than phones made by hostile giant corporations?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, If they would be so freindly why we do not get the kernel source trees we need to support 16.04 on all devices?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> That's not a starting point at all
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack have you tried to ask for it?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> they do publish lot's of code
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, I will, but it is very hard to get hold of people that know smth.
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> ah
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I didn't say they were the greatest since sliced bread. Better than most others though
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I do know someone that might be able to help you stablishing that communication
<tgBot> <Ben> UTouch on a Surface RT ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ben, if it includes that touch keyboard, you can leave now
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Tap Tiago Carrondo he had contact with people from BQ
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> he's not on the super-group
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Then I would add EU funding for a privacy phone project
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> but he's on the group, or at least on the fairphone port group
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I tried to engage them on twitter but the person that replied didn't understood at all what I said
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I also did it for Meizu
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> no reply at all
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> It would be cool if everybody did the same
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I have 2 BQ E4.5 Ubuntu Edition, one BQ E5 Ubuntu Edition, one BQ M10 FHD Ubuntu Edition and one Meizu Pro5 Ubuntu Edition, besides the Fairphone
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> so I would really like for them to help ubports
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> lot's of money invested on these devices
<tgBot> <S_Greg> I'm asking for cheap, usable hardware as 400-600e for new one - which project is focused now - is a IMO to high starting price for too many ppl. Especially for installation on ROM in development. I know there's a reason for that but marketing UBports for second hand hardware would have much better success.
<tgBot> <Ben> I have also 3 devices, but I cant find the BQ 10 FHD Tablet :(
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> PureOS better talk to UBports and Halium
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, Ok thx
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @S_Greg, The Nexus 5 and oneplus one are very much secondhand devices
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> Aaron that would be cool
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> the more people working towards common goals the better even if they keep having their own thing
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @S_Greg, 150-200 euros seems a comfortable place, old or new. Lower great if possible
<tgBot> <S_Greg> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you
<tgBot> <S_Greg> @Stereofont, ..and thank you.
<tgBot> <samzn> @Ben, hello show me the proofs
<tgBot> <Ben> This was a suggestion ;)
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @Ben, Why UTouch and not just ubuntu with yunit? :\
<tgBot> <Ben> Ubuntu for arm?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<tgBot> <Ben> Hmm, but isnt the Surface RT closed for other OS? Because some people are writing these. :/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's fully updated under Windows RT, yes. Otherwise it's possible to unlock the EFI.
<tgBot> <Ben> The Surface Pros are open for other OS, like Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Ben> Hmm I will try it :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @UniversalSuperBox Hi Dalton, Pls help, I was capable to install Ubports on BQ but Nexus 5 lock state is: locked, I use 16.04
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> 16.04 on my notebook
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> fastboot oem unlock
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> Done
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ahoneybun, Didn't work on my BQ
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> He said Nexus 5
<tgBot> <ahoneybun> Nexus devices are different then BQ crap
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes but where can I do that
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Do I need some app for unlocking?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You need to install platform-tools from Android SDK. There is a fastboot executable.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> There are plenty of ways to to that. I believe it's even packaged in some distros repos.
<tgBot> <n> @vanyasem, On PC
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Yep, on your PC. All 3 platforms will do.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ```ANDROID_SDK_TOOLS="3859397" … cd ~/Downloads/ … wget --quiet --output-document=android-sdk.zip https://dl.google.com/android/repository/sdk-tools-linux-${ANDROID_SDK_TOOLS}.zip … unzip android-sdk.zip … rm android-sdk.zip … echo y | tools/bin/sdkmanager "platform-tools"```
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can use this script on GNU/Linux.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it downloads Android SDK, unzips it in your user's downloads directory and installs platform-tools.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use this script on my CI build server.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> `fastboot` will be in `platform-tools/` folder. (You may need to chmod +x it before being able to run from the terminal)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok, I will try now step by step, give me some time, I am little slow
<tgBot> <vanyasem> take your time
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Error Java_Home  is not setup ...
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> It looks like I have to install something else
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Sure, you need to install openJDK 8
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I assume you already have it installed.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> What distro do you use?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ubuntu 16.04
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am very sorry
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Milan Korecky, Perfect!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My script is exactly for your distro.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> `sudo apt install -y wget tar unzip lib32stdc++6` … `sudo apt install -y openjdk-8-jdk libc6-dev-i386 lib32z1`
<tgBot> <vanyasem> run this to install all the deps
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (you can check out the full version here: https://gist.github.com/vanyasem/b4194b0db9c8fec75d78a3c9cd778412)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #252: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/252/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #924: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/924/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I tested it on Ubuntu Server 16.04 and elementary OS (based on Ubuntu 16.04)
<tgBot> <JeffiG> can somebody tell me how to flash Plasma mobile on nexus 5, I follow the steps on web https://plasma-mobile.org/nexus-5/ but it's not workin for me :(
<tgBot> Christoph B was added by: Christoph B
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi, it could not find the lib32, but already installed, now again with ask
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Sdk
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Milan Korecky, You said you were on 16.04?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Yes, my laptop is 32 bit and I have ubuntu 16.04 lots
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Lts
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not sure for 32 bits though.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I tested in only on 64 bit
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Library name may be different for x32
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am following now some YouTube tutorial
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Milan Korecky, you can use the tools in the repository. `sudo apt install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot`
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Sdk almost installed, just a moment, right now downloading components
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, True
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok Dalton I will try
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I just hate that method
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok Ivan
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I prefer installing SDK manually
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, I'd like to sincerely disagree with that statement. Especially when we don't use the SDK other than installing.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It gives you more control on what version you want to get installed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm an Android developer.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Fine do not worry I have learned something new
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, So I need that much power.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even then, there are minimal packages for just the tools rather than the entire SDK. And we aren't android devs. ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> As I know what I'm doing.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, I didn't say you are wrong )
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Also
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My script install only tools, not the entire SDK as well
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You have an ability to decide what to install
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Fine, now finished, let us unlocke
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/c7ldJ4Ry/file_298.mp4
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Ok unlock success with Aaron help
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zFtNhXQ5/file_299.webp
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip will the new kernelversion for N5 be in next devel image?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, do you mean the one i just pushed?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yes, it will land in the next devel build
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Cool
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Nice, I'll report the changes.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> And now how to with the Fastboot, met does not find the device, cpt does not want to be installed
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> MDT
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Milan Korecky, what OS do you use? Linux? if so try running it with sudo
<tgBot> <Flohack> In case you missed it, we are now only 2 issues away from OTA-2: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/milestone/2
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Woop woop!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> any chance you are going to switch your main repo location to self-hosted GitLab CE?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and provide GitHub repos only as a mirror
<tgBot> <Flohack> Why we would?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> to gain more control of what you do, GitHub is known to censor some repos they don't like
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Because then we sound like scientists.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, really? never heard of that. What do they censor?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, But it gives us endless protection of data and guards against downtime of our infra
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I use GitLab CE with GitLab CI with a runner, it pushes every commit back to GitHub, so more people can discorer the repo (Gogs is also an option, it's easier on the resources)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> but in case something happens — there is always a separate server with my own GitLab instance with all the users
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, they banned a repo for using "retarted" in strings. And this is not the only occasion. They are doing lots of sketchy things. No freedom
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=15/07/25/1049226
<tgBot> <neothethird> Hmm, never came across that... For now it gives us a very high-quality system with no administrative effort for free, so that's pretty nice. If we ever have problems with them, i guess we would switch. but for now we have (imho) enough to do as it is... thanks for the hint though
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #303: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/303/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, both GitHub and GitLab are down more often that my own server
<tgBot> <vanyasem> my server has a small amount of users compared to these giants
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't say instantly switch to self-hosted, it's just a suggestion to keep in mind for future scalability
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #925: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/925/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> also, GitHub is constantly being blocked (and unblocked again) in my country.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> check https://infogalactic.com/info/Censorship_of_GitHub#Russia for more info
<tgBot> <neothethird> that's not their fault though
<tgBot> <vanyasem> sure, but still a valid thing to keep in mind for future changes
<nfsprodriver[m]> Wow, new kernel is much faster! Great work!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> also, can I ask, why do we have two separate projects for 16.04 and 15.04 at the same time?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not sure which one to contribute to
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because 15.04 is the one that Canonical was supporting at the end and it works, while 16.04 did not work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And 16.04 still does not work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I understand that, how this is going to be resolved? Should I contribute to 15.04 or 16.04? I'm a bit confused there
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you understand the stack enough to debug it and solve its major issues in 16.04, go with that.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It only officially runs on the Nexus 5
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Okay, I see what you got there.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have a N5 with UBports, so device support isn't a problem for me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you
<tgBot> <neothethird> usually 15.04 is the way to go, though
<tgBot> <neothethird> that's what's usable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apps don't start on 16.04. Nor does the dash itself.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't use UBports as my daily drives right now, so I don't care if it's usable or not
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm a developer and I'm willing to help
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, What are your skills ;)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, awesome! knock yourself out: https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't have much experience with UBports, but I'm a professional android dev (both Java/Kotlin and Android NDK, I used to develop some simple custom ROMs for GT 10.1 on a Russian forum) and I used to write in Vala in the past. I'm a quick learner and I have a lot of spare time. And I hate asking for help, I prefer figuring things out by breaking everything and starting from scratch till I get it done
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird, thank you!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Yes this will be hard, everything is already broekn... ^^
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Flohack, lol
<tgBot> <vanyasem> UBports is the only GNU/Linux based OS for phones that doesn't make me vomit. So I'm with you or in severe pain
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have all 3 Nexuses from LG and I regret trying Sailfish or Plasma. Not even close to barely acceptable imo
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, we're glad to have you :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, Since we don't have docs.ubports.com completely in place and docs.ubuntu.com is very outdated, figuring stuff out alone can be pretty difficult... So be encouraged to ask (or rather tell us where we need to document better)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> will do, thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, So do you prefer more to work on low level or high level?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm more a high-level dev, but low-level is more fun to me, it feels adventurous. I don't have much experience with it though, but I'm really looking into it
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok then we put you on Halium + 16.04 train ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Have you looked at postmarketos?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm currently writing a post to telegraph about running your phone in freedom to my Russian telegram channel, gonna give you a strong shoutout
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, nope, but, I guess, will do now
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, I regret that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I already regret that
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 350x467) https://irc.ubports.com/e6LhMKbv/file_301.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cool you cant read anything
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its very sevure ^^
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I absolutely love the red tint
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We should add that as a feature to UBports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 😂
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, They're still very alpha but they're true Linux (not sure about GNU part)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Not as locked down as UT
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also, that is just one UI you can use. They're working on KDE Plasma Mobile and Unity and so, you just pick one like on the desktop
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Chance for mainstream success because of that: 0
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Hacker street cred: a nice amount
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, (Never saw a screenshot this red before though)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's from a Russian website
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Russian weirdos are always doing something weird
<tgBot> Veronica was added by: Veronica
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome Veronica !
<tgBot> <Veronica> Hi @UniversalSuperBox !
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Mainstream success goes hand in hand with easy, comprehensive UIs that people do not need to learn. Plus with really really really well tested stuff that does never break. Linux per se is not in that category
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Also, a lot of people I've talked to can't even install a language pack for Andorid Telegram. It's as easy as 3 clicks. So the OS has to be preinstalled on at least some phones to get mass attention.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> But seriously, are we really making this for the mass consumer? I don't think so.
#ubports 2017-08-29
<tgBot> <Sconio> Not for the moment but see how our privacy is massacred, it could change faster than you think
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, That's not really the plan at the moment. We don't have the developers or momentum to be the mobile OS "For everyone," but we can be the best mobile OS "For Us."
<tgBot> <Sconio> yes !
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Given enough time / money, could that change? Yeah.
<tgBot> <jsalatas> @vanyasem, Just a reminder here: Ubuntu Touch id the first attempt to bring linux to mobile devices. I personally would be surprised if it succeed in the long term. I consider UT and similar efforts (plasma mobile, sailfishos, etc) to be just pioneer projects which can help by setting some common ground for future projects. It is more or less a similar situation with the "linux on desktop PCs" 15-20 years ago ;)
<tgBot> <Sconio> he's young :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Exactly what I said. That language barrier :)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #304: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/304/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh-oh, new kernel time!
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #926: SUCCESS in 1 min 40 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/926/
<tgBot> <Sconio> dd
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Flohack, Now it's only one issue!! I think we will have OTA 2 before our next q&a. Or on the same day!
<tgBot> <peterbittner> I seriously apologize for calling GNU/Linux "Linux".
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @peterbittner, You are forgiven.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip /me is curious on why my commit got reverted :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (hammerhead kernel)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Will UBPorts be able to utilize CDMA?
<tgBot> <wagafo> I'm getting a "permission error" when saving translations in: … https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/ubports-app
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> @wagafo, Got them too stopped translating
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Andre Büsgen, I'm only getting it for that project (ubports app), not for the other projects there
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I couldn't even login without problems so I stopped after some frustrating attempts and questions that were left unanswered. However I'm ready to translate as soon as the instance works for me ☺️
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kz6fittycent, What do you mean by that?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/purism-phone-campaign-100k
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #109: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/109/
<tgBot> <Flohack> That hype. I dont see the point why this would matter for us. You will receive a very expensive phone, and a Matrix client. If you are lucky it will make phone calls. So lets better focus on Ubuntu Touch.
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #927: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/927/
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hU044Wyj/file_302.webp
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Andre Büsgen, What problems did you have for logging in? I don't think there are any problems right now on that front. And as I said, all the other projects work well, and weblate is in my opinion an excellent tool. My language is 100% translated, except for filemanager which is still locked and ubports-app that has the mentioned permission problem.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Weblate is an excellent tool. However it seems that something is misconfigured server side. I will have a look into that later.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andre Büsgen, Well I can just say we hit a lot of merge conflicts since it seems constantly either po files get changes on both server and github, or weblate merges are not detected in a good way and it produces conflicts by itself
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> This seems odd
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #322: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/322/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #928: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/928/
<tgBot> dreamcreator108 was added by: dreamcreator108
<tgBot> <Ben> @dreamcreator108, Welcome :)
<shadov9> Is it possible to install touch without using fastboot? I can't see my device
<tgBot> <Flohack> @shadov9, not really, we need to push recovery and boot image
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi, I had yasterday laso problems installing on nexus 5.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> In the end the cpt for windows helped me
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> First my bootloader was locked. As I am not IT, only user and big fan, that was already amazing task for me.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I had good experience installing UBports on B 4.5, but yesterday was for quite difficult.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Magic device tool did not see my device, and the CPT I was not capable to install on my laptop 32 bit with 16.04 LTS
<shadov9> i spend 2 days for it and still nothing could u give me link?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> LIST would like kindly ask to make more detailed documentation about the installation on supported devices: How to unlock bootloader, whtat to install first to do so (sdk android tools instead full android sdk) and also there are some happenings using the CPT, I did not now if it is working, whtat shoul I do next after selecting reboot system, as there appears new screen with menu.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am very happy to succeed but I am not to be capable to repeat as I do not know what really worked for me. Totaly confused.I am sorry, I know it is about my knowledge but honestly I am doing my best and I love UT/UBports. Franks to all that tried to help, my Nexus 5 is part of the family now.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Thanks, not Franks
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack I can also report progress in my  translations on weblate, waiting for new ones now🙂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Milan Korecky, good we will add soon ;)
<shadov9> i will try on windows. Do you think it could be easier?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @shadov9, It won't be. Please, don't use Windows at all.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> It should be the same, for me the diference was the installation detected my device.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> once it is detected and you are on Fast boot screen click Start, later watch the proceeding it will ask you to select recovery mode and click on install, after that I was lost. But I finished with success.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> please can someone confirm the next steps using cpt :?
<shadov9> @vanyasem i don't
<Sylar> Hi, simple question here, does ubuntu touch is still supported by some people, or is it useless to try and install it on a device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, It was causing major performance issues on Hammerhead
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> But Ivan, he does not see his device, what can he do
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're here Sylar
<shadov9> i add rules, download sdk, checked permissions on my phone, and nothing
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Photo, 900x683) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0ieuKVk/file_304.jpg Can one day be?
<tgBot> <Ben> The Design is really nice :)
<tgBot> <Sconio> This is beautiful
<tgBot> <Sconio> Would you be able to get the result?
<Sylar> Alright :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was actually the old design
<tgBot> <Sconio> I prefer it
<tgBot> <Sconio> How to deliver it
<tgBot> <Sconio> What was this version ??
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh... you could install some terminally old version, I guess?
<tgBot> <Sconio> I want to test this
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Milan Korecky, It means he did something wrong and should double-check everything. Change the cable, try a different port, maybe reboot several times.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> shadov9, sorry, just jumping in. What device are you using again?
<tgBot> Sylar was added by: Sylar
<shadov9> samsung s5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you trying to do?
<shadov9> install ubuntu, but i can't see my device when i type fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well first, I don't think Samsung uses fastboot. Second, that's not a supported device so you really can't install Ubuntu Touch on it.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Is Samsung S5 even supported?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can find our supported devices at https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Samsung uses Odin for flashing.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It doesn't use fastboot
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, thousand mile stare
<shadov9> damn, thank you guys
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Odin is Windows-only, one of the reasons I hate them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also it has a stupid name
<shadov9> how much time wasted
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, Samsung S5 is not on the list tho 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well shadov9, you're probably ready to go now if you have a supported device?
<shadov9> any alternatives for my brick? I hate android
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @shadov9, install LineageOS, it's as far as you can get.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> A lot better than stock TouchWiz (and it has no gapps)
<shadov9> Thanks guys once again
<tgBot> <Sylar> Are calls working on a Nexus 5 ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<tgBot> <Sylar> Noice, i think i'll try it, if you need à developer, i can try and help. although i'm more of a web developer, so not that good with linux core :P
<tgBot> <dreamcreator108> (Photo, 1280x516) https://irc.ubports.com/paFTogxa/file_306.jpg I stuck at here, is this ok?
<nani_> hello
<nani_> i am here to know if ubuntu can be installed on nexus 7 2012 wifi only
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow, there were a lot of Nexus 7's
<nani_> oh hi
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't heard of any unofficial builds for that. You can find our supported devices at https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … Yours isn't on the list yet
<nani_> ok thank you for the info
<nani_> 7hey can you suggest any alternate version or other os for nexus 7 2012 wifi only version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't, but I'm sure xda can
<nani_> thank you again
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Wasn't their a Halium port for the Nexus 7?
<tgBot> <Frank Gores> Quick question: are the original ut coreapps maintained by ubports?
<bshah> @JBBgameich, there was but not for 2012 model
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> ah right. ..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Frank Gores, We dont have maintainers for all of them but it gets slowly established, yes
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #97: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/97/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #929: SUCCESS in 50 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/929/
<tgBot> <Sconio> @UniversalSuperBox, And what version it is...
<tgBot> <Sconio> Florian, would you know?
<tgBot> <Sconio> (Photo, 900x683) https://irc.ubports.com/wanoc4w1/file_304.jpg
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, That was a mockup done by a community member. It was never implemented or anything
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://youtu.be/4KQnkNP28YQ was probably the closest thing to that. But that never hit the stable channel IIRC
<tgBot> <Field10pg> Uauuuuu
<tgBot> <tomrhodes> that is nice
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, Wut?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @Flohack, Cdma networks in addition to GSM...here in the States, we have both cdma (Sprint and Verizon) and GSM ( t mobile and AT&T)
<tgBot> <Sconio> @DanChapman, It is not this version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, We've heard reports that the Nexus 5 is fine with CDMA.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't have one, so I can't test...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Sconio, The version you want "doesn't exist"
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> thank you for that clarification
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @DanChapman, I miss that version tbh, it had a global search, something we don't have no more
<tgBot> <Sconio> So, my question is, will it be possible in the future to get kind of style on UBports?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @PhoenixLandPirate, yep was my favourite approach to it 😞 Shame it was so quickly axed
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Sconio, 👍
<tgBot> <Sconio> Precisely, why not work on the layout
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, Noted!  #audiocast....  (thanks!)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @andreasimonetti, good insight.  send me more info on this guy on the side if you have any ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Sconio, I'm sure it's 'on the list' but probably 'a little bit down the list?
<tgBot> <Sconio> I sincerely hope
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Mohannes Hi again, for my new device where can I find the URL link for Podbird, I cannot copy it from the BQ one and I don't find it on the webpage.Thanks in advance
<tgBot> <Sconio> open store ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kz6fittycent, That probably depends only on hardware & drivers, not much that ubports can do
<tgBot> David Marceau was added by: David Marceau
<tgBot> <David Marceau> I just wanted to drop by to say I installed your ubports on my Nexus 5. The install worked without hitches :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nice thx ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @David Marceau, welcome david
<tgBot> <David Marceau> I have a passion for golang and therecipe/qt bindings.  Are there any recipes I can use to make an app with those and install it to ubports?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @David Marceau, I will have to have a council meeting to answer that...
<tgBot> <David Marceau> https://gophers.slack.com/files/omac777/F6MRH6RGE/arcto_example_embedded_within_shapedclock.go
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun ! log this for "spin the wheel'!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> since you are new you can catch up here as to why this is funny for me: … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/
<tgBot> <wagafo> @David Marceau, I was recently looking at forking a simple app, and I've noticed it is written in golang. Take a look at: https://github.com/wagafo/net-info
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @David Marceau, https://github.com/nikwen/ubuntu-go-qml-template also here's a template to get you going in the right direction
<tgBot> <David Marceau> Is that still using gustavo's go-qml bindings?  Have you considered moving to the therecipe/qt bindings because they are certainly thorough.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Are the go-qml bindings still supported then? AFAIK niemeyer is no longer working on them since he moved to the snapd team at canonical
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Oh have a link to therecipe/qt bindings?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Oh wow! that is thorough
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Looks like it should be fairly trivial to get it working and shouldn't require any special wrappers around QApplication like sailfish requires. Just fire up a QQuickView and you should be away.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I'm going to have a play with this tonight.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> Pardon my ignorance, but is there a wiki to get up to speed on developing ubports apps?  I used to connect via some ssh shell via wifi, but is there another ssh that passes through the usb cable instead? i.e. adb shell something?
<tgBot> <David Marceau> I'm am doing my best to rely on qml stuff and more on the entire qt binding stuff to build the app. I do hope the ubuntu touch gui isn't too contrained to qml.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> Thank you Mr. Chapman.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> I just read that nikwen ubuntu-go-qml-template link which pretty much answered a great deal.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> the documentation on that link is dated 3 years old.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> go1.3.3 should be replaced with the go1.9 that just released.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> the github.com/therecipe/qt bindings work with 5.8 or 5.9.1...Qt 5.9.1 is out.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> therecipe/qt bindings do indeed work with go1.9 and the latest qt 5.9.1 on windows/archlinux for amd64. I brought the binaries from the archlinux box to a centos box and they behaved as expected.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> It should work on the nexus 5.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> it's aarch64.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> the qt binaries for out there for aarch64 on pi 3, the same ones should work on ubports aarch64 also.
<tgBot> <David Marceau> my only frustration with the nexus4 with ubuntu touch was the storage capacity and the inability to install the necessary dev tools directly on the phone and build directly from there.  It's not the traditional way of developing for phones, but it would have been more convenient.
<tgBot> <Stratoulis> I have a problem with my nexus 5 ,in the camera app dont works video ,can somewhere help me ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> Yes there is a big latency during the ransition of the photo to the camera
<tgBot> <Stratoulis> I can do nothing ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> Speak here is a solution
<tgBot> <Sconio> And wait for an UBports member to respond
<tgBot> <mymike00> report a bug
<tgBot> <mymike00> on GitHub
<tgBot> <mymike00> if it hasn't done yet
<tgBot> <Sconio> @mymike00, 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Stratoulis> @Sconio, No it does not work ,thank you
<tgBot> <Sconio> lol
<tgBot> <Sconio> its solution ^^
<tgBot> <Sconio> report bug
<tgBot> <Sconio> haha
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Stratoulis, It's a known issue, scheduled to be fixed in OTA-3 I seem to remember. See the 5th milestone in: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/milestone/6
<tgBot> <Sconio> Is this bug?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @David Marceau, You will most likely need to use the system Qt libraries current Qt5.4, and build with `QT_PKG_CONFIG=true`. Otherwise you won't be able to use the qpa platform plugin (ubuntumirclient). i.e your app won't be able to show windows, access clipboards and all that other platformie stuff
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Sconio, certainly wouldn't call it expected behaviour 😜
<tgBot> <Sconio> 😁
<tgBot> <exar_kun> UBports Audiocast 007  -  New Mic, Lost Generation | UBports … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubports-audiocast-007-new-mic-lost-generation-64
<tgBot> <exar_kun> I found something 🦑
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, nice work, Joe!  You shut them all up with this incredible audiocast.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/enU06UD1/file_307.mp4
<tgBot> <mymike00> (Photo, 1280x731) https://irc.ubports.com/J0hbuZ0H/file_309.jpg I translated some strings here and then it says "Translation locked" even if I didn't locked anything... is it a problem?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Paging doctor @Flohack
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mymike00, How long ago was that? Weblate auto-locks translations when someone works on them for some minutes to prevent two people from overwriting each other's work without realizing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Unless it's staying there for really long it's normal and intended behaviour
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mymike00, hmm strange but can you continue?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Weblate is unknown grounds we are learning every day
<tgBot> <garrogarri> I'm trying to use it, but everytime I try to save a translation it says: RepositoryException at /translate/ubports/system-settings/it/ … error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database .git/objects … error: po/it.po: failed to insert into database … error: unable to index file po/it.po … fatal: updating files failed (128)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #253: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/253/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #930: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/930/
<tgBot> <delijati> one question ... i asked that i think already is there any relation, cooperation with https://liri.io/ ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not.
<tgBot> <deedend> Have you seen this video? They talk about Ubports at minute ~38 https://youtu.be/4SwE9W8JasA
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @deedend, I appreciate that they're bringing Matrix and Riot to a better state. That's going to be nice for the entire community. … There wasn't much meat to the Halium question, but he did bring up the "well, we're making a new phone not selecting some old thing and trying to keep it around" point. But... The i.MX6 is some old thing, isn't it? The difference is that they'll have in-kernel support, which is really the most important part o
<tgBot> their phone.
<tgBot> <deedend> @UniversalSuperBox, I agree, but unfortunately I think that imx6 is the only option nowadays every other chipmaker requires blobs and don't isolate the modem, that is one of the points of this phone. It's also suitable for Replicant, even if frankly I prefer to have a full GNU/Linux stack in place of an android free clone
<tgBot> <deedend> If the mx8 will be available hopefully they will use that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If they don't know if they can use it now, they're not going to get it in a couple of quarters. That feels way too fast.
<tgBot> <deedend> Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can appreciate what they're trying to do, but I don't think I'll have a positive opinion about it until there's a real device (not a dev kit) in the hands of reviewers.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Excited for Matrix getting better. That's positive.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @UniversalSuperBox, Definitely!
<tgBot> <deedend> I will back the project as soon as I have collected the money
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, I am not sure. I still dont see the Matrix benefits ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Client runs on another platform, buzz about the project, probably at least a small amount of money coming in from the company.
<tgBot> <Flohack> I mean the benefits of Matrix as a messenger
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Compared to?
<tgBot> IanIannotti was added by: IanIannotti
<tgBot> <Flohack> Compared to Telegram or WhatsApp lets say 😆
<tgBot> <IanIannotti> (Sticker, 512x467) https://irc.ubports.com/0uTkZT0J/file_310.webp
<tgBot> <IanIannotti> Thank you all for your great work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Well, Matrix is decentralized and can be set up for end-to-end encryption. It also has a bridge for everything, so you can chat on other platforms with a Matrix client.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Welcome @IanIannotti, thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, So ok let me say, decentralized is nice, but currently I have more trust into uptime of the Telegram servers than into a myriad of user-hosted nodes
<tgBot> <Flohack> End-to-end? yes maybe works well for peer2peer but the same problems with group chats. In the end its the same like XMPP/Jabber protocol
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, and parts of the Matrix network have gone down rather spectacularly in the past month.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, Looks like it was solved automagically
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, It can also be integrated into lots of different apps, services, and devices... just like... xmpp was...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah! Here we are @Flohack! https://matrix.org/docs/guides/faq.html#what-is-the-difference-between-matrix-and-xmpp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, http://spectrum.im/documentation/about.html
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @deedend, Just curious, where  is this school that is teaching everyone to say "Ubuntu" wrong?  Is there like a course I missed ? Why do people work harder to say it wrong?  Long "o' for all the syllables is actually easier than changing the vowel sounds for each 'U'.  Anyone?  Anyone?  This guy is on my hit list #audiocast
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, If you're talking about Lunduke, take a number. Guy is not well-liked.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> He's got a nice voice.  I'll give him that.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but he even said "Halium" correctly
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> like What the ....  how is this so hard and for a guy like this who claims to be 'in the community' dang..
<tgBot> <Schyken> people like this
<tgBot> <Schyken> getting butthurt
<tgBot> <Schyken> over the way he pronnounces a word
<tgBot> <Schyken> just..... cancer
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah, good old drama where someone gets offended over people getting offended over nothing
<tgBot> <Schyken> Oh, I'm not offended. I'm amused, and somewhat disgusted.
<tgBot> <Schyken> Just expected more.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, take it outside
<tgBot> <Lorxu> *is just bored* :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh BTW @PhoenixLandPirate
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 490x512) https://irc.ubports.com/GUM6q0Tu/file_311.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Loljk I loved Madoka Magica holy cow everyone should watch that)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'll shut up :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, In German we pronounce it OOboontoo with short OO and first oo ^^
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, my general theory on names is this: Unless youare making fun of someone, try to say someone's name (and company name) correctly.  If you fail, correct.  We are human but the effort should be there.  Names are personal and have meaning.  Simple as that.
<tgBot> <Flohack> But what is correct now?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> maybe Land Duke is making fun of them
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ask @exar_kun he made a 'how to pronounce it right' app for ubuntu a while back
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (it's African)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, It's pronounced Ubuntu
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But not like Ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For context, Wayne is a marketeer among other things.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, This I found: /ʊˈbʊntuː/
<tgBot> <Flohack> So its Jooboontoo 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lol found different dictionaries with different opinions
<tgBot> mateosalta was added by: mateosalta
<tgBot> <Flohack> Soo Yooboontoo or ooboontoo
<tgBot> <Flohack> haha I go to sleep now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Y is optional but not recommended
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/rVHnxIs4/file_312.webp
<tgBot> <Flohack> http://www.memidex.com/ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, correct.  that's for the selfish OS release "Youbuntu"  We don't do selfish here so it's ooo
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Ask Desmond Tutu or Mark Shuttleworth. I think they are related to Ubuntu or something.
<tgBot> <AresMinos> @UniversalSuperBox, Actually it wasn't. That's a concept from a community member.
<tgBot> <AresMinos> This is the original proposal: https://www.behance.net/gallery/29848255/Ubuntu-Touch-Vibrant-Venice
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #audiocastfeedback (Yeah, that's new, deal with it @wayneoutthere) … F-Droid, the open-source app store for Android, has the beginnings of the education that you talk about in this week's episode. Some apps have a heading that alerts you of possible "Antifeatures" in the app, such as using non-Free network services or non-Free source code. It's not hard to imagine this being extended with more anti-features, such as "Uses your habits to ma
<tgBot> you"
<tgBot> <deedend> @Lorxu, I agree
#ubports 2017-08-30
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #305: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/305/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #931: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/931/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 🎶 It's time, time, time again for the UBports Community Update! … You can catch us live this Saturday, September 2, 2017, at 1800UTC. … We're gearing up for a great roundup of news and questions on Saturday, so make sure you're there live! Or, throw your question in here for more assurance that you'll get it answered: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/516/september-2-2017-ubports-community-update
<tgBot> <thepeter> @UniversalSuperBox, 👍
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #110: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/110/
<AndreasLa> http://www.free21.org/deutschlands-schattenregierung-oder-wie-die-atlantik-bruecke-die-brd-lenkt/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #932: SUCCESS in 7 min 30 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/932/
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> @AresMinos, Haha the times i used to make mockups
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> Actually i made some more later, with convergence between desktop and phone, but never published them in behance because they announced they left the project just around those days
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> (Photo, 1169x1164) https://irc.ubports.com/RX0zbPQB/file_314.jpg
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> (Photo, 1169x1165) https://irc.ubports.com/8nPekAWy/file_316.jpg
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> (Photo, 1280x724) https://irc.ubports.com/P9898DcF/file_318.jpg
<tgBot> <gurucubano> Good Morning!
<tgBot> <Ben> @elchicodelascirugias, That looks nice ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Sam Hewitt has been working on an updated set of suru icons. https://www.patreon.com/posts/suru-icon-14113581  … Might be worth talking to him about using them for Ubports once more complete, as the current ones especially file and folder icons are a bit dated.
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Lorxu, now it's ok, no more locked. thanks
<tgBot> <mymike00> @DanChapman, wow great❕
<tgBot> <elchicodelascirugias> @DanChapman, Those look great 😎
<tgBot> <mymike00> @DanChapman, after they are finished we should definitely add them to file manager as is doens't use suru icons yet
<tgBot> artur_scholz was added by: artur_scholz
<tgBot> <mymike00> @artur_scholz, welcome @artur_scholz
<tgBot> <artur_scholz> Hi. I have a a bg Aquaris E5 phone with ubuntu touch. (Plus I am the only person I know who has an ubuntu phone). There are a number of bugs/problems that make it not very usable (e.g. music player crashes often). Yet, I like to go this road, to get away from google. Just found out about ubports. My immediate question: why in your supported core devices the bq Aquaris is not included?
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> it is, just as a legacy device
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> there's not enough sources for them and we don't have enough device coders to run them as a main device
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> I would like to see the license "NetworkManager" on the nexus 5, how is it that I can not see it?
<tgBot> <artur_scholz> @rogieroudshoorn got it, thanks
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> np ;)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #323: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/323/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #933: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/933/
<tgBot> <Sconio> https://youtu.be/Ag1AKIl_2GM
<tgBot> <Sconio> ubports its open source or free ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> or 2
<tgBot> <Sconio> aaaaaalllllllllllooooo
<tgBot> <Sconio> https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/
<tgBot> <Sconio> Project fully respect the privacy of users, free and open source hardware and software 100%
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Sconio, Scroll down the license list to `network-manager` having NetworkManager also there looks like a bug
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Sconio, both
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <Sconio> reprt bug License is not visible
<tgBot> <Sconio> We do not know if it is free and open source
<tgBot> <DanChapman> No the license is visible. There shouldn't be an entry for "NetworkManager" as that's not even the name of the package. network-manager is the correct one which is further down the list
<AndreasLa> @Sconio: see please https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch  (".. picked up by the Ubports.."
<AndreasLa> ..." Mainly the GPL and various other open source licenses"
<tgBot> <Sconio> i see
<tgBot> <Sconio> .
<tgBot> <Sconio> It reassures me, but I will test Librem 5 to compare
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @artur_scholz, Hi, you can and you should anyway upgrade to UBports to get security updates and bug fixes
<tgBot> <Sconio> Why ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> Give us explanation
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> Canonical isn't updating the phones anymore
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> ubports is
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> therefor, if you want updates, ubports is the place ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, morning! did you say moving back to kernel 4.4 fixed your chroots?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, well I have 16.04 running and installed the hardware update package which brought 4.10, but then click chroot did not work anymore, and yes so everytime I start my PC I have now to select old 4.4. kernel ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, Wait for purism to decide on hardware, and then again see if it is free and open source. Currently there is little chance you get a company to reveal all their secrets
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its not about software, its about all the nice FPGA hardware that is ncessary to run a phone
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Cheers. Gives me something to start from 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, Strange, I'm using Ubntu 17.10 which has the 4.10 kernel and my click chroots are working. Maybe because I sent them up directly when I already was using that kernel? (I didn't upgrade them from 16.04)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wagafo, I set everything up with stock 16.04, but with new kernel it complains about missing a kernel module
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, Maybe you could try to set a new chroot just to see if setting them anew fires up the same problem.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Dont know how this works TBH 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am happy that the one created by the SDK works for my Telegram compile
<tgBot> <wagafo> @Flohack, Have you tried setting one with clickable? I may try and see if I can build your telegram app with that.
<tgBot> s33soon was added by: s33soon
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @wagafo, Doesn't work with kernel 4.10 because of overlayfs issues. Maybe misconfiguration or it isn't enabled in the kernel
<tgBot> <Flohack> exactly that
<tgBot> <wagafo> @DanChapman, Are my clickable chroots different? They are working for me with 4.10.
<tgBot> <delijati> is use the same approach as clickable lxc ... but more hand made ;) https://github.com/delijati/uMatriks#build-for-arm
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @wagafo, I presume your using lxc containers and not chroots?? how did you create them?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @DanChapman, Yes, that my be it!
<tgBot> <wagafo> Sorry for the confusion!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #98: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/98/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #934: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/934/
<AndreasLa> die liegt schon zusammen mit dem Hering auf Deinem Schreibtisch :-)
<AndreasLa> sorry false Thread..
<bshah> :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😆
<AndreasLa> always problems withn Pidgin..
<tgBot> <vanyasem> What does /ping do?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Gartral, That doesn't make any sense 😜
<tgBot> <Gartral> It got your attention, didn't it?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Sure, because I just explicitly asked for details on it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> BLUE TEXT … MUST CLICK … I AM A STUPID ANIMAL THAT IS ATTRACTED TO COLORS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> even my ex-girlfriend was less complicated than the entire ping thing
<tgBot> <vanyasem> If we're being serious here I know a nice free uptime monitor service that pings servers once in 5 minutes
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Helps me a lot when my dog accidentally crashes my home server
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QR0pzduB/file_320.jpg
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> 10% discount on op5 for students
<tgBot> <Gartral> @vanyasem, Ok, I'm sorry, why is your server set up so your dog has access to cables to crash it?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's just a 8 years old PC laying around
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I host my websites in Germany on a VPS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, With nextcloud on it, so it's for personal use only
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Me and my father
<tgBot> <Gartral> Hey, I'm not judging, my VPN is hosted by a pcduino
<tgBot> <Gartral> I'm almost 100% positive my hue light bulb has more processing power
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I want a buy a server rack but I just don't have enough time as of rn
<tgBot> <vanyasem> My jeans are torn and I can't buy new ones in a week already
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not lazy you gotta believe me
<tgBot> <Gartral> Suuuuure
<tgBot> <Gartral> :)
<tgBot> <Gartral> *steals Ivan's cat ears*
<tgBot> <Sconio> The device for convergence will be available when?
<tgBot> <Sconio> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/station-dock-ubuntu-phone-ubports
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, No ETA
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are not enough ppl to drive all things at the same time
<tgBot> <Flohack> Again I remind you, we shrunk from 100 Canonical developers to 10 ppl roughly
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <Flohack> But if you like you can pick it up ^^
<tgBot> <Sconio> ^^ i find ....
<tgBot> <Sconio> link ?
<tgBot> <Gartral> That looks awesome, and the write-up basically tells you how to get a raspi working to do the same thing... Though I don't know why you'd use a raspi for that instead just using the raspi
<tgBot> <Sconio> I know already, but I just want to contribute to this product by buying it
<tgBot> <Sconio> All free is good but for those who work on projects this is rewarding, you do not find it?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I fixed browser not starting in convergence mode \/ now it works
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/jhJVXzTL/file_322.jpg
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yay! Does this also effect some other previously non starting apps (e.g. using webapp-container)?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @mariogrip, WOW. Than only one enhancement away from OTA2?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Jep, all web apps starts now. All apps starts now afik
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fabulous! Slimport, ahoi!
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @mariogrip, Bravo 👏
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Is it already in the image or is there an update outstanding?
<tgBot> <Sconio> marius
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Also planning to update from chromium 55 to 58, that seems to improve the speed + adding new chromium bug fixes and features to it
<tgBot> <Sconio> Or I find the dock station
<tgBot> <mymike00> @mariogrip, wow
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> will it arrive in OTA2?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, not yet, will land the changes pretty today
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @kristijantkalec, yes
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 👍^1000
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> great :)
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> thanks :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Sconio, Hi :)
<tgBot> <Sconio> ^^
<tgBot> <Sconio> not https://www.kickstarter.com/
<tgBot> <Sconio> i find the ock station
<tgBot> <Sconio> "Son dock sera lancé sur Kickstarter dans les prochaines semaines. The goal is $200,000 (kr4,000,000) and it has a tentative — some might say ambitious — ship date of February, 2017."
<tgBot> <Sconio> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/station-dock-ubuntu-phone-ubports
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yes the goal was to release the Kickstarter back then, but a lot of things have been standing in the way of that, we are hoping to release the Kickstarter as fast as we can. But no eta yet. I really hope it will be soon
<tgBot> <Sconio> :/
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, lots of issues plaguing that piece of hardware.
<tgBot> <Sconio> why
<tgBot> <mymike00> @mariogrip, what does eta means?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @mymike00, Estimated Time of Arrival"
<tgBot> <mymike00> 👍🏻
<tgBot> <Sconio> np
<tgBot> <Sconio> if you can provide, then e command.
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> Hi all, I am new here. Newbie question: if I upgrade my Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu Touch to UB Ports with magic-device-tools, do I loose installed applications and data?  It is not a problem but just to know before I do it to calculate time to have muy daily phone ready again 😄  Thanks in advance.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JavierPuche, @Flohack ^
<tgBot> <wagafo> @JavierPuche, Yes, but you can backup some data and restore it in the upgraded device, like contacts, app configurations and such. But you have to reinstall apps and wifi passwords and other configurations (scopes, launcher conf, and so on) are lost. There is a backup option in magic-device-tool.
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> Great, thanks a lot, I guess I will still have access to the Ubuntu store for those apps not already in Open Store like Dekko and others, right?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JavierPuche, Yes, Ubuntu store is still available
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Jes*
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> 👍
<tgBot> <wagafo> @JavierPuche, And also some scopes if you want them are only in the Canonical store for the time being.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @elchicodelascirugias, so... have we broken out everyone in this group into their skillsets?  Pablo here seems GUI/visual/skilled... and there are others around here as well.. Me?  I'm just a loud mouth but I'm loud for the cause...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @artur_scholz, the biggest bug here is this one: … (Plus I am the only person I know who has an ubuntu phone)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Google-funded thinktank fired scholar over criticism of tech firm … https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/30/new-america-foundation-google-funding-firings?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Naturally, the EU should spend the €2.4bn investing in a privacy phone
<tgBot> <bastos777> would be great, but nobody currently is aware of the importtance of having an open, free and privacy concerning phone...
<tgBot> <bastos777> I think this will change in near future, therefore I think we as we are used to develop, use and configure free and open software will be the high demanded experts in near future 🚀
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are social funders and governmental groups who have funds. With money comes strings but being 'pure' is not always good strategy
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Coops. Triodos Bank. Trade unions etc
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Stereofont, We can go for impact investment, yes.
<tgBot> <bastos777> once the UBport foundation is established, WW could try to file something.
<tgBot> <bastos777> so we have ti make clear what our deliverable will be.
<tgBot> <bastos777> and our road map to reach it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Halium seems to me a kind of 'universal mount'. Necessary but in a sense neutral. Probably the least controversial for nervous institutions
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Equipment for community radio is 'neutral'. Licence for a community station = (maybe) difficult
<tgBot> <bastos777> let us start with developing the deliverable. What will be the added value for the society and the investor. Once we are clear with our vision, We can define the road map and the needed ressources to deliver and to sustain the delivered.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> 1. Enabling access. 2. Securing compliance with data protection laws
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Unfortunate that *Helium* Project is a games platform. Spellchecker and sponsors would back away fast 🙄
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Probably stupid question: will convergence work on all supported devices or just on a few?
<tgBot> <Mattias> I am considering to buy a tablet. What would be a good choice if i eventually (later this year) want to put ubuntu touch on it?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> BQ has UT FHD in clearance section
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, agree.  the 'canonical/ubuntu' relationship seems best.  you could take a 'flavour' of UBports and have it heavily funded by some corporation... but then the code base remains 100% free.  The only way this particular project will have any success, in my opinion, is by having it 'as free as possible'.  That's the attraction.  Otherwise, I can turn my brain off and go get myself googled or appled.  So, the corporation who funds (or
<tgBot> corporations  plural) would have an aligned interest in seeing the project succeed on its own.  The most obvious partner would be the Fair Phone 2 kind of company.  They want to sell hardware that's safe but they need an OS that's safe to go with it.  It's very hard to find the money to do all of that.  So, it makes business sense to put some money into keeping the free project rolling.. etc, etc etc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Check out phonecoop.coop
<tgBot> <Sconio> link document official ?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Promotes Fairphone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://www.thephone.coop/personal/fairphone/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, A lot of projects/businesses, including Canonical, have CLA's for this reason. So they can re-license their code under something non-Free for their customers.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What they release is Free, what some customers get isn't. But you'd never know because you'll never see it. … A lot of people don't like CLA's. I'm not going to give an opinion.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Sticker, 512x489) https://irc.ubports.com/sGpZ39nL/file_323.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x481) https://irc.ubports.com/gzGeXPMT/file_325.webp
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I am queen of accidentally sending stickers when looking through a pack
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On the note of ETAs, I find it funny the Fedora project still gives them
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because I don't think they manage to release at the ETA even 5% of the time
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, Well, especially with hardware. Especially for a project that has no experience shipping hardware.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Shipping hardware just takes a lot of time and energy that we'd rather spend on software. ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Just use "soon"
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Every programmer knows "soon" comes with a margin between 0 and never
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> soon™
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DyB6gN5i/file_326.webp
<tgBot> <h4888> soon or "now now"
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Stereofont, I would pledge for a more broader and more beautiful vision. We all have those in your hearts. We now have to articulate it.
<tgBot> <bastos777> The reason why you are working on halium is not halium but the idea of supporting more phones
<tgBot> <bastos777> The reason why you want to support more phones is not support more phones but giving more people access to ... What? This leads us to the right strong and sexy reason.
<tgBot> <bastos777> When we agrees on this -maybe only one word, sentence paragraph - we have people like @wayneoutthere who are good with words who will be able to write the broad deliverable
<tgBot> <bastos777> And than we can define the roadmap. There are several experienced devs here, so this will be professional.
<tgBot> <bastos777> And after that we will find people who can calculate robust resources needs. I have done several times, so I will be able to deliver a robust resources plan.
<tgBot> <bastos777> This will be the basis for pitching at least at impact investors with inherent precondition that this have to be FOSS to sustain the investment.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Pub. Sorry for the monologue. But I have to close this thought...
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #254: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/254/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #935: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/935/
<tgBot> bfeatherstone was added by: bfeatherstone
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/arD4G2mB/file_328.jpg
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I'm running Chromium 58 now :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> It feels like it's faster
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> I would love a bit faster browser 😀
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Can hardly wait for the next upgrade...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, i'm with you
<tgBot> M was added by: M
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Firefox 55 is where it's at
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, This
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I was taking about the ubuntu browser, and no firefox does not beat the raw arm speed of chromium
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Although I would be interested how Gecko Nightly (57) with quantum CSS compares. On the desktop, it feels faster than Chromium, but that may be mostly Chromiums GUI
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, on desktop it might be true, but google has done alot of arm optimization for android
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I couldn't yet test Firefox nightly on any ARM platform, so I can't say anything about that (yet). Chromium is a good choice in any case, and I don't think UBports could change the engine easily anyway
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @JBBgameich, chaning would require alot of work so
<tgBot> Ruben was added by: Ruben
<tgBot> <Jakob> Welcome Ruben!
<tgBot> <Ruben> hi, thnx!
#ubports 2017-08-31
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #306: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/306/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #936: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/936/
<tgBot> <Richard> @Ruben, Love your profile pic 🤣
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #111: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/111/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #937: SUCCESS in 7 min 18 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/937/
<tgBot> <Ruben> @Richard, one of my favorite shows :P
<tgBot> <Chris B> @DanChapman is there a place to report issues with Dekko? I know the current version (15.04) is unsupported, but e.g for the upcoming version
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Chris B, https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko 😊
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #324: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/324/
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> @DanChapman, 👏👏
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #938: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/938/
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> Another newbie question: I saw your messages about Firefox and Chromium for ARM. I do not see them neither in Ubuntu Store nor in Open Store, how can I download them for my UB Ports?   I remember reading time ago that one must first install/activate support for X11 apps in Mir/Ubuntu Touch, any guide on how to do this?  Thanks again...  I am ok with Ubuntu Browser but I miss a lot Firefox Sync ...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Ubuntu Browser uses the Chromium engine, just with a new GUI. That's what the messages yesterday were about.
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> @JBBgameich, Ok, thanks for the clarification ...😊
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi, just some feedback regarding my problems installing cpt tool on my notebook with 16.04 LTS
<tgBot> <Sconio> hi
<tgBot> <Sconio> there is a VM or container system in UBports, to secure the use
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I tried wit terminal and dpkg command, first try did not work but than after pushing command: sudo apt-get install -f, the installation with dpkg succeded
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Sconio, ?
<tgBot> <Sconio> 64/5000 … I try to use several software in VM or container
<tgBot> <DanChapman> i'm lost... 😐
<tgBot> <DanChapman> what are your trying to run in a container?
<tgBot> <Sconio> Isolate each use
<tgBot> <DanChapman> right.....
<tgBot> <DanChapman> aww shucks. calls to `qjsEngine` seem to only be available for qt 5.5+. Hopefully i can just grab the jswrapper off the QQmlData
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ooops wrong channel
<tgBot> <Sconio> ^^
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Does anyone here have vectorimages of the UBports logo and Yumi the robot?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Need it for printing UBUCON shirts 😄
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Sconio, you mean isolate Apps?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/c20GkzEn/file_329.webp
<tgBot> <Jakob> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/jyJBILRN/file_329.webp
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> 😝
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @Mohannes I'll be glad to buy some of those
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Hey  anybody  tryed to change theme  on an app with bottom edge?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> because  i`m trying to implement  themeing in clock app and the bottom edge doesn't like it too much...
<tgBot> JackNapier was added by: JackNapier
<tgBot> <JackNapier> hi!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Welcome Jack
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Eranuzan, Are you using the UITK theme engine to change it or just going through the app changing the colours?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> I`m updateing the theme property of the MainView
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Are you trying to change it to "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> yes
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Got an example of how your trying to change it? As BottomEdge inherits StyledItem so it should technically work
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> It works  but  i`ll get an empty  page if i changed the theme  after i revealed it  with another theme.
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> revealing and hidding it  and then revealing again fixes the issue
<tgBot> <gurucubano> to Mohannes: I'd like to order one shirt with the robot in XXL; thanks
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Eranuzan, ah that's probably because the bottomedge can preload and cache the page in the bottomedge so there isn't a loading delay when you pull the edge up. There's a property on the BottomEdge to turn that off IIRC
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Eranuzan does it do it every time your restart the app with the surudark theme already set?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> no only  on theme change within the app *after* the bottoem edge  was revealed in the past
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Try setting the `preloadContent` property to false on the BottomEdge and see how that goes … https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps/api-qml-current/Ubuntu.Components.BottomEdge#preloadContent-prop
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @DanChapman Hmm  didn't fixed it but i`ll add anyway no need to load the bottomedge if it`s not  visible
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Hehe found an hacky  solution around the issue i programticall commit it and then collapse it  :)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> heh 😁
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> We are on oxide 1.22 now? I can save images from browser!
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Oh no, but there are optimizations...
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Blobs still not working.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #99: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/99/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #939: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/939/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hi, when you visit: https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/5 ,you will find there is missing UBports Audiocast 006, can someone verify and add it?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Milan Korecky, pinging @exar_kun and @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, investigating....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, fixed?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Yes, perfect
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, thanks for finding that.  big learning curve in the back end of this thing and thanks for noting that.
<tgBot> DieGNU was added by: DieGNU
<tgBot> <DieGNU> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/h80FiNKR/file_330.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and who is this @neothethird guy?  Your agent?  It seemed to work though eh?  Jan says 'Jump!" and Wayne says 'How high?"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @DieGNU, Welcome Diego.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, I can imagine, but thanks to this errors we know we are humans and not bots ! Looking forward for new Audiocasts.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, thanks for the feedback!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, lol
<tgBot> <DieGNU> Hey guys, There are any port yo Huawei? I've a g6-l11😭
<tgBot> OLlVE was added by: OLlVE
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Milan Korecky, We have official human bot too for ubports!
<tgBot> <Vijay> @OLlVE, Welcome
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx marketing, we start to give signs of life regularly: https://twitter.com/UBports/status/903229670296080387
<tgBot> <geminis65> When it closes the ubuntu store will be able to install applications of uappexplorer?. At present if you want to install some it directs to that application.
<tgBot> <neothethird> for applications that are available in both, uappexplorer redirects you to the openstore. once the ubuntu store closes, apps that are only available there will no longer be available
<tgBot> <geminis65> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L06jRdRx/file_331.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, I"m thinking this is @Mohannes ... it's hard enough just to spew my opinions and record them and upload them!
<tgBot> <Big ET> Is make now running with halium+ut? I have a spare nexus4 and willing to test.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, do you have a mastodon profile?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we do have mastadon. can you do please do me a favour and go to ubports.com and tell me where you would expect to find such info? Thanks
<tgBot> <jhiery> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/uIiQe0GT/file_329.webp
<tgBot> <vanyasem> 1) Main Page — Found two links to this chat … 2) Contact — About us — Too many words, but I found a link to this chat … 3) Contact — Contact us — I found a link this chat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so if it's there I couldn't find it, but I described pages I was looking at
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm in this chat for a while and I didn't know there is a mastodon profile xd
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #255: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/255/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #940: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/940/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, perfect. thanks for this. I just wnted to double check what I think too.  We'll take a look at this topic and do our best to improve it soon.  thanks for being my guinea pig
<tgBot> <jackmi95> Is there any documention how to port ubports to new devices?
#ubports 2017-09-01
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #307: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/307/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #941: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/941/
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> How to port to tablet Acer Iconia B1-710?
<tgBot> <wagafo> @jackmi95, https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UBports-Development-Information
<greybrd> is there a way to install ubuntu touch in Moto X Play ( xt 1562 ) anyone who can help me out?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #112: SUCCESS in 1 hr 30 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/112/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #942: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/942/
<tgBot> <Big ET> @ubports_bot, does this build uses halium?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Big ET, No dont think so. There is currently no working halium build in your build chain
<tgBot> <Flohack> @jackmi95, If devices would follow a standard then such a guide would exist. But currently the complete guide is: Find a Lineage that works for your device, build a tree with it. Fix all friggn compile issues until you get clean boot img and system img. Use rootstock to push all stuff to the device, then pray. In most cases days and days will pass until you even get adb to work, let alone graphics. Sorry, thats the guide
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> @greybrd, No you need to make a port for this, there is no simple installer available for new devices
<tgBot> <Schyken> @Flohack, As unfortunate as this is, I really liked the straightforward and real case explanation. Gives some context and perspective to just some of the difficulties faced.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Schyken, I already wanted to make live porting via YouTube but its some hours until the sources have downloaded etc ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> But as I have to set up a virtual build machine I will reconsider it
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #325: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/325/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #943: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/943/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #100: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/100/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #944: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/944/
<tgBot> <n> @Flohack, Would be interesting too watch
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Flohack, You coul record it without the delay times.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, I may have bought a mic. Do you have the video structure you want to use?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Part of my work on the Halium docs was also a possible Halium video series.
<tgBot> <Christof> I get a white screen when opening Telegram 2.4.41.1 on Legacy (Pro 5). Some ideas, how i can fix this?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I heared @Flohack is going to upload a new release soon, where such fix is included, I think.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Christof, try to delete .config/com.ubuntu.telegram folder completly
<tgBot> <Christof> works. thank you so much!
<tgBot> <Flohack> You are unlucky guy, we fixed this issue yesterday
<tgBot> <Flohack> It would have been in the next update
<tgBot> <Flohack> Huh update for Telegram? Yess! coming this weekend
<tgBot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8Gxkdkiv/file_332.mp4
<tgBot> <geminis65> I flashseado my nexus 5 with the 16.04 and when I put the key to enter, it gives me an error and I can not log in. Normal?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> I think so @neothethird ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you look at the wiki page with all of the warnings telling you that 16.04 is not working? https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @geminis65
<tgBot> <geminis65> It was only to see how it is inside, since it is not yet operational
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The information to log in is there as well.
<tgBot> <geminis65> Flaseandolo on the rc or devel 15.04 does not work?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @geminis65, yep
<tgBot> <Flohack> Translators! Find this new project for giving it much love! https://translate.ubports.com/translate/dekko/ubuntu-ui-plugin
<tgBot> <DanChapman> \o/
<tgBot> <DanChapman> https://translate.ubports.com/projects/dekko/ubuntu-ui-plugin/ for those not logged in 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> ui damn
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @DanChapman, Dan, about the context of "coming soon" it's about "coming son new features or something that it's about to end with success?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes I also wanted to ask
<tgBot> <DanChapman> that's for new features. They are just placeholders atm
<tgBot> <Flohack> 3 times I found coming soon
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok ^^
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> perfect
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Is anybody here using pyotherside in their apps?
<tgBot> <delijati> here
<tgBot> <delijati> https://github.com/delijati/fosdem-qml
<tgBot> <delijati> i looked into https://github.com/tim-sueberkrueb/ubuntu-hangups to get it running
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Cool! (more people should use it) anyway, i compiled today the latest release 1.5.1 for 15.04. So if you want the latest armhf binaries for your app you can grab them from the "prebuilt" folder here https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/pyotherside
<tgBot> <delijati> ahh thanks
<tgBot> <delijati> yeah right i think to build apps its the best combination qml + python ...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> python certainly is easier for some stuff. 😊
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> another answer Dan, by Zip, in contact view you mean zip postal code?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> question*
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 😂
<tgBot> <DanChapman> oh good question. I'd presume so.
<tgBot> * DanChapman looks
<tgBot> <delijati> @DanChapman two year ago at the fosdem they recomended to add the libpython also to the click apps .. but i thinks its not really nessesary as libpython is already included ... i know it would break the selb containing app principle but it would make the apps much smaller in size
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @j2g2rp yeah zip as in postal code
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 👍 perfect
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @delijati yeah there's really no point. The python stdlib etc is already shipped on the devices same as the Qt libraries. So I don't see how it's really any different to a pure Qt/C++ app. There always used to be the "we don't guarantee it will remain in the image" but it never went anywhere 😃
<tgBot> <DanChapman> would be nice to get pyotherside into the image.
<tgBot> <salarelv> @DanChapman, my snakeish is so bad. hoping some c++ guru could make the nodejs qt libraries working
<tgBot> Mathieu was added by: Mathieu
<tgBot> <Mathieu> Hello, with this page (https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04) i try to install 16.04 in my N5 but in the result, the N5 reboot all the time afer the Google's Logo. And if i try to go in the recovery, it isn't possible, the N5 reboot. One solution ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> At which stage did this happen?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Which steps was ok in the guide?
<tgBot> <delijati> @DanChapman how is this solved with snaps? Are they any smarter or at least helping to collect the needed dependencies
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @delijati Hah well with snaps python3 is shipped in the core snap so that's guaranteed to remain there and is available in the confined snap environment. I make use of it in the dekko snap and it works fine 😊
<tgBot> <delijati> so snaps are really solving all our problems ;)
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> Thanks for telgram
<tgBot> <Mathieu> @Flohack all the steps are ok but when N5 restarts it was normal. I put the country, the time zone but after when I wanted to do a reboot, the N5 reboot
<tgBot> <delijati> does anyone know how long ubuntu is going to support the ubuntu-ui-toolkit or they also droped it with the whole utouch
<tgBot> <DanChapman> i think yunit are going to maintain it for the forseeable. until an alternative comes along i suppose
<tgBot> <delijati> the only currently maintained qml widget toolkit seams to be https://github.com/lirios/fluid
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @delijati, yay someone else using qbs! i ❤️ qbs
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Kirigami is not exactly a widget toolkit, but it's also a replacement for Ubuntu ui toolkit in combination with QtQuickCobtrols 2
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mathieu, Ok no idea then
<tgBot> <Flohack> But 16.04 is not really usable
<tgBot> <Flohack> So congratulations to seeing the setup screen ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/releases/tag/v2.4.42
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack hey,  can i send you a pm to make you a question about translations?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @Flohack thanks for the upgrade 😀
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack what's the license for the app?
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> I don't find the license on the repository
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> ok I see within the code... several references to the GPL
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> but I think it would be better to include it as a file to make it more clear and simple to find
<tgBot> <DiogoConstantino> anyway thanks for all the work
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack thanks for Telegram update, 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, sure
<tgBot> <ProsOne> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MqMnVyEY/file_333.mp4
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #256: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/256/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #945: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/945/
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack thanks for the telegram update. Supergroups are not supported unfortunately. Is there any chance to get them?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Soon™
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or maybe it's, every time someone asks it gets latet
<tgBot> <delijati> @UniversalSuperBox can you elaborate what are the technical dificulties?
<tgBot> <delijati> there is no info https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/6 in that ticket
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> If supergroups aren't supported, does that mean if I bought an UBports phone right now, I couldn't view this group?
<tgBot> sorcier777 was added by: sorcier777
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Hi everybody. Before I intoduce myself more I just wanted to check that the Nexus 5 (like d820) is the best choice for use and developpement. (I am a 22 years old IT student and could maybe participate to the project)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, This is the last update BEFORE supergroups I promise ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @blendergeek0, yes and no, you can use the webapp
<tgBot> <Kévin> @sorcier777, Yes it is, Welcome !
<tgBot> <Flohack> @delijati, I wont elaborate unless you want me throw up for the rest of the day
<tgBot> <delijati> @Flohack jsut some details ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> 1,5 years behind current Tg protocol. Canonical never updated it
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Kévin, Thanks, so I'll order one tomorrow
<tgBot> <delijati> @Flohack you mean Aseman-Land/libqtelegram-aseman-edition …  ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes which was forked for UT
<tgBot> <Flohack> but they froze the fork
<tgBot> <sorcier777> One last (maybe stupid) question :  is it something like debian based like Ubuntu or a clone of Ubuntu ported  phone ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Because they could not keep up with the pace of Telegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, Where do you order it? there are no devices that can be ordered. You have to hunt them down as used and old ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, It uses same package sources as desktop Ubuntu but with a lot of modifications at some points
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Well, a Nexus five indeed
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, where do you get it from?
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Maybe trying to get one from China on ebay or a used one
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Sorry, for missing the reply button, last post
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Okay that's grate, it means I can write even like C code and not some Java **** ?
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Okay I tired (never wrote "great" as "grate" in my life. I'm french by the way)
<tgBot> <sorcier777> So quiet here, I'm going to sleep. Bye
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Maybe I'll try with the chineses on ebay (371887454271 … )
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, Yes most Apps are in C++ / QML
<tgBot> <Flohack> But this is the real problem, they are to a certain degree bound to the underlying system. So when we upgrade to a new release all Apps must follow. And thats the good thing about Android apps
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Yes, this is the real problem but dealing whith a "Garbage Collector" is even worst in certain cases
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, Oh Im .net programmer for my day job and I can tell you it has more advantages
<tgBot> <Flohack> Too many people cant code reliably with pointers
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Yes, debugging large applications is nealy impossible with average developpers, that is why Java things where created
<tgBot> <Flohack> Every argument with "you get performance issues with GC" are edge cases
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cool the last Telegram version was download 1200 times. Thank you all!
<tgBot> <Flohack> So we are aiming for 10k users 😆
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, In fact It is more a memory limitation problem
<tgBot> <Flohack> To which extent?
<tgBot> <sorcier777> @Flohack, Ok it's only a phone in this case, but I do more than consulting text messages in general
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Well, I think this bebat will go nowhere. I don't really code Java except when people ask me to do and I don't know all the possibitlities. I just don't make user friendly application but simple data/computation programms.
<tgBot> <sorcier777> So I prefer C/C++. But I admit Java is pretty cool when you want to do things let's say "we want something, you got people, do something"
<tgBot> <sorcier777> But an optimised cluster for real time applications (with simple computations) is not the same thing
<tgBot> <Kévin> Gent on Devel, do you have problem with https certificate ?
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Okay, no more usless speach, good night :)
<tgBot> <sorcier777> Really need sleep
#ubports 2017-09-02
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #308: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/308/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #946: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/946/
<tgBot> <Andreas_Kube> Thank you to the developers of Telegram. THE GIF support is still missing, and the BOT may not be properly supported. The controls for the BOT are missing.
<tgBot> Niter was added by: Niter
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Niter, Welcome
<tgBot> <criztovyl> @delijati, There are some upcoming news from Yunit, just stay tuned :)
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #113: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/113/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #947: SUCCESS in 0.48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/947/
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @delijati, It was removed from Ubuntu Artful Aardvark (to be 17.10) a week or two ago
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andreas_Kube, Agreed. GIF support we got a ticket already, you are invited to make a ticket for bot support
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Kévin, No what do you mean specifically?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sorcier777, You would be our guy to develop a push notification server right? 😆
<tgBot> <wagafo> Kudos for the new Telegram update! It is great to see basic apps being maintained and updated, no matter the size of the incremental improvement!
<tgBot> <Flohack> thanks ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> We want to release more often
<tgBot> <Flohack> but smaller stuff
<tgBot> <Flohack> I try to give a good example for that ;)
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼😍
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #326: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/326/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #948: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/948/
<tgBot> <Flohack> E5 Owners! Discuss this with me plz: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/525/bq-e5-vegetahd-change-of-grid-units-scaling
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Hey great community
<tgBot> <per_sonne> quick question; when would it be possible to use apps from F-Droid on the ubuntu phone? Is this a thing? Are there any plans for this? Would a conversion from .apk to something else be feasable?  … I don't want to use any proprietary applications on my phone, for sure. So, most of the apps on F-droid would be a good alternative for me to expand the scope of my ubuntu phone. I guess those same app developers would be more in tune with our community
<tgBot> than say, the developpers from propapps...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, At least would be easier to support than non-FDroid because no dependency on Google Play Services
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Exactly, my thoughts too
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, No its the same effort. Ubuntu Touch has no dalvik engine at all, plus lots of APIs missing. So the only feasable way will be Anbox https://anbox.io/ but this is only a proof-of-concept. Lots of many unknown problems, like file/media sharing, acces to hardware, no background tasks etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> The 2 systems are basically not compatible, and this is currently not on the list to get there
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, From my knowledge most Android emulators (like the one Sailfish has) only support F-Droid-compatible apps, so it would seem easier. Easier is of course still far from easy, though
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Yeah sure
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Anbox is in fact no emulator, its like libhybris a compat layer. That makes it so promising, since we would run native device speed
<tgBot> <Flohack> emulation you can completly forget, this is too slow ;)
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Flohack, This.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Here's the deal; the place I work at wants me to use google authenticator to verify my VPN connection. For that, I must use an android phone with google services. I told them nope.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah its a container like the android layer already is now. The same for Apps
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "I don't use android"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "Oh, you have an iphone, then?"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "Nope."
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "Windows?"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "nope."
<tgBot> <Flohack> did you try this? https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-authenticator
<tgBot> <Flohack> works for my google account very neatly ;)
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I didn't know it existed
<tgBot> <per_sonne> let me check
<tgBot> <Flohack> we have lot of good stuff
<tgBot> <per_sonne> when I search "authenticator" in the store, I came up with nothing
<tgBot> <per_sonne> weird...
<tgBot> <Flohack> openstore?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> or canonical store
<tgBot> <per_sonne> both
<tgBot> <Flohack> its always worth trying both
<tgBot> <Flohack> ah ok well then
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I still have the canonical image on my production phone
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I must upgrade to ubports...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Well
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I think you just might have fixed my problem
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I will love to rub this on my companies nose.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> *pshaw*
<tgBot> <Flohack> hahaha
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I had a surreal discussion last week
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thanks to @mzanetti (who is not in this group its sad)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Give him Kudos ;)
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "You must use android! Everybody does!"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> "No I don't!"
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah you MUST.USE.IT.
<tgBot> <Flohack> sounds like kinky psychodrug ad
<tgBot> <per_sonne> OBEY
<tgBot> <per_sonne> CONSUME
<tgBot> <per_sonne> REPRODUCE
<tgBot> <per_sonne> ok, that last part, sure, no problem
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, AFAIK that's just OTP and any OTP app should work. Unfortunately many people don't know when they are using something standard-compliant that's easily replaced...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I'm quite sure tha IT guys will refuse the Ubuntu app because it's not listed on their compliance standards
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Even Facbook uses XMPP in their chat, and it was possible to use normal Jabber clients until recently. But ofc nobody knows that ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> what? Its a damn authenticator token only, you can get acces or you can´t. The app does not connect to the VPN 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> Send them to me, I will explain
<tgBot> <per_sonne> It's a very large, complicated company.
<tgBot> <Flohack> florian@ubports.com
<tgBot> <Flohack> I know mine is, too
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, That would honestly be retarded especially because OTP is a standard, you comply with it or you don't, and whitelisting proprietary apps for it?...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> they have a soviet-level paranoia and internal procedures standards
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, And then get hacked. Its always the same, people think a bigger thing is better
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, And this is why big companies don't get shit done
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Yep.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Android is big so it must be safe lol
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, Btw just curious, is there any documentation or library on how this otp apps are constructed?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> They make me use windows on the company's laptop
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah I also use Windows but its ok. In fact I love Visual Studiox D
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> wut?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Every day, when I get home, I have to scrub thourougly wash out the disgust with myself
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @bhushanshah, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-time_password gives a good introduction, many many libraries around
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, My internship wants us to bring our own laptops. So hope they like me using Linux. If not, they'll have to supply me a device :P
<tgBot> <per_sonne> they have like two people who were allowed to use Red Hat because they insisted and are "top dogs"
<tgBot> <per_sonne> everybody else gets windows shoved down their throats
<tgBot> <per_sonne> *shivers*
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, https://twitter.com/SylvieLorxu/status/902909820549947393
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Yeah, I also need a good tutorial on how to deal with UEFI; I have two pc's that need to remove crap and I'm still fighting.
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> i count myself lucky for "only" being forced to use win7
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, I ended up going with Fedora's auto formatting which actually worked fine it seems
<tgBot> <per_sonne> hmmmm
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Lorxu, I had to re-install win10 the other day on work laptop and that darn cortana thing started talking to me to guide me through the install. Like wtf!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @DanChapman, I played the old Halo game at a friend who had Windows 10 for a bit, the game set Cortana off and made her Google for fish hats or so (even though that was not what was said)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Lorxu, Oh... You use KDE plasma... ☺️
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I... really prefer my life without that crap. Always listening devices are scary
<tgBot> <DanChapman> totally agree
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, and in most cases useless...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @bhushanshah, Yeah, used i3 for a long while, decided to try Plasma 5 again on this new device, runs so awesomely
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I was really into trying Cortana but I just couldn't find a proper use case for it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's basically a route to Bing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I don't even want to think of what those always-listening things know of me by now >.>
<tgBot> <Flohack> Forget all this voice control. It does not really save any time or brings comfort
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its just big pile of BS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, It's simpler and easier to just type the entry in DDG and get the same result
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, If someone else has it enabled and you're voice chatting with them, you can just say "Cortana, shut down the computer"
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, But, but.... it can tell you loads of facts about halo!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, The moment when Bing brings better results than Bing where billions get invested 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> sry ddg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, if someone else has it enabled I refuse to voice chat with them 🙈
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Well, better than Google
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆 Im not sure about that but ok ^^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I searched "Linux cp show progress" on Google recently (new device, didn't switch search engine yet) and it came up with a "child pornogrophy is wrong" warning. Like, thanks, Google, now I'm on another watchlist?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> 😳
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's rather scary to think that people want to use algorithms to figure out everything yet Google calls me a pedophile just because I look up something Linux related? Lol...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I don't use google services expect YouTube, so I'm not that much concerned
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Oqz9a001/file_334.jpg Oh not new device, but yeah...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, Is that thing gapps-free?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Yup, proudly so
<tgBot> <vanyasem> could you pm me a list of apps you use (maybe screenshot of f-droid installed or home screen)?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i'm having a hard time with it
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Lorxu, Pedophiles can use Linux too. It's meant for everyone.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, Heh, yeah, but there's no relationship between the two (that I'm aware of) :P
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Correlation is not causation.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, Big Data is also big headache about what is the right theory. Human mankind starts trusting in statistics more than intuition
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Big Data is literally throwing (incomplete) data on a heap and trying to find something. Like, no, driving bicycles doesn't mean you like chocolate ice cream. I just can't even. Why do people think this is the right way to go when science has proven to work the way it does and not this way so often...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Every time someone hypes "big data" I want to punch them in the face
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I reach for my pistol.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Lorxu, Do it!
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Good news: i just got an dev environment working on my Debian and now I will back up my oneplus and flash ubports ☺️
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> One thing worries me. Why do I need an account for notifications?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Andre Büsgen, They go through a central server and that way it knows what are your notifications. Also that server is probably offline by now
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Okay so it isn't just a wakeup call
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Do you use notifications? Or do you open every app to see whether someone sent you a message?
<tgBot> <Marcos> Florian. I'm a E5 user and selecting smaller icons would be great!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Andre Büsgen, Basically we have a push server until end of year running
<tgBot> <Flohack> Telegram cloud server send notifications there, and they are queued until your device fetches them
<tgBot> <Flohack> this works by sending a hash to telegram under which they can be retrieved (together with the OAuth from Ubuntu one)
<tgBot> <Flohack> But unfortunately Telegram sends it as clear text
<tgBot> <Flohack> so theoretically if you compromise the push server you can read a lot of stuff ^^
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> So my messages get stored at the server? Would it be possible to have this server running as local instance on your phone?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Even if it drains battery
<tgBot> <Flohack> would yes, but telegram is not talking with us. When the server dies first of all the notifications are gone.
<tgBot> <Flohack> The next thing is to spin up a periodic login to Telegram, to manually poll it
<tgBot> <Flohack> But it consumes a lot of battery since you need to follow the API protocol which involves connections to up to 5 datacenters
<tgBot> <Flohack> some crypto stuff and then finally we can retrieve unread message count
<tgBot> <Flohack> doing this every 5 minutes is a problem
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Doesn't seem very efficient😂
<tgBot> <Flohack> there is a reason why google & apple made very very very efficient push protocols
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Damn backup takes years
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I should consider deleting some stuff
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> How is it possible that copying files to and from android is still so bad?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Adb is the only way to get these files transferred fast
<tgBot> <Flohack> I am using rsync over ssh if you do the server method in mdt?
<tgBot> <Flohack> or you are still on Android?
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I'm still on android
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> I'm preparing for flashing
<tgBot> <Flohack> oki
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Photo, 960x890) https://irc.ubports.com/lGNumVaS/file_336.jpg
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Maybe tomorrow the backup will be complete 😂
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> Its time to pray I start flashing now
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe good luck
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #101: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/101/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #949: SUCCESS in 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/949/
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @Flohack, Good job, thanks
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> flashing was successful (after 2nd attempt)
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> doesn't telegram for ubports support supergroups yet?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> nope, it was discussed earlier today
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bastos777, .
<tgBot> <Flohack> Supergroups: I just started to compile API-36, one before supergroup support will become real
<tgBot> <Flohack> New branch for that: https://github.com/ubports/libqtelegram-aseman-edition/tree/ubports-API36
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> 👏 👏👏
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @Flohack, Yay! 🎉
<tgBot> <Jaume> Hi, how can I use and install chrome or chromium in Meizu Pro 5
<tgBot> <Jaume> Or select web desktop in browser?
<tgBot> mo7am96 was added by: mo7am96
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mo7am96, Welcome Mohammad!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, Default browser uses Chromium engine, so you're using it already
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Useragent is a problem, but webapps with it modified usually work as expected
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. How can I change?
<tgBot> <Jaume> And why can I get the group in Meizu 's telegram?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> For a short term fix you could edit the UA in /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Web/UserAgent02.qml
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Jaume, Because supergroups aren't supported yet but work is in progress. You need to use the web telegram client for now
<tgBot> <Jaume> 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> Wow pressure is rising everyday for that supergroups ;)
<tgBot> <Jaume> Why don't I have access to SD Card?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, Is there any way we could charge a dollar for every message?
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> @vanyasem, That is a great idea. (Though I would be down a dollar, honestly if the money goes to UBports development that isn't a bad thing)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @blendergeek0, You can always support UBports at Patreon
<tgBot> <blendergeek0> Already done.
<tgBot> <samzn> is the station dock still powered by a RPi
<tgBot> <Jaume> Have I to install anything to recieve your updates?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @samzn, I believe so. And I've been thinking about that cursed device this morning. Specifically whether enough phones support high quality hardware video encode that we could take the load off the CPU.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I know nothing about the current software, so that tells you a lot
<tgBot> <samzn> I think the pi is good enough for a prototype
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed. And the little compute module makes a lot of sense for lower-cost but same-performing devices.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also means that people will be able to hack theirs to get more things done with it, which is exciting.
<tgBot> <Andre Büsgen> i must say that i like ubports already very much :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume, What updates?
<tgBot> <Jaume> Updates for Meizu PRO 5
<tgBot> <Jaume> won't it be? From UBPorts
<tgBot> <Flohack> Did you flash our channel?
<tgBot> <Jaume> Flash? No. I just get today the phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> erm. From where?
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. I will have to get your rom
<tgBot> <Jaume> I have bough used phone from a guy.
<tgBot> <Flohack> If it has still Canonical image you need to reflash it
<tgBot> <Jaume> Here in Barcelona was a boy that sold the Meizu and I bought today.
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool
<tgBot> <Flohack> Open updates and look for the number
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. Do I need a pc or linux? Or can I do only with the phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> Need linux at the moment. Guys here can explain, I am offline now
<tgBot> <Flohack> offline;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol damn web app bug
<tgBot> <Jaume> blob:https://web.telegram.org/4bd13638-a4a1-4b74-a978-10cd667a902b
<tgBot> <Jaume> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/nke17KFg/file_338.jpg
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> ota 15. that means that you still have canonical version
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> i think that you can use magic device tool (linux) to flash it if you want
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-install-UBports-on-your-deviceI
<tgBot> <vanyasem> use this guide to flash the image
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Jaume, If you want to test something fun, check out github.com/ubports/ubports-installer . It's still in beta, but it works on all platforms.
<tgBot> <neothethird> Gnu/Linux, macOS and windows that is
<tgBot> <Jaume> I'm sorry. I can test a lot of things because the Meizu will be my main phone.
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok thanks, I will flash this weekend.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You excited all the BSD users.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> why is there no SSL certeficate for ci.ubports.com?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I can't access it from my main PC with enforced https
<tgBot> <neothethird> huh, that's odd
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, pinging @Flohack
<tgBot> <vanyasem> both stats.ubports.com and ubports.com are working fine though
<tgBot> <Sconio> Hi
<tgBot> <neothethird> hey
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> hey
<tgBot> <Sconio> I would like to introduce you to someone who might be useful to you to work for UBports, he / she knows the C / C ++ programming language and other, what interests you?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Sconio, Basically, any help is appreciated, so if you have someone interested in the project who is willing to help, go ahead
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, this
<tgBot> <Sconio> ok..
<tgBot> <Sconio> I ask him, and I come back with him
<tgBot> <neothethird> cool
<tgBot> <Sconio> his pseudo is: z3nnY H0lp2
<tgBot> <Sconio> https://pastebin.com/WaBaQLkP
<tgBot> <Sconio> it create MOD on the quake engine 3
<tgBot> <Sconio> compiling C / C++
<tgBot> <Sconio> etc
<tgBot> <Sconio> he has some experiences
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Flohack, If Possible to add Albanian Lang. I woud Translate :)
<tgBot> kz6fittycent was added by: kz6fittycent
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @JeffiG, If you log in you can add any language that's not there yet yourself, it's in one of the menus but only when logged in (forgot which menu)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I think it's called "add new translation"
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @JeffiG, I think i need to add that to the repo manually. I don't think weblate will do it for .ts files. … What's the albanian locale code? "sq_AL"?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @DanChapman, It does it fine for Pext and AsteroidOS which both use ts
<tgBot> <Lorxu> If it doesn't it's probably a configuration issue with the repo and I could share my config for Pext which works
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Oh right, https://docs.weblate.org/en/weblate-2.4/formats.html#qt-linguist-ts says otherwise but if it works then yay!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That's odd, guess that piece of documentation may be outdated because I've always had it work
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I do know that you need to have at least one language set up before it works so that may be it
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ah yeah, could be that. anyway thanks! 😊
<tgBot> <Vijay> Live??
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, I am alive
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> you guys might laugh, but I am gonna try "porting" utouch to grouper...anyone ever attempt it? If so, any gotchas?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, No it throws an error and tells me I have to turn off new languages for it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://youtu.be/MGvo5sGEHmU
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Give me a shout out plzz
<tgBot> <Ben> Hey :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/xnynimnyc5hd7hlwqumohqcxeue
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can ask questions for the Q&A also here ;)
<tgBot> <Ben> Okay :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Can you please tell everyone that they're looking supurb today;
<tgBot> <Flohack> sure ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Do you have a "Base file for new translations" set under Settings -> Files?
<tgBot> <Vijay> Congratulations on 2nd OTA..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Yes but then I cant save the config ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Letz me test after Q&A again
<tgBot> <Ben> And I want to thank everybody here, who make Ubuntu Touch possible with their work 👍
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, What error?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Sure, have fun!
<tgBot> <Vijay> OTA 3??
<tgBot> Mathias Bochet was added by: Sconio
<tgBot> <Mathias Bochet> Hey guys
<tgBot> <Ben> Hey
<tgBot> <mymike00> Will i receive a notification fot OTA 2 when it will be ready? Can I upload to it without wifi?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Have you seen the message of alan pope about the core apps jenkins system ( on the openstore telegram group)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mymike00, Sorry currently no push notification is made, so you will have to check manually in the system settings/updates. You can do it either by GSM/UMTS, WiFi or if necessary push it with the install howto from your linux machine via adb/fastboot
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/526/ota-3-suggestions-your-wanted-features
<tgBot> <mymike00> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <vanyasem> We should really make a telegram channel for project updates with links to community updates, blog posts and audiocasts
<tgBot> <vanyasem> And also update announcements
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Would be really handy
<tgBot> <neothethird> not a bad idea
<tgBot> <mymike00> But channels aren't visible in the UT telegram app...
<tgBot> <neothethird> in webtelegram they are
<tgBot> <neothethird> and i'm sure @Flohack will fix them at some point :D
<tgBot> <mymike00> Yep but I won't be notified
<tgBot> <mymike00> 😘
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mymike00, They are visible in Telegram Desktop thought
<tgBot> <mymike00> You're right
<tgBot> <Flohack> give me some more time please for supergroups. Today I think there were already 5 questions about when they come 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> Or, Ivan brings in some Russian hackers ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> we're talking about channels, now...
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok same problem probably ;)
<tgBot> <mymike00> Ah didn't know...
<tgBot> <Flohack> uh that means maybe I messed up 2 API layers. OMG have to check. Channel and Supergroup 😆
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @mariogrip any updates on any new devices?
<tgBot> <Flohack> I hate them for no documentation
<tgBot> <mymike00> News from the foundation?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Flohack thanks 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> welcome ^^
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I bought op5
<tgBot> <Flohack> shiny ;)
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I wish I could do some dev with it but got issues with my laptop... It does not let me install recovery ... Which is first step so I am just waiting for the Mario to get a port working .. if I cannot help Port maybe I will help on some other development stuff.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Flohack, Yup it's no nice. I am enjoying this device a lot but I do want a Ubuntu Port for it asap 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its 7 or 7.1 right?
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> 7.1 it is
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it runs Halium-7.1
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok yes as Marius said, needs Halium to work perfectly for it, then it looks promising
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I am using Android on it as long as I can
<tgBot> <mariogrip> wifi, celluar, vibrator and graphics works so far
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> 🤗 @mariogrip I m waiting patiently for it.
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Wow
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Question: how far is halium 7 port of ubports?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (not watching stream, if possible reply here)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Wait we progressed to scopes, we had this topic 5mins ago ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> we go back ofc
<tgBot> <Flohack> just for you =)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, mir needs android 7 support, else then that it shoud work
<tgBot> <DanChapman> +1 for a today indicator. Like that idea
<tgBot> <neothethird> @DanChapman, 😊
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip, Thanks for replying, I would love if someone can work on it, as there are already various halium 7 port and people want to try ubports
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Not something important but @Flohack  what are those folders behind your back in BG seems like a lot of them... What are those ..
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Just curious
<tgBot> <Flohack> :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> This is my collected stuff for household, old magazines, Manuals from university etc
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nothing I ever use
<tgBot> <Flohack> got more a decorative touch now
<tgBot> <Flohack> I maybe pull one of the files each month maximum ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Aaaaand a set of Lord of the Rings books ^^
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Hmmm 😄😄 i do have that kind of things too but not in folders.. most of it is in Google doc
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im old style
<tgBot> <Flohack> did you read my blog post
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> I prefer soft copies ...
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @Flohack, Where is it? I would like to.
<tgBot> <Flohack> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/flohack-we-are-all-dreamers-65
<tgBot> <Flohack> Look at the photo :P
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Yup visiting .. as soon as the qa gets over
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> But before that I missed first 30 min of qa so I am going to watch it first
<tgBot> <advocatux> Great community update 👍
<tgBot> <Ben> Yes :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thx !
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Thx!
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/qZbPYr8K/file_340.mp4
<tgBot> <neothethird> developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WAAAAAAAh
<tgBot> <Mathias Bochet> developers developers developers developers
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/opItGsEr/file_342.mp4
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/r0FJbWDK/file_343.mp4
<tgBot> DIVYANSH747 was added by: DIVYANSH747
<tgBot> <Ben> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRm0NDo1CiY
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Marius, thank you a lot for the shout out
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Awesome stream, one of the most exciting ones
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Flohack, Interesting.. KDE is coming to your city next year for akademy. :D
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Oh wait
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> s/city/country
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> https://youtu.be/1gI_HGDgG7c … Lol
<tgBot> <Stereofont> On Scopes 'Today' is okay as a "check in" summary, once a day. Some kind of super-notification summary would be better than a  Scope. Nearby Scope the only other but 99% of stuff is there for years, so an updated map function delivers that well. Osmand I love for that, as works offline
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "You guys... are something special." … -@mariogrip, 2017
<tgBot> <Ben> ^^
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Fwd from neothethird: developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😝
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> @UniversalSuperBox, Special 😳😳 special.. 🤣🤣
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> Yes we are
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Of course, I'm special. I have limited edition glasses from a russian rapper
<tgBot> <vanyasem> There were only 25 sold
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @DanChapman, yes
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @DanChapman, yes it is
<J^3> I have been struggling most of the weekend with adb unauthorised. Non of the usual tricks work. Like revoking authorisation in adb. Deleting my ~/.android directory. Any other suggestions. I am trying to root and install lineageOS on my N5. to test the screen issue
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @JeffiG, Ok great, thanks! I will get that added in a little while then.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @JeffiG I've added the translation so it should sync up to weblate some time soon 😊
<tgBot> <Vijay Kumar> "I need more monster" - @mariogrip 😁😁
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @Flohack, Except if yole use Rust
<tgBot> <Flohack> @garrogarri, 😜
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> So, I have the kernel for the Nexus 7 (2012) — don't laugh, I'm practicing porting Utouch— I am trying to find the how-to's for kernel config's etc and the links are bad...anyone have some links I can use?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> There's an unofficial port of Lineage OS 14.1 for it (it's running it now) and I've got the GIT repo bookmarked.  … The phablet dev tools seem to have an entry for Grouper and it builds MINUS the kernel.  … Any pointers?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> As I'm reading the logs, this is what stands out to me: … "No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE grouper" … So, my question is, does the script look in a particular directory for any local sources that I've added? Specifically, a KERNEL?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have your manifest anywhere?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> So, @UniversalSuperBox I'm a total newb...so prolly not! LOL
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox I am using the guide listed here:  … https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/porting-new-device
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd suggest throwing that one out and starting with the Halium docs. http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/index.html
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, okay. Does the script even work anymore? phablet-dev-tools
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think so
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #257: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/257/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #950: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/950/
<tgBot> <neothethird> OH NO! I forgot to give @sverzegnassi (Openstore) and @mimecar (Ubuntu touch app dev) a shoutout in the Q&A! They're also attending Ubucon Europe and will talk about their work!
<tgBot> <neothethird> And also @costales ! This is not ending well for me... :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I gave you like two chances man!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also you didn't put them in the notes. :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yeah
<tgBot> <neothethird> Shame on me
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Does UBports have a protocol for WPA2? Lacking in the Canonical version for BQ M10 FHD
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @neothethird, Time to flee the country
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, Are you having trouble with 802.1x?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Stereofont, Always worked for me, also with the Canonical image
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Only offers WPA
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I can't connect to WPA routers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> WPA2 works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe an FHD thing?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I never had problems with my BQ phone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You said it didn't work under Canonical's image either?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Still working on getting UBports. At the moment it is running Canonical
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Didn't work before and now doesn't work following re-install
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh... Mister_Q, what do we generally check in this situation?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Could be faulty hardware in my example I suppose
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you connect t oany access point?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> WPA works fine. Some WiFi has extra security of WPA2
<tgBot> <Stereofont> My favourite cafe is WPA2 only
<tgBot> <mateosalta> I have noticed that it times out on entering in a long password, try pre-typing the password in a notepad then pasteing it into the box
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Okay I will try that.  In the dialog when you tap on a connection it says WPA, not WPA/WPA2
<tgBot> <Pete> Hi everyone...any idea when the opo's camera will be functional?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @Stereofont yep same here, that might be a bug, all the networks ive used are wpa2 and it shows wpa in that box for them
<pat92> im having a HELL of a time installing Ubuntu Touch on a Kindle Fire gen 1
<tgBot> <mateosalta> also if the password timeout thing isn't an issue, try visiting a webpage first in the cafe - some of those setup a "accept our terms" webpage redirect before general internet will work after connecting @Stereofont
<pat92> I have rooted it with SafeRoot and installed fff and twrp but the ubports-installer-0.1.4-beta-x86_64.appimage just Hangs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can't install Ubuntu Touch on that device.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Our supproted devices can be found on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Pete> It says opo?
<pat92> What is otter?.....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
#ubports 2017-09-03
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't support all of the devices that Canonical or community porters did.
<pat92> Aaaaaa, the 'otter' links are broken, hence why I got here. I think I'm skrewed w/ this KF gen 1
<tgBot> <Pete> Oh you guys are talking about the Kindle fire
<pat92> Yes
<pat92> on the xda-dev site the download link  http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/otter/ub...0227-otter.zip is broken n I can't find otter zip anywhere
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In any case, it'd probably be a very old version
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not much good anyway
<pat92> any ideas where I could find a more up to date 'otter'?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> yeah, looks like nothing was working on it when he released anyway, no wifi, no sound...
<pat92> familiar wair I could get a more up to date 'otter'?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> with that much ram, I doubt anyone would put time into it
<pat92> very good, thanks for  your help.....chow
<tgBot> <mateosalta> well, no luck finding the orginal zip here either 😕
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #309: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/309/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #951: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/951/
<tgBot> <xreactx> Question, how do I give a port unhindered root privileges
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> A port?
<tgBot> <xreactx> I'm trying to sync to a repo but I'm getting errors saying I don't have root privileges
<tgBot> <xreactx> Sudo su not allowing me to get past the error
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a more specific error?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe pastebin the log?
<tgBot> <xreactx> Waiting for it to pop up
<tgBot> <xreactx> This isn't for UBports, it's for SFOS
<tgBot> <xreactx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/RpGmGIUI/file_345.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no idea what any of those errors are.
<tgBot> <xreactx> This group has better response times
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that build system is something I've never seen.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe @NotKit has an idea, but he's probably in the SFOS group too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And asleep
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox have any of you guys ever screen recorded yourselves working on a port? I know it'd be long and drawn out but still kind of cool.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, You know, we had that exact discussion today after the Community Update ended. We haven't done it yet, but it's something we want to do.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's actually about half of the reason for me buying the new mic.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I missed the update, but will watch it later. … If you record it, and need some help editing it down, I am willing to do so.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Awesome. I'm writing up the notes from the Update, so if you'd prefer to read rather than watch, we'll have you covered
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I am a visual guy...reading helps too, but if I see someone working, I typically get it faster. I know there are others like me...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Totally get that.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> So I get to "follow" along. Plus, many of the written guides miss things. The little things that devs assume others might know OR they just get overlooked.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> if a video was out there from start to end, even if it were divided into segments 1, 2, 3, 4 that'd be awesome. … Solus is doing that to help people start packaging apps for their OS and it's great.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> they include the written guides and show you step by step how to build a package. So, you're getting both at once
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1024x802) https://irc.ubports.com/S0VP9V06/file_347.jpg I might be way ahead of you on that
<tgBot> <DIVYANSH747> @UniversalSuperBox, Can i use this guide for porting Ubuntu touch os?will this work?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlPnHjUBpJ8
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox above is one of their videos for building apps in Solus...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DIVYANSH747, Well, that will definitely be the guide for 16.04. It was revealed in today's Q&A that it might work for 15.04 (current) images too, but we need a lot more investigation
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> granted, porting is MUCH more involved than packaging existing applications in most cases...
<tgBot> <DIVYANSH747> @UniversalSuperBox, For 16.04 which android ver base is required?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @DIVYANSH747, Halium. LOS-12.1 or 14.1
<tgBot> <DIVYANSH747> @UniversalSuperBox, Thnx bro ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> A successful port also means you get to run Plasma Mobile and many more (coming soon)
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @UniversalSuperBox, I'd assume the reverse is true as well
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> Regarding their port for the 5x
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @kz6fittycent, Halium is the common Android compatibility layer for a buncha GNU/Linux based mobile OS's now.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not ready for prime-time yet, but neither are the OS's that implement it for the most part.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> True
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Especially not our 16.04.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Ba dum tsss
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😝
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, Btw nice idea!!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, d'aw
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> thanks
<tgBot> <Vijay> @UniversalSuperBox, Do you use windows? And when are planning to release these videos?
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #114: SUCCESS in 1.7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/114/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #952: SUCCESS in 0.62 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/952/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: Filemanager fixes
<tgBot> <neothethird> @nfsprodriver, Looks awesome! Great work!
<tgBot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @nfsprodriver, Great!!!! 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼👍 Thankss! 😃
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #327: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/327/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #953: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/953/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Very nice! We need to browse the open tickets for filemanager, probably we can close a few of them now ;)
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @nfsprodriver, Hi Bjarne, is there any way to select multiple files without a mouse? like a ctrl + select behaviour?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Vijay, It's VS Code, proprietary smart text editor from Microsoft. It's cross platform. So no, it's now Windows.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @nfsprodriver, It's 5 minutes and 300 mb
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, VS Code is great.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> No, it's not
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's non-free software from Microsoft, I refuse to install it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Atom is great.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, +1000
<tgBot> <neothethird> plus they have a kick-ass commercial atom.io
<tgBot> <neothethird> oh no, it's no longer featured
<tgBot> <neothethird> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7aEiVwBAdk
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> vim anyone?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, It does not simply work out to use only free software if you are in a competing market. I pay for non-free software to reach my goal faster, thats the deal. I loose the openess of course. But I simply could not get a single contract right if I used C# only on the command line. I need Visual Studio, it has a great productivity, and I am willing to pay for that as well. It helps cutting delivery times and increase the quality with lot of
<tgBot> automation that no other IDE has.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @vanyasem, 281.1 MB
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, You can use Rider from jetbrains for C# development, that's still `partly` non-free, but works under GNU+Linux and has more trust in it
<tgBot> <Flohack> The thing is, I am also bound to Windows as target platform :P
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I used to develop .net apps for Windows using Rider under GNU+Linux
<tgBot> <Flohack> Technically only our GUI client requires windows the rest could be on a Linux server hmm
<tgBot> <Flohack> Still I can only take what IT department gives me ;)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, You can even run it if it doesn't make any system calls
<tgBot> <DanChapman> VS Code is the best text editor i've ever used. I like that the source is open and free for inspection and if i could be arsed I could build it myself. Yes the fact they ship the binary under a EULA is annoying but it's a compromise i don't actually mind if it means i can get stuff done.
<tgBot> <garrogarri> @bhushanshah, Emacs here!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Yeah thats the thing, the productivity guys at MS do a great job, and its hard for others to keep up.
<tgBot> <delijati> @bhushanshah, +1
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Actually, VS Code is literally Atom but reskinned and under MIT
<tgBot> <Lorxu> There's no real difference between Atom and VS Code except that GitHub tracks Atom users through Google and Microsoft tracks VS Code users their own way
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Lorxu, evidence?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> A quick look at the source code shows the exact same Chromium base, but it's been a while since I had this discussion so I'd need to look at it better again
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @neothethird, It is on YouTube
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, I hope you disabled Google Analytics in it? :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Lorxu, Ah, turns out they only use Electron but started back when Atom and Electron weren't two different projects but a single thing, so they probably still have some Atom code in there: https://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/04/30/microsofts-cross-platform-visual-studio-code-app-is-based-on-githubs-atom-editor/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Rather weird to make the code MIT but binaries proprietary but hey that's Microsoft for you
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Lorxu, Thanks! AFAIK a fair amount of the vscode already existed before atom and was used for the "monaco" text editor on windows azure. I didn't know they had based vscode on atom though. Google gave me luck. It's all "why use X over Y"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I am aware of Pockit but filing everything I read with Pocket doesn't appeal. Anything in UT allow for offline reading (newspapers etc)?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Search for "newsagents" in unav? 😂
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @DanChapman, Interesting, never heard of that before
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, 😂
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Stereofont apart from that i have no idea 😊
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Maybe some RSS reader? No clue if UT has any
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Photo, 1280x829) https://irc.ubports.com/DXAqHbLh/file_349.jpg Btw @Flohack, this is my Weblate config for adding new languages which works fine (hosted instance)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> She lives on 15.04 once again!!! 😃
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/fj418Msw/file_351.png
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/jG0910RG/file_353.png
<tgBot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7zb4hmiN/file_355.png
<tgBot> usharn was added by: usharn
<tgBot> <delijati> @DanChapman (party)
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Yay! 🎉🎊🎉 i love Dekko!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Wooooo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Woooooooooooooooo
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Lw7qNlq0/file_356.mp4
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @DanChapman is it ready to upgrade?
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @kristijantkalec, 👏👏👏👏👏
<tgBot> <DanChapman> no not yet. That's the first time i've got it running completely with all plugins loaded on 15.04. It also needs to be launched from the command line . Trying to figure out why ubuntu-app-launch doesn't like it atm.
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Ok, but it's going well. Nice to hear. Thanks 👏
<tgBot> <DanChapman> also note it won't be an upgrade but a new install. There is no upgrade path unfortunately.
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Fine with me 😉
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @DanChapman, Very nice and good job. We will wait
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, bump @Flohack
<tgBot> <vanyasem> translated about 20% of Dekko strings to Russian
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @vanyasem, Awesome! thanks 😊
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Vijay, 1. No, that's VS Code … 2. When they are ready
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DanChapman, Wow! Looks great. Thanks! Can't wait installing and using it. Have my mobile email access with IMAP anyway so new install will be no problem for me...
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #102: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/102/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #954: SUCCESS in 48 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/954/
<tgBot> <neothethird> observation of the day: hotspots on ubuntu touch are pretty solid
<tgBot> <neothethird> this makes me happy
<tgBot> BosnianBoy was added by: BosnianBoy
<tgBot> Tariq Abu-Hantash was added by: Tariq Abu-Hantash
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Created a pull request of my filemanager changes.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @neothethird, Can confirm. Used hotspot in hone country (Germany) and in France roaming mode. Has been reliable, stable and with acceptable battery usage. Will try next week in Romania...
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @DanChapman, I've translated system-settings 100% but other apps like calendar and orher, I still can not translate,
<tgBot> <Jaume> Hi, icloud calendars, contacts and mail run well and can be sync with your Ubuntu version? Can't it install yet in my Meizu.😁
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: If you want to try it out.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/eP1Ia2uP/file_357.click
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, Calendars use CalDAV, Contacts use CardDAV and Mail uses SMTP, IMAP/POP3
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as long as it's implemented in iCloud — it should work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from Lorxu: AFAIK that's just OTP and any OTP app should work. Unfortunately many people don't know when they are using something standard-compliant that's easily replaced...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, And Cloud Drive probably has WebDAV support, but never used it in UBports
<tgBot> <Jaume> @vanyasem, Ok. But in Canonical version can't sync. It's one more point to install soon as I can.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> If Apple screwed the implementation — there's not much we can do about it tbh
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'm not sure exactly what's the case here, as I don't use iCloud myself, but I will sure take a look at it later
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @nfsprodriver, Outstanding!
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. While you get the two password, should be used., but with Dekko app the mail is break.contacts …  The point is that I don't want to get the sync google calendars and contacts and with google. To get google sync I will stay in Android. But with Ubuntu, I suppose that you can choose to sync with google, outlook or icloud.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> For Dekko and icloud you need to disable dekko using the `ID` imap extension. Look in Settings -> Incoming Server -> Server Capabilities and switch off the ID extension. Then restart and emails should now sync. iCloud is pretty broken and won't respond if you issue the ID command
<tgBot> <DanChapman> if you can't access that settings screen then you can add `imap.extension.blacklist=ID` to that accounts settings group in ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject/dekko.dekkoproject.conf
<tgBot> <Jaume> In Android there are two apps that get an excellent sync. The develouper is 'dmfs Gmbh'
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, You can choose what to use on every platform. I use Android without Gapps at all and I have my own Cloud server.
<tgBot> <Jaume> 👍 I try
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> icloud syncing outside of Apple products requires some hackery. It's doable but you'll have to dig into some config files on your Mac and impetus input them into whatever config file on whatever email or calendar program you're using
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @kz6fittycent, agreed, apple refuses to implement the standarts properly, so things tend to break
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I had to do so on my grandfather's Ubuntu machine to get calendar sync
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, but it's not impossible, as it still uses same protocols
<tgBot> <DanChapman> icloud email works fine outside of apple products. After all it's just dovecot with apple extensions put on top.
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I got it all working for him and working properly
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> @DanChapman, I'm referring to the ability to sync ical and there have been some changes recently with their 2 factor that can hose your config
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I hate Apple
<tgBot> <DanChapman> ah ok
<tgBot> <Jaume> @kz6fittycent, I think your 'Apple's love' is like my feelings to google.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I hate both
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Is that any better for you?
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> I don't like any of them
<tgBot> <Jaume> Well, an Ubuntu account like iCloud or Outlook. To work with LibreOffice.
<tgBot> <Jaume> @DanChapman, Thanks you a lot!! I get iCloud mail. … 😄 … At the moment, how can I sync contacts and calendars?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: Calendars use CalDAV, Contacts use CardDAV and Mail uses SMTP, IMAP/POP3
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: as long as they are properly implemented in iCloud — everything should work fine
<tgBot> <Jaume> Ok. But which app in Ubuntu store I can get the CalDav and CardDav?
<tgBot> <Jaume> I look for and don't find any 😅
<tgBot> <DanChapman> You can use sync-evolution for that. It's CLI based though. But you will be able to view in the default contacts/calendar apps Take a look at this script as an example https://gist.github.com/tcarrondo/c932750928c83310fd84f8376ee17f30
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, It's a protocol, you need an implementation
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You can't download a protocol, it just makes no sense
<tgBot> <Jaume> @DanChapman, How can I install that in Ubuntu Touch?
<tgBot> <Jaume> @vanyasem, I'm sorry. Don't understand the 'no sense'.
<tgBot> <Jaume> well, I suppose when I will install the UBports version, then it will be better.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Jaume, Can you install Wi-Fi? Or you install a router that supports wireless Wi-Fi protocol? Think about it man.
<tgBot> <Jaume> But at the moment it's very good. And if Ubuntu Touch would have the same mobile's operators like Android, with the free phones, Ubuntu get more people.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> You're really confused and I'm not sure I'm patient enough to explain why
<tgBot> <Jaume> @vanyasem, ok. Now I understand. Thanks.
<tgBot> <Jaume> My apologize, my english is so bad. I practice.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> It's ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from Animals on drugs: ``` _________________________________________ … / Cheer Up! Things are getting worse at a \ … \ slower rate.                            / …  ----------------------------------------- …        \ …         \  .... …           .    ........ …           .            . …           .             . …     .......              ......... …     .............................. … Elephant inside ASCII snake```
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is the spam needed
<tgBot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/NRlJjt0I/file_358.mp4
<tgBot> FreeInside_fr was added by: FreeInside_fr
<tgBot> theleafninja was added by: theleafninja
<tgBot> <Flohack> Would this be interesting for people? https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/87
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu for example
<tgBot> <Lorxu> While it is surely better-quality crypto, I'd urge against it for several reasons
<tgBot> <Lorxu> 1. OTR is not multi-device friendly. Axolotl or an alternative implementation of it is much better … 2. It's not compatible with every other Telegram client, not very useful unfortunately :(
<tgBot> <Lorxu> If you do it, then at least grab something like Axolotl/OMEMO?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd be more worth our time to get an app with OTR or Whisper methinks
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah I know that this is then a unique feature, but since Telegram is open-source, maybe someone would fork the official client, and you can give this to friends.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox Riot :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Instead of implementing it when the server doesn't support it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They have their own version of Axolotl
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, Server doesn't matter for E2E crypto
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> s/server/other clients/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Sure, but how useful is that? If you go that route you may as well just get your friend to install Riot or some XMPP client
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, I'd mark it wontfix, out of scope.
<tgBot> <Flohack> And @Lorxu the current Telegram implementation is also not multi-device-capable. From my testing its even worse, when you log in with multiple clients and you go secret chats, the last client which gets online/is active will eat all new messages from the server and then discard them, since the crypto fails. To use the official clients you *must* stick to one secret-chat-enabled device only
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Their current crypto is a joke
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's more of a marketing thing than an actual feature
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But OTP will not make that better
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Axolotl is multi-device
<tgBot> <Lorxu> And has libraries, the Riot team has their own library for it too I believe
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. This might sound stupid... But can Riot and Tensor chat with each other with all features? I don't really understand the Matrix network.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yeah sure
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's like XMPP
<tgBot> <Lorxu> As long as they both implement it it's fine
<tgBot> <Flohack> To be honest I dont trust multi-device-capable crypto ;)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I trust how Signal does it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> There are a number of problems and they all try to defeat them, but probably could fail
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Signal uses Axolotl (now called Signal), which has been audited a lot and passed them all
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to transfer your keys by QR code to read your messages
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On Riot each device has its own key, but the chat history gets its own derived key which can be shared since a recent desktop version
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Should be safe, but yeah, every feature adds complexity so I see where @Flohack is coming from
<tgBot> <Flohack> Is Signal having full deniability?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Nothing has full deniability
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, They keep a log of when you joined.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is all
<tgBot> <Flohack> No its more like if old messages can be proven to come from a certain user
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, and Google has a log of when you receive a message
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And they don't have a client without GApps
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, I think it's all "plausible deniability" because the messages don't get signed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Let's just use GPG encrypted SMS! That can't go wrong!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Actually PGP would be nice too yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In which app?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> GPG has no PFS at all though
<tgBot> <Lorxu> If they get your key, they can decrypt everything ever sent
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/fSe0qaHf/file_360.png
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok this will never happen 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nobody can follow Bart & his friends
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Dekko for example @DanChapman :P
<tgBot> <delijati> i would be hppy if we could get some more devs to work on https://github.com/janimo/textsecure-qml
<tgBot> <Flohack> @delijati, Some more means more than zero 😆
<tgBot> <delijati> exaclty ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Also Go is not a good language to choose if you want a wide range of developers to contribute
<tgBot> <delijati> i droped it too as the whole setup go + docker was way to fat to get started
<tgBot> <delijati> seriously i can always recommend python + qml you only need qmlscene thats it everything else comes from ubuntu deps itself ...
<tgBot> * delijati off movie time :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> happy popcorn
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Well also read this, some of the stuff is probably still not fixed 😆 https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/our-research/matrix-olm-cryptographic-review/
<tgBot> <Flohack> ah sry wrong quote
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its about Matrix
<tgBot> <Flohack> And compare with this report: https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/our-research/n1sec-cryptographic-and-protocol-review/
<tgBot> <Flohack> Sounds interesting. Of course, such multi-client protocols have issues with roundtrip of messages, and in general are slower for the end users. This may also apply to Matrix & Signal
<tgBot> * JeffiG
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Btw @Flohack did you see my Weblate config?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, yeah hold on just looking
<tgBot> <vanyasem> And @Flohack, while you're here
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: why is there no SSL certeficate for ci.ubports.com?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I would like to get some comments on this issue
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Need to ask @DanChapman what is the base file, tjhen I can try
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Will have a look.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ok, thank you a lot!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, All the repos are public so it's just a matter of looking it up. For https://translate.ubports.com/projects/dekko/ubuntu-ui-plugin/, which has https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/ubuntu-ui-plugin/ as repo behind it, it's obviously i18n/en_GB.ts: https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/ubuntu-ui-plugin/blob/master/i18n/en_GB.ts
<tgBot> <Lorxu> You can use anything as a base, doesn't matter, but English seems most logical because that'd be the first language supported for any new app right?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, +1 for English/US as a base
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Yeah but I like to talk with people, not make assumptions.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, It doesn't matter, you just need a file that exists and if it gets deleted it'll break so en_GB.ts is safest if everyone uses that
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Hmm strange why it did not work on my first go, it told me I have to turn that off. now its saved & probably works for new languages
<tgBot> <Flohack> Who was they guy who wanted to add a new one?
<tgBot> <Flohack> good as far as I can say it works now ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @JeffiG, This person, not sure if that repo though
<tgBot> <Flohack> thx
<tgBot> <Flohack> @JeffiG, You can now add a new language yourself, just go into https://translate.ubports.com/projects/dekko/ubuntu-ui-plugin/ click on tools, and find the start a new translation entry :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, This server is not in the digitalocean account where I got access, shame on us, while I am infrastructure, I cant access all infrastructure still ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Need to ping @mariogrip for that question...
<tgBot> <mariogrip> the system-image server had some problem fetching images using https, so had to disable it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> also, need to give you access @Flohack sorry about that
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, patches welcome 😃
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, np I wouldnt know it, enable https and break everything ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> so its good to speak
<tgBot> <JeffiG> @Flohack, Thank U
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Flohack, Well, as soon as you tested it, time to do it for every single repo? ;)
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, I already added albanian, but good to know that i don't need to manually do it anymore 😊
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, For the PO repos it works already...
<tgBot> <Flohack> should work
<tgBot> <Flohack> an I need time to add *ALL* core apps to weblate soon...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> As the AsteroidOS Weblate maintainer, I know your pain
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1280x368) https://irc.ubports.com/QaPWdWso/file_362.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, this happened to me several times today
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @vanyasem, Anything specific causing it? Or just randomly?
<tgBot> <Flohack> What did you do 😆
<tgBot> <vanyasem> it happens randomly when I try to save a translation
<tgBot> <vanyasem> in 3 diff browsers
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Firefox, Epiphany and Chromium
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah its a server problem with Db locking
<tgBot> <vanyasem> the translation by itself is being saved though
<tgBot> <Flohack> I did not find it why and where but I am no expert with Django
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah its saved immediately but then the server does some lockwait and yeah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> okay, I just wanted to make sure it's a known problem :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> not a big deal tho, I can just refresh the page and it's there immediately
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is OTA-2 there yet?
<tgBot> <Flohack> The thing is, we had a cronjob as root, which modified the git repos, then www-data could not work with them. But this was another error msgs I assume
<tgBot> <Flohack> @mariogrip OTA-2 is in the air!
<tgBot> <Flohack> noooo? haha
<tgBot> <Flohack> I dunno yet myself being hyped
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I currently have 16.04 installed
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so I'm hyped to install something working 🙈
<tgBot> Artem K. was added by: Artem K.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Artem K., Welcome Artem!
<tgBot> <Artem K.> Hi, all! I want xiaomi max 2 with ubuntu touch on board. Ready to help with money, symbolically of course)
<tgBot> <Artem K.> Speak, any, russia?
<tgBot> <Artem K.> )
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/206/will-you-port-to-device-x
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Artem K., The official language of this Supergroup is English
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Хочешь русский — в ЛС пиши кому-то из нас )
<tgBot> <Artem K.> Ok) will learn English)
<tgBot> <shekavu> but if we ask about porting...
<tgBot> <shekavu> where can i find the sources for other (older) supported devices like you have for the fairphone 2 (https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Fairphone-2-Developer-Information)? … Are there other repos? I'm looking for these for the bq devices?
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> can't watch that file manager fixes video. Stops at 280MB. Anyone's got a youtube link?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Flohack, ...what?...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @per_sonne, it was discussed in the last community update
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://youtu.be/MGvo5sGEHmU
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @kz6fittycent, Good point
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, In summary, Telegram sends notifications to Canonical server, which keeps them for the phones to pull
<tgBot> <Flohack> Rumors have it that Canonical had to actually pay for that a 5-figured number of €
<tgBot> <per_sonne> and that's why I sometimes get no notifications or very late?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, No this are other reasons
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Flohack, ...for one server?...
<tgBot> <Flohack> the basic system works, but there are cases where the connection to the server drops or the token is wrong or idk
<tgBot> <per_sonne> would it be feasable to have a community-run server for that?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, No, for Telegram implementing a special protocol just for Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, Not if Telegram does not want to do it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> And why should they
<tgBot> <per_sonne> why would they not want it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, too few users
<tgBot> <Flohack> only 2000 or so against millions on Android & iPhone ^^
<tgBot> <per_sonne> so, everyone must surrender to Google / Android allmighty monopoly and go home?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, Well what should I say? There is a market law of demand & supply
<tgBot> <per_sonne> That's the same argument people use with me to switch me to Whatsapp
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its a brutal world out there yes ^^
<tgBot> <per_sonne> in that case, maybe Telegram should fuck off and get everyone on Whatsapp, following that logic...
<tgBot> <per_sonne> maybe we should use that argument with them
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, Competitors which have the same size can compete. We are too small atm to compete for anything
<tgBot> <per_sonne> the "who cares for your village" argument
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Flohack, So was Telegram one day. How quick they forgot.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @vanyasem, I didn't know Slim Shady was a member of the UBPorts Team … (cc @UniversalSuperBox :P)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Plus telegram has an open source client & protocol but no documentation. So its totally hard to implement it without bugs
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, I agree, they became ignorant
<tgBot> <per_sonne> what's the point of having open source without documentation? It's like a steak without the actual meat...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> maybe we should talk about notifications with matrix creators?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Maybe we should find another messaging app that actually cares for Floss and a Free Market.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @per_sonne, matrix.org riot.im
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Or maybe we should build one, I don't know. "If you want something done properly..."
<tgBot> <vanyasem> plz stop ranting and read what I say
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, There is none that is widespread sou you can talk with your Mom or Grandpa
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Cool. I just need it for my girlfriend.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, we already have a working (to some extent) matrix client
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, The idea would be to create an FOSS push notification service which is distributed and open for everybody
<tgBot> <Flohack> so you can use it for whatever platform, even IoT etc
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe we put notifications over the Matrix netowrk
<tgBot> <Flohack> its a big thing these days
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, I want it to be self-hosted
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Interesting thought ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's one of the "Advertised features" isn't it?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Exactly you can get your node into that then
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, I wouldn't mind doing that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just need to wait for Dendrite for that
<tgBot> <Flohack> How often we talked about notifications already ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> and yet no real roadmap
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every Community Update
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, we never got to a conclusion tho
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah
<tgBot> <vanyasem> so the point is we should actually try something already 😜
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as a PoC but we should
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, See my thoughts: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/235/notifications-out-of-the-comfort-zone
<tgBot> <Flohack> May!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We just need to create a new token on the Ethereum network and use that as an exchange of messages
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I suppose that you know this... and maybe it won't do what we want... but https://aerogear.org/push/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I'll be sure to read it tomorrow, as I'm a little busy now, thanks
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> np
<tgBot> <per_sonne> in the end of the day, maybe if we can try to get Android version of Telegram to run on Ubuntu, should keep the servers up for us...stupid idea, maybe?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> if you can't defeat them
<tgBot> <per_sonne> but maybe we should look for another messaging app, with decent encryption, true floss and so on...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> take a look at matrix
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Fwd from vanyasem: matrix.org riot.im
<tgBot> <delijati> https://prism-break.org/en/all/#instant-messaging ;)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #258: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/258/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, The F-Droid version of Telegram simply polls, no central server
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Actually, WebSockets I think
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #955: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/955/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Lorxu, you need google services to use central service (firebase messaging)
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Lorxu, Notifications work, though
<tgBot> <per_sonne> and I have a Lineage OS tablet with Telegram from f-droid, and it just...works
<tgBot> <per_sonne> never noticed any issues
<tgBot> <per_sonne> no google services
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @per_sonne, Nobody said they don't...
<tgBot> <vanyasem> They just work differently
<tgBot> <per_sonne> yes, but they do; my point
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, no google services is not the only problem of Android, otherwise we would not exist
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Is there any other messaging app that might work on ubuntu phone, with notifications, besides telegram?
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I guess a webapp wouldn't have notifications, right?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @per_sonne, Matrix servers support polling too
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That's what Riot from F-Droid does
<tgBot> <per_sonne> I guess. But nothing yet for ubuntu touch, right?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @per_sonne, The Telegram web app is very slow, compared to a native implementation, and is only a temporary fix I think. We really need a native app, for performance and battery life etc
<tgBot> <Jaume> Are there any driver or config to the bluetooth headphones? Because the conection is awfull. A lot of delay and cuts.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume, See https://forums.ubports.com/topic/457/the-bluetooth-thread/46 - Bluetooth is one thing on the device where we have really a lot of work still to do
<tgBot> <Jaume> thanks. I will be patience. 😅 If I can help.
<tgBot> <Jaume> the Canonical version isn't better. I have installed yet and have the same problems that people say in that document.
<tgBot> <Jaume> what's it happen with the keyboard? sometimes fall crazy, when scroll to correct or come back final to write.
<tgBot> <Jaume> but two very good apps, podbird and flas (radio net). Of course, there are some more that they are good or very good.
<tgBot> DeadSquirreI01 was added by: DeadSquirreI01
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @DeadSquirreI01, Welcome Marco!
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> Hey :D
<tgBot> <DeadSquirreI01> Anything about halium rootfs?
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> I don't need push-notifications.. Today i manually pushed the "search for upgrades" button for about 40 times! 😄
<tgBot> <Sconio> https://github.com/toxygen-project/toxygen/releases
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that's a Python tox client.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any context?
#ubports 2019-08-26
<ubptgbot> wotycyka was added by: wotycyka
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Hm, afte the hotfixupdate ^^ TELEports doesn't start at all (E5, RC). Just me?
<ubptgbot> DEBRA PETERSEN was added by: DEBRA PETERSEN
<ubptgbot> <DEBRA PETERSEN> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/oItuXq34.png
<ubptgbot> <DEBRA PETERSEN> (Photo, 1280x703) https://irc.ubports.com/OM9hZ3NY.png
<ubptgbot> <DEBRA PETERSEN> dagdwpc fnqh
<ubptgbot> <DEBRA PETERSEN> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YSGacm?767
<ubptgbot> jacixyna was added by: jacixyna
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Danfro [Hm, afte the hotfixupdate ^^ TELEports doesn't start at all (E5, RC). Just me?], Some have mentioned that it worked fine after restarting the device.
<ubptgbot> VU3ZFD was added by: VU3ZFD
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [Hm, afte the hotfixupdate ^^ TELEports doesn't start at all (E5, RC). Just me?], Does it close again, or does it hang
<ubptgbot> william conway was added by: william conway
<ubptgbot> <william conway> (Photo, 480x640) https://irc.ubports.com/FXPhnkFA.png
<ubptgbot> <william conway> (Photo, 1280x706) https://irc.ubports.com/NrUyzl4m.png
<ubptgbot> <william conway> ofuwtqpptdvtkee
<ubptgbot> <william conway> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YSGacm?212
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Ok, seems it is only me, because I did have a testbuild installed. This in combination did cause the issue. Everyone else will be fine.
<ubptgbot> J0SH1X was added by: J0SH1X
<ubptgbot> Christopher Severino was added by: Christopher Severino
<ubptgbot> jolek78 was added by: jolek78
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Hi first time trying to flash to ubports.  How long does the installer take?  I'm on the "flashing images...flashing recovery and boot images" for the past five mins.  My phone looked like it was booting to ubports but instead I realized just went to normal phone mode....did I screw something up?
<ubptgbot> <Pete> NVM think it's working
<ubptgbot> Kyle Utecht was added by: Kyle Utecht
<ubptgbot> monored was added by: monored
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Can intención instala Ambos in be aquaris e5 ha?
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Can I install Ambox in Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Can I install Ambox in bq aquaris e5 hd ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, e5hd (vegetahd) is the only model of e5 supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lte model is not supported though
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Not  for UT For Ambox to run apk
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> UT is  instales in bq
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> UT is instaled  once bq
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no the E5 is not supported yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh sorry. see https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1676/development-testers-for-anbox for that
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> I install tris morning in Nexus5 and whatsap and work fine but i want install in bq aquaris e5 hd
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Kernel Ambox to bq e5 hd  No
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [oh sorry. see https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1676/development-testers-for-anbo …], no not currently check this thread
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Rocha> Ok thank's
<ubptgbot> JonRG was added by: JonRG
<ubptgbot> vyhogaere was added by: vyhogaere
<ubptgbot> rmonico was added by: rmonico
<ubptgbot> Paul Gilley was added by: Paul Gilley
<ubptgbot> <Paul Gilley> (Photo, 1188x792) https://irc.ubports.com/KZpFph8c.png
<ubptgbot> <Paul Gilley> (Photo, 1280x697) https://irc.ubports.com/xNs2lsbV.png
<ubptgbot> <Paul Gilley> midgfjojveh bz
<ubptgbot> <Paul Gilley> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YOcrS1?826
<ubptgbot> gon13 was added by: gon13
<ubptgbot> <gon13> Hi everyone, so cool to see people who likes ubuntu touch on the smartphone, i started to think there where noone....
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is '@' some type of special meaningful character to Qmake?
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @gon13 [Hi everyone, so cool to see people who likes ubuntu touch on the smartphone, i s …], Welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [Is '@' some type of special meaningful character to Qmake?], probably?
<ubptgbot> <Normalton> @gon13 [Hi everyone, so cool to see people who likes ubuntu touch on the smartphone, i s …], I concur. I bought a Nexus 5 a few weeks ago and got Ubuntu Touch working on it. I just found the podcast, Telegram, documentation, etc. This is amazing.
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @gon13 [Hi everyone, so cool to see people who likes ubuntu touch on the smartphone, i s …], Hey man nice to see you here, I love ut but sadly it was never available for any of phones edpet my nexus 4 and that was years ago when it was barely usable I would totally love to test it again on my 6p
<ubptgbot> VeryOriginalUsername was added by: VeryOriginalUsername
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> where can I find libertine apps now that the scopes (correct me if I'm wrong on that name) are gone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername [where can I find libertine apps now that the scopes (correct me if I'm wrong on …], in edge? apps in libertine will show up along with the rest of the normal apps
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> well, maybe I was just unfortunate about the apps choice, I installed libreoffice and xterm and none are there, could you give me some confirmed-working ones?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Drawer does not refresh automatically, unity8 needs to restart for now
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> so basically a system reboot is the most sane option I assume
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername [so basically a system reboot is the most sane option I assume], or just `restart unity8` in adb/ssh
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> they are there now, thanks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Libre Office and xterm do have difficulties working correctly in Libertine though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Libre Office and xterm do have difficulties working correctly in Libertine thoug …], most things do, considering the bugs with libertine/xmir at the moment
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @TotalSonic [Libre Office and xterm do have difficulties working correctly in Libertine thoug …], Yeah all I saw was something I could describe as a dead LCD lookalike
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, window height of X apps is causing some weirdness on edge
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [most things do, considering the bugs with libertine/xmir at the moment], heehee - well there are the usual difficulties versus the more severe ones.  There are indeed a number of desktop apps, which while buggy, still can give you additional functionality that the UT native or webapps do - it just takes a bit of sorting to fin
<ubptgbot> d which ones are going to crash the whole OS and which ones you can actually get some work done with once a bluetooth keyboard/trackpad is hooked up
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [most things do, considering the bugs with libertine/xmir at the moment], [Edit] heehee - well there are the usual difficulties versus the more severe ones.  There are indeed a number of desktop apps, which while buggy, still can give you additional functionality that the UT native or webapps do not already provide  - it just t
<ubptgbot> akes a bit of sorting to find which ones are going to crash the whole OS and which ones you can actually get some work done with once a bluetooth keyboard/trackpad is hooked up
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> these all work ok in Libertine and can do some things that UT native apps don't do yet
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/1frSFDwj.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> if gimp works so does LMMS
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [if gimp works so does LMMS], not necessarily - audio needs are a lot different than graphics, amd sometime more demanding.  But Audacity works ok in Libertine in my teats
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [if gimp works so does LMMS], [Edit] not necessarily - audio needs are a lot different than graphics, amd sometime more demanding.  But Audacity works ok in Libertine in my tests
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TotalSonic [not necessarily - audio needs are a lot different than graphics, amd sometime mo …], could you test?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [could you test?], it installs - gui is tiny on screen - it would only work being sent to an external display.  I was able to get audio output on a kick drum but it crashed as I was editing.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [if gimp works so does LMMS], [Edit] not necessarily - audio needs are a lot different than graphics, and sometime more demanding.  But Audacity works ok in Libertine in my tests
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/wa8EbTXO.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> if you want to create some basic drum machine patterns then DJ Turntable in the Open Store gives an option and a usable gui for that.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/tQ21X9Vz.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm was planning to use it with a yamaha psr-E333
#ubports 2019-08-27
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> it isn't stable enough for regular use as far as I can tell
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/lilr0qU4.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Audacity works but is buggy as well
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> but deffinite
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmhm
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [hmm was planning to use it with a yamaha psr-E333], how would you get midi in and out of your phone?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> usb otg
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [usb otg], have you tested that this works yet?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the kernel detects its presence
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that's all I know
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [the kernel detects its presence], so it sees the midi stream?  is there a command line app that you could use?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> no idea still exploring
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i only know it sees the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [usb otg], Or Bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I don't think this one has bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Y0BRcLsA.png
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wheeee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ok
<hallyn> so, the ubports-installer is telling me at the same time "waiting for device to enter recovery mode" and underneath, in much smaller font, "Flashing recovery and boot images" . Does that mean it's copying data, or in fact stil lwaiting on the recover mode?
<hallyn> my kingdom for a logfile
<hallyn> haha, took longer than i expected, but confirmed it was not copying anything yet.
<hallyn> all right ,any way to have swype on the keyboard, i wonder?
<hallyn> ruh roh - phone is hung
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> porting or flashing?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ohw wait 'installer'
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sounds like a job for the install room
<hallyn> third time was a charm, it did get installed (yay)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [all right ,any way to have swype on the keyboard, i wonder?], No. No swipe stuff for osk for now
<hallyn> that's too bad :(
<hallyn> my other q - what do you use for email on this thing?
<hallyn> evolution?  thunderbird? something else?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> dekko is the only one so far
<hallyn> ok thx will try it.  I saw a "dekko 2", but it only told me it ws the new dekko, not what it did :)
<hallyn> note that a search in the app tool for 'email' did not bring up dekko.  not sure if that's easy to make more discoverable...
<hallyn> huh, actually i'm not finding dekko at all.
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Ho, anyone else having problems with adb after upgrading to Disco?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Hi
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [my other q - what do you use for email on this thing?], Dekko 2 is the main (and currently best) option.  Otherwise there are webapps for things like Tutanota, Proton and Gmail.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [huh, actually i'm not finding dekko at all.], it's in the Open Store at https://open-store.io/app/dekko2.dekkoproject
<hallyn> ok, the description for dekko2 still said to not use it, to use dekko :)
<hallyn> dekko2 - i see (and see open bugs for) no way to refresh mail?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [ok, the description for dekko2 still said to not use it, to use dekko :)], that message is out of date
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [dekko2 - i see (and see open bugs for) no way to refresh mail?], hold on messages and swipe downwards
<hallyn> hm, not seeing that.
<hallyn> mind you no mails have downloaded at all.  dovecot does show login successful, the folder list is accurate, and i was able to send an email...   weird
<hallyn> anyway will try again tomorrow.  thanks
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [mind you no mails have downloaded at all.  dovecot does show login successful, t …], It's important to have the account settings for the incoming and outgoing servers set correctly - e.g. I was not able to have my outgoing mail send properly until I changed from default of "plain" to "login"  for the authetication.
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> A question for florian and the admins. I think that you are working principally in halium, because it's preferible to resolve these big question than resolve a lot of little bugs (zoom camera in opo, avi videos in n5, etc)
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> I agree
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> But when do you think that it will be a working halium environment?
<ubptgbot> <Xavi_R> I think that the big problem is halium. Then libertine, anbox and the little bugs. But do you think?
<ubptgbot> RAYMOND FORD was added by: RAYMOND FORD
<ubptgbot> <RAYMOND FORD> (Photo, 1280x829) https://irc.ubports.com/uJfcv1gR.png hxjfoxkyl tzqmmqlfq
<ubptgbot> <RAYMOND FORD> (Photo, 1280x829) https://irc.ubports.com/Tt97UWpK.png http://bit.ly/2YSqm9F?180
<ubptgbot> <Visionalmind> Heej did ubports still needed professionally illustrated yumi characters? I can schedule some illustrations soon.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Visionalmind [Heej did ubports still needed professionally illustrated yumi characters? I can …], Try to coordinate yxourself here: https://forums.ubports.com/category/45/marketing-incubator
<ubptgbot> <Visionalmind> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Hendrik> Hi together, short question: Has anyone ever tried to make FM radio available on the currently supported devices? FP2, Bq E4.5, Bq E5 and also the Sony Xperia X seem to have the necessary hardware. About the nexus phones I could not find a clear answer yet. I see that some people claim that the hardware is on board...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Hendrik [Hi together, short question: Has anyone ever tried to make FM radio available on …], It might need libhybris functions for that. And no, I dont think that was tried so far.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I havent heard of anyone trying it, based on wgat ive read its a kernel config as well as if the hardware is wired for it.  Easiest way to find out if the hardware works is try it on android, not sure about kernel config
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> [Edit] I havent heard of anyone trying it, based on what ive read its a kernel config as well as if the hardware is wired for it.  Easiest way to find out if the hardware works is try it on android, not sure about kernel config
<ubptgbot> <Hendrik> Okay, thanks. Sounds like an interesting project !
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I will be trying it on my galaxy note 4 as that has FM Radio, but its low priority for my ROM atm
<ubptgbot> Lajov was added by: Lajov
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Tygerpro [I will be trying it on my galaxy note 4 as that has FM Radio, but its low priori …], Did you know most Samsung phones have fmradio but Samsung disables it in kernel on most variant s
<ubptgbot> <Lajov> Hi all, pleased to discover "telegram", this group... and the "ubuntu touch/Ub port", the name for the moment... sorry for my english. Is here the good place to ask for a question of compatibility ? I have got an old android tablet (google nexus 10 16Gb) ? does it works ? on google it seem some people try it, but what about the current vers
<ubptgbot> ion ? nexus 10 isn't in the available devices list on ubports.com .
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Couldn't find a Halium port for it, you will have to port it yourself
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @J0SH1X [Did you know most Samsung phones have fmradio but Samsung disables it in kernel …], They do? I have had a lot of samsung devices, they all had working fm radio
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Tygerpro [They do? I have had a lot of samsung devices, they all had working fm radio], where are you located
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> ?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> U.S.A.
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> its enabled in us
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> and not in europe
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Lajov [Hi all, pleased to discover "telegram", this group... and the "ubuntu touch/Ub p …], Nexus 10 was a supported device at one time, however it is no longer supported, you can certainly re-port it if you'd like, but I wouldnt cause it will be a slug compared to other devices
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Hmm ... thats interesting, I know there was a petition in the US awhile back to have fm radio enabled on all devices, i wonder if that was just US and not global
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> How does that work? You can’t just ‘switch it back on’ if the hardware just isn’t there?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Besides radio stations have been moving to digital radio (DAB+ ?) for a while now. Re enabling a dying medium makes little sense
<ubptgbot> <Lajov> @Tygerpro [Nexus 10 was a supported device at one time, however it is no longer supported, …], thank you, so my nexus 10 will stay with is old android system ;) - enough powerful to read comics and to watch netflix.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> FM is done with the bluetooth chip, hardware enabled is basically if a wire is soldered to the pins for it.  Digital FM piggybacks off analog, i wish tv worked the same way
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Hendrik [Hi together, short question: Has anyone ever tried to make FM radio available on …], IIRC, someone tried it before....way back Canonical days..I think his name is Roman? … unfortunately it wasn't successful because I think FM radio is implemented differently on each device and might need help from the manufacturer
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if the mailing list is still available online, you can try to check it from there
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> OMG, I feel old, I've been in the UT community for 7 years! 😂
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Tygerpro [FM is done with the bluetooth chip, hardware enabled is basically if a wire is s …], Ok, learned something. But remote soldering isn’t a thing yet, so it would only help new devices. Which makes it a global decision to be made by manufacturers.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Which also means It will not affect UT for a long time
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Well all my devices (except my Rpi's) have a working fm radio, even my old feature phones that have bluetooth, I didnt know it wasnt global though, FM is still widely used in US with analog, digital takes over if its a strong enough signal
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> The only caveat ive come across in regards to FM is that most custom ROMs dont seem to have it enabled (at least the ones I tried)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> If lineage doesn’t have it, it wont help to get it into Halium/UT
<ubptgbot> <dikelito> The fairphone 3 is available for preorder. Is it going to be supported?
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Tygerpro [Hmm ... thats interesting, I know there was a petition in the US awhile back to …], on other brands (not sammy) its enabled here in europe
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> on my lg g7 i have fmradio on stock rom and lineageos
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> my sony z1 also has it
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> but my s6 for example doesnt
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> but s6 sprint does for sure
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Weird, i tried LOS and it couldnt detect a fm radio, but if it works in factory but not LOS it likely is just a kernel config
<ubptgbot> <Hendrik> @Tygerpro [Hmm ... thats interesting, I know there was a petition in the US awhile back to …], Do you mean this one? https://freeradioonmyphone.org/
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> That looks like it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dikelito [The fairphone 3 is available for preorder. Is it going to be supported?], i certainly hope so. Fairphone's philosophy meshes quite well with running an open source secure OS on it :-) it is a completely new device though, and porting to a device currently involves having a suitable version of lineage os for it. the android v
<ubptgbot> ersion on it, even if it is Fairphone's Open version, will likely be too new for now
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> If someone has the means to buy one, potentially brick it, and port it, then it will eventually be supported
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> please someone prove me wrong 🙏
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [OMG, I feel old, I've been in the UT community for 7 years! 😂], ohhhh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> fairphone should mainline their drivers :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> probably not up to them tho
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Fuseteam [fairphone should mainline their drivers :p], Well, first, they are not their drivers 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dikelito [The fairphone 3 is available for preorder. Is it going to be supported?], Nobody told us in time, so the answer is: We dont know
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But as its Adnroid 9, it needs to wait like all other Halium ports for the compatibility to be there
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Flohack would you mind checking out my kernel log , if i use ut as rootfs my kernel crashes
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> reference fs and plasma work tho
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J0SH1X [@Flohack would you mind checking out my kernel log , if i use ut as rootfs my ke …], Send pastebin plz
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> okay
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Flohack [Send pastebin plz], https://pastebin.com/kUSBBz2Q
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @J0SH1X [okay], Can we move to Halium group, this is not the right place ^^
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> okay
<ubptgbot> <Артём Деренговский> If someone needs to expand the system from 2GB to 6GB. Go to recovery mode UBports:  … simbion@simbion:~/1$ adb devices … simbion@simbion:~/1$ adb pull /data/system.img … simbion@simbion:~/1$ dd if=/dev/null of=system.img bs=1M seek=6144 count=0 … simbion@simbion:~/1$ e2fsck -p system.img … simbion@simbion:~/1$ resize2fs system
<ubptgbot> .img … simbion@simbion:~/1$ adb push system.img /data … Reboot the device and rejoice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Артём Деренговский [If someone needs to expand the system from 2GB to 6GB. Go to recovery mode UBpor …], Nobody needs to do this, and it is not supported, and can be overwritten with updates
<ubptgbot> JEANETT RINGGOLD was added by: JEANETT RINGGOLD
<ubptgbot> <JEANETT RINGGOLD> (Photo, 1280x743) https://irc.ubports.com/xjqtvCsp.png au iesllt shqepgk wpyf
<ubptgbot> <JEANETT RINGGOLD> (Photo, 1280x743) https://irc.ubports.com/KGOIv6sX.png http://bit.ly/2YOSIBB?882
<ubptgbot> <jamesisaweeb> is ubuntu touch for the nexus 7 only for the 2013 version or will it work on the 2012 version as well?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 2013 only.
<ubptgbot> <jamesisaweeb> ah okay
<hallyn> On Dekko: So after about an hour, emails suddenly showed up (I hope it doesn't insist on reading *all* the headers for all emails in all my folders, because the lkml folder is unwieldy).  But now when I try to read most emails, it crashes.  Tried to run dekko from the terminal to see if I could see a crash dump, but I guess it's not a binary called dekko?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apps are started in a specific way by Upstart, you'll find their logs in `.cache/upstart/`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In your home folder
<hallyn> cool thanks
<hallyn> dekko *does* look really nice, if i can get it to not crash, it may be my favorite mobile mail app :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dikelito [The fairphone 3 is available for preorder. Is it going to be supported?], Well they made a Poll about which OS should be supported and UBports won the poll but It doesn't looks like it will be supported for now..............
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still a little early days and its authors always appreciate some help
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it takes beauty in stride, no doubt
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Well, first, they are not their drivers 😆], xD
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://forum.fairphone.com/t/poll-what-os-es-do-you-want-to-run-on-your-next-fairphone-fp3-or-later/44519
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> second place....
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> anyways..
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Ingo_FP_Angel  Do you know anything that might be important for UBports related to the FP3?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Flohack [Well, first, they are not their drivers 😆], [Edit] read the message below that xD
<hallyn> ohey - is there a url to a cheatsheet for things like "which snap provides the source for the on screen keyboard" (equiv of 'p=$(dpkg -S `which osk`); apt-cache show $p; pull-lp-source' etc?)
<hallyn> 'ubports for ubuntu developers' mayhaps
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> do you mean docs?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> docs.ubports.com perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [ohey - is there a url to a cheatsheet for things like "which snap provides the s …], we don't use snaps. rootfs is built from debs, with a few default apps being clicks.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [do you mean docs?], i don't think it lists what repos provide the source for various components though
<hallyn> sorry yeah i meant "which click package"
<hallyn> i'll snoop around those docs, thanks
<hallyn> (not i the next few hours unfort :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [sorry yeah i meant "which click package"], system components are debs; in case of osk, the deb is `ubuntu-keyboard` and the source repo is https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for pre-installed apps, they should all e under https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the ones that are clicks anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dialer/messaging/settings are on github, and openstore is https://gitlab.com/theopenstore/openstore-app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i don't think it lists what repos provide the source for various components thou …], ah true
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i don't think it lists what repos provide the source for various components thou …], [Edit] most of the links you just shared are iirc
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @malditobastardo [@Ingo_FP_Angel  Do you know anything that might be important for UBports related …], It comes with Android 9 (Pie). As far as I understood, halium can't cope with that yet. … The FP3 will have an unlockable bootloader. … Unfortunately I don't know yet, if they'll provide a Fairphone Open OS incl. Sources right from
<ubptgbot>  the start.
<hallyn> @dohbee - thanks!
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys,
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys, … My Nexus 5 disapeared from my work place.I need a new phone. Can you, please, confirm that this one is compatible? And, if so,how does it compare to N5? Thanks. … https://www.ebay.com/itm/254339532253?ul_noapp=true
<ubptgbot> L_51lv3str1 was added by: L_51lv3str1
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> [Edit] Hi guys, … My Nexus 5 disapeared from my work place.I need a new phone. Could you, please, confirm that this one is compatible? And, if so,how does it compare to N5? Thanks. … https://www.ebay.com/itm/254339532253?ul_noapp=true
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @giovanniiannotti [Hi guys, … My Nexus 5 disapeared from my work place.I need a new phone. Could you, …], One difference you'll notice: the OPO is quite a bit bigger.  I didn't like the fit in my hand as much as the N5.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @imraniqbal [One difference you'll notice: the OPO is quite a bit bigger.  I didn't like the …], Thanks, myii. But do you confirm it the  compatible OPO? In ubports website, it says "bacon", not sure what it means.
<ubptgbot> Rosjose was added by: Rosjose
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @giovanniiannotti [Thanks, myii. But do you confirm it the  compatible OPO? In ubports website, it …], Bacon is just the nickname for the opo, every OnePlus one should work perfectly with Ubuntu touch. … Idk how it compares to the 5, but if you want a device that preforms better, then we have newer phones being ported, and new r
<ubptgbot> eleases of phones like the pinephone.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @PhoenixLandPirate [Bacon is just the nickname for the opo, every OnePlus one should work perfectly …], Thanks, Phoenix. Are these new phones immediatly available?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Unfortunately not yet, I'm not sure when they'll be available. … The op3 port is coming along very well tho, and the pinephone is getting a good amount of attention, they should all be available before Christmas, but we'll have to see. … However, if you need something now, the opo is a great option.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @PhoenixLandPirate [Unfortunately not yet, I'm not sure when they'll be available. … The op3 port is …], Excellent! Thank you very much.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You're very welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @giovanniiannotti [Excellent! Thank you very much.], Yes OPO works really well though there is no working zoom on the camera. Other than that I prefer it to the 5.
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @Lakotaubp [Yes OPO works really well though there is no working zoom on the camera. Other t …], Thank you, Nigel, for your feedback. I don't think zooming is something I would care about. If it is reliable, it is good enough.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @giovanniiannotti [Thank you, Nigel, for your feedback. I don't think zooming is something I would …], Go for it
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @malditobastardo [Go for it], 👍🏻
<hallyn> hm, call came in, screen froze, could not answre.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @giovanniiannotti [Thanks, myii. But do you confirm it the  compatible OPO? In ubports website, it …], the OnePlus One works excellently with UT - it was my daily driver for many months  (I am on a Meizu Pro 5 now).  It's advantages over the Nexus 5 are faster cpu, more RAM, more storage (if you get the 64gb version), larger display, b
<ubptgbot> etter battery life, better video playback, and ability to send to an external display via wifi.  It's disadvantages are that the flash and zoom are currently not working for the camera.
<ubptgbot> <guyluz> First result in google for the search "android alternative". What a bad image of ubuntu touch https://itsfoss.com/open-source-alternatives-android/
<ubptgbot> <guyluz> (Photo, 799x450) https://irc.ubports.com/eclH6jq9.png
<ubptgbot> <guyluz> Do we need to say something? The article was published on August 19, 2019
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @guyluz [Do we need to say something? The article was published on August 19, 2019], They really need to change the screenshot!!!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta send them the better ones then
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> If there is no desired order of OS in that article, he could place UT at the first position, couldn't he? 😉
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what the heck is that image even from?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [They really need to change the screenshot!!!], that's not a screenshot for sure. it looks like some crappy feature phone theme
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and a mock-up for one at that
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> True, or does any phone with UT have got those green and red buttons at the bottom?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Danfro [True, or does any phone with UT have got those green and red buttons at the bott …], no, no UT phones have soft buttons like feature phones
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yep, that was my knowledge too.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> with that size looks like a ubports-pod 😆 It could play music?
<ubptgbot> Melk_Lima was added by: Melk_Lima
<ubptgbot> <guyluz> @Danfro [If there is no desired order of OS in that article, he could place UT at the fir …], 😂 good suggestion
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the author should be really questioned about that image, should always make sure images represent correct data, not just the words
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eh, just help a bro out by giving them some better imagery
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox [Eh, just help a bro out by giving them some better imagery], On it, commented and suggested artwork upgrade
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Great to see pure maps in the store. Nice nav appeared!!!
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> [Edit] Great to see pure maps in the store. Nice nav app!!
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dynasty17 [Great to see pure maps in the store. Nice nav app!!], But it your GPS working yet...?!
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> It is working now on Fairphone2. I reinstalled android on nexus 5 so I will wait to check. I will stick with fairphone for now!!!
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> OTA10 fixed it. I imagine aGPS in next update will make it really efficient.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> OTA11 will not bring more advanced agps to the image, btw
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> hmm, someone should update the screenshots I think
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it shoul dporbably not say "Final Release"
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @dohbee [well, it shoul dporbably not say "Final Release"], I second this :p
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] well, it should porbably not say "Final Release"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] well, it should probably not say "Final Release"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The people working on the project aren't supposed to edit the Wikipedia page, so we'd appreciate if you did so
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @dohbee [well, it should probably not say "Final Release"], hmm, what could be a good name?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Current Release?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, final release implies dead
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yeah
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Any good images I could use?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @dynasty17 [OTA10 fixed it. I imagine aGPS in next update will make it really efficient.], Fixed the N5 or the FP2?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm, how can I edit it so that it does not say Final Release?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> ```| latest_release_version = 16.04 OTA-9 … | latest_release_date    = {{Release date|2019|5|8|df=yes}}<ref>{{cite web|title=Ubuntu Touch OTA-9 Release|url=https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-release-225|website=UBports Blog|date=8 May 2019|accessdate=14 May 2019}}</ref>```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure. It might be something further in the table.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Can't find anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if there's a variable called `latest_release_version` then it should probably be `Latest Release` in the sidebar
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hacker12455 [Any good images I could use?], maybe starting from https://ubports.com/devices/promoted-devices you could find some i guess
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> The weird thing is that the same variable on the Windows wiki page says Latest release
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm trying to find some originals for the files on the website and elsewhere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No dice
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wait, here it is!
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Can't seem to fix the release thing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/BMO8TfM5.png
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Yep, that looks good.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since it's from the website, it's all CC-BY-SA 4.0
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/
<ubptgbot> <Kazord> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], Rip scope on the screen shots
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well if you've got some new ones you'd like to share, they also work
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Can I upload it to Wikimedia Commons and use it normally in the English Wikipedia?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that's how that works, I've never used Wikipedia
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> What should I put in the Author and Source?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The author appears to be in the EXIF data for the image, "Jolien Holthuis"
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Source?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it want a URL?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> It can be a URL
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> It accepts any text
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I kinda just gave it to you, but we can assume it was posted at ubports.com at some point in the past or present
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> So put in ubports.com?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> alright
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> When was it made or published?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Btw, is that description good?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> (Photo, 924x691) https://irc.ubports.com/JLo6oLqn.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 24 Jan 2018
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All the same information for this image
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JQIu8Px0.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whichever you prefer for your edit
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hacker12455 [<reply to media>], Sure?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm, change the Apps scope text to something else?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Or keep it as is?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> "A [[Fairphone 2]] smartphone running Ubuntu Touch displaying the Apps scope"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> So keeping as it is
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Any replacements for this image?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/2c/Ubuntu-smartphone.png/220px-Ubuntu-smartphone.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would you take another Fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I have just the thing
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> The old images were both the Nexus so...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7eq2S4K3.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uses the 15.04 wallpaper, but oh well the design didn't change
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Keep the Welcome screen name?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> "Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview 13.04 on a Galaxy Nexus, showing the Welcome screen:
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's the lockscreen, I'd call the wizard the welcome screen
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> [Edit] "Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview 13.04 on a Galaxy Nexus, showing the Welcome screen"
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @dohbee [OTA11 will not bring more advanced agps to the image, btw], No problem. I was just going on comments in recent podcast.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Put the same date in? @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> What should I replace this image with?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Ubuntu_Touch_2015-02-06_Apps_screen.png/200px-Ubuntu_Touch_2015-02-06_Apps_screen.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Pure Maps awesomeness!  downloaded and donated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hacker12455 [https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Ubuntu_Touch_2015-02-0 …], Is that the main image?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yes
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> The one shown on the sidebar
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just took this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/52qko0eR.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> CC0 https://creativecommons.org/share-your-work/public-domain/cc0/
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm, can you take one with all of the installed apps shown?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, maybe I should put edge back on my Nexus 7 and use that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'll be a few minutes
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Alright
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should it be a screen of edge, or of stable?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it doesn't matter so much
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> I think stable
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Since that would show the experience that most users installing UT first time would have
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, that works. I'll take one with another device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, my FP2 is stock
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OO07KW07.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ideally it should probably have some special time of day shown
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But, uh, I don't know what time that is
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> hmm, what should I put as the source?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Telegram?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Me?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Well, the description says where did it come from
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> I can put you as the author and the source
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That sounds fine. I just gave it to you and stuff.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> What license?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> CC0
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> updated the images and the OTA version
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're awesome! Thank you
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> np
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> now that reminded me that I should reinstall UT and debug bugs on the Moto G5 port
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> I'll always help my favourite projects 😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You may find some things have been automagically solved since the last time you tried
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And we're making headway in the audio space
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Yeah I know
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Well last time I tried was yesterday so... :)
<hallyn> is there an ssh-import-id package?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox [Ideally it should probably have some special time of day shown], 16.04 probably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [is there an ssh-import-id package?], you could install it inside a libertine container i guess, from the ubuntu repo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I reviewed the commits that I squashed into this commit, now I need a review so I can merge it: https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/pull/87
<gitbot> ubports issue (Pull request) 87 in keyboard-component "Quality changes to French-Swiss keyboard" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Does anyone have aida64 installed on his phone?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> on my droid ye
<ubptgbot> tom was added by: tom
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The battery indicator on my fp2 16.04 devel keeps switching between charging and idle, turning the screen on every time, driving me nuts. Also the phone feels warm, and the battery indicator doesnt give the right percentage, as it is stuck at one percentage, and jumps up after a power cycle with battery-pull
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Tried different cables and fixating the phone and plug/port.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> can anyone else confirm that sode stage view is broken for Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb)?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> [Edit] can anyone else confirm that side stage view is broken for Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb)?
<ubptgbot> <FinlayDaG33k> @YougoChats [The battery indicator on my fp2 16.04 devel keeps switching between charging and …], Does this only happen with 16.04 devel? because that sounds like something *might* be broken on your phone as well...
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> @TotalSonic [can anyone else confirm that side stage view is broken for Nexus 7 2013 LTE (deb …], i could help you, but I dont know what side stage view is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Tap the app you're using with three fingers
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> thnx, will try
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/UU0GYlrO.png
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> (Photo, 1200x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/xOfecvGS.png
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> is it supposed to do that? notice the handles on the terminal
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @JonRG [is it supposed to do that? notice the handles on the terminal], side stage view is for when it is in regular tablet mode and not in windowed desktop mode.  But the 3 finger tap is supposed to engage these handles in windowed mode
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> it doesn't do anything in normal mode
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> thanks! same problem here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It will only work if the tablet is in landscape
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> yup - should have mentioned that too
#ubports 2019-08-28
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> oh
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> it detects it as one touch (single finger)
<hallyn> oh noes - android apps are not supported on my little nexus 4?
<hallyn> oh well libertine is more interesting anyway
<hallyn> hm, https://maliit.github.io/   "based on the *abandoned* ubuntu keyboard".  wonder if there are plans to move ubports to maliit2?
<hallyn> course no updates to it in 2years
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i dunno if two isn't maintained what benefits would that have?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm some features perhaps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [hm, https://maliit.github.io/   "based on the *abandoned* ubuntu keyboard".  won …], Eh? Maliit is the gnome osk too. So not sure where the confusion us here
<hallyn> Yeah I'm just looking for a cheap way to get swype, but not finding it.  Unless I can build okboard.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can closer with flick?
<hallyn> ooh, skeyer?
<hallyn> flick?  need to google that
<hallyn> .... i dunno, https://jollafr.org/skeyer-un-clavier-de-type-swipe-en-cours-de-developpement-pour-sailfish-osskeyer-un-clavier-de-type-swype-en-cours-de-developpement-pour-sailfish-os/   it's demo'd on ubuntu touch, but that's all i can find
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @TotalSonic [the OnePlus One works excellently with UT - it was my daily driver for many mont …], Thanks, Steven. I bought it. Hope to try it soon.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @FinlayDaG33k [Does this only happen with 16.04 devel? because that sounds like something *migh …], I now it sounds like a worn out port, but the cable sits snugly and secure, and tbe indicator flickered even when the phone and cable were perfectly still.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/ydmY9pP0.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> The graph is quite odd as well. From that first lowest point i started charging, and it jumped and got stuck on 38%, then the next jump is where i shut down, pulled tbe battery and rebooted. It jumped to 58% but wouldnt charge properly. It seems to drop back down to that 38% point, then decides to charge for a bit, then decides to do t
<ubptgbot> hat weird parabolic shape and then jumps to 100% but instead of staying there, it is a bit of a jagged line.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @YougoChats [The graph is quite odd as well. From that first lowest point i started charging, …], Perhaps the battery needs recalibration?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> This looks like an interesting tablet for potential UT support.  Are there any particular barriers towards getting UT going on a Raspberry Pi platform - or would something like this be something that UT could be viably ported onto? … https://liliputing.com/2019/08/cutiepi-is-an-open-source-raspberry-pi-based-tablet-coming-in-late-2019.
<ubptgbot> html
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @TotalSonic [This looks like an interesting tablet for potential UT support.  Are there any p …], There is a room for Raspberry Pi, which concerns porting to that platform.  I'm not keeping an eye on it but success there would bode well for this tablet (and similar).
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [I now it sounds like a worn out port, but the cable sits snugly and secure, and …], Can be still a hardware issue. You might want to try to reseat the usb port module and clean the contacts etc
<ubptgbot> <demone011> Fairphone 3 is coming! Will there be support for Ubuntu touch? :))))
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Flohack [Can be still a hardware issue. You might want to try to reseat the usb port modu …], I've sometimes had to use a pin or needle to remove pocket lint from the usb port.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @demone011 [Fairphone 3 is coming! Will there be support for Ubuntu touch? :))))], We were surprised by them, so current state is: We dont know. Also its Android 9, for which we have no support yet in general
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @demone011 [Fairphone 3 is coming! Will there be support for Ubuntu touch? :))))], https://www.fairphone.com/en/2019/08/27/launching-fairphone-3/   … Very coming :) … (but i'm surprised like Florian)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @John (Marlin) [I've sometimes had to use a pin or needle to remove pocket lint from the usb por …], port looks clean to me, but i'll take my phone apart and clean it where i can. never hurts to do that :-)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @John (Marlin) [I've sometimes had to use a pin or needle to remove pocket lint from the usb por …], [Edit] port looks clean to me, but i'll take my phone apart and clean whatever can can find in the port and elswhere. never hurts to do that :-)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @John (Marlin) [I've sometimes had to use a pin or needle to remove pocket lint from the usb por …], [Edit] port looks clean to me, but i'll take my phone apart and clean whatever i can find in the port and elswhere. never hurts to do that :-)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does anyone know which was the most recent Dekko 2 build for 15.04? And do you happen to have a click for it? I don't recall seeing onr last time I searched Telegram.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack [We were surprised by them, so current state is: We dont know. Also its Android 9 …], I'm close getting Mir to render on 9, but may need help for properly integrating mir-android-platform changes later
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Flohack [We were surprised by them, so current state is: We dont know. Also its Android 9 …], [Edit] I'm close to getting Mir to render on 9, but may need help for properly integrating mir-android-platform changes later
<ubptgbot> Vincent was added by: Vincent
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> Hi i have a question concerning an Aquaris M10 FHD. I bricked it while accidentally interrupting the flashing of the tablet. (I thought the installation of u Ubuntu did not happen. Very slow I guess?) … Has anyone had this before and what can I do? :’(
<ubptgbot> <gerboland> @Vincent [Hi i have a question concerning an Aquaris M10 FHD. I bricked it while accidenta …], Does it show any sign of life? If you power on the device while holding Power+VolUp, do you get a boot menu?
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> No nothing, no sign of life
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> (Thanks for replying)
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> (I’ve been looking at a bq aquaris m10 stock firmware (flash file) reinstallation package on firmwarefile.com. But I have no clue if it will work in my case. … It’s for windows so I am preparing my windows but problem installing android gadget CDC driver. It says there is no digital signature.)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you can use Linux version of SP FlashTool to do full flash
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hi Vincent, did you use SP flash tool to flash the old ubuntu image first? if you went straight from android to the latest UT using the ubports installer the install would fail indeed.  … you can probably use SP flash tool to flash either android or the old ubuntu image and start over.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> SP flash tool is a powerful tool though. so do be careful
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> and make sure the device is well charged
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> in theory it doesn't matter for flash tool as in that mode it will draw power from USB and it *should* be enough
<ubptgbot> Jacob Dunn was added by: Jacob Dunn
<ubptgbot> <Jacob Dunn> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/SCMZC2dP.png v mjpy g
<ubptgbot> <Jacob Dunn> (Photo, 800x491) https://irc.ubports.com/Dmgd53WO.png
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I don't get the point of those spambots, does anyone really believe it?
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @YougoChats [Hi Vincent, did you use SP flash tool to flash the old ubuntu image first? if yo …], Hi Hugo, yes i used The sp flash tool as instructed.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you can try that again
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @YougoChats [you can try that again], It didn’t pass the “DA” (download all ?) status. A red bar. And it took very long so I disconnected to start over.. now it is dead and when retrying nothing happens.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Also we should better move this conversation to our Welcome & install room https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> (Photo, 1000x750) https://irc.ubports.com/3472BpTr.png
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> This notification father one night of waiting
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> (Photo, 1000x750) https://irc.ubports.com/86T9BQ7h.png
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> is it possible to disconnect battery, then try again?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> or maybe long power press
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] is it possible to disconnect battery, reconnect, then try again?
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> (Can speak in Dutch, Hugo, by the way, it’s easier for me because I’m not really experienced. But I guess it’s not allowed here)
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @NotKit [is it possible to disconnect battery, reconnect, then try again?], No, it is built in. Should I open it? Would it really help? ;)
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @NotKit [or maybe long power press], No, won’t help
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> when you plug the device in, how is it detected in dmesg?
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @YougoChats [Also we should better move this conversation to our Welcome & install room https …], I’m sorry missed this message
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> should be something like "MediaTek preloaded"
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] should be something like "MediaTek preloader"
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> Don’t know
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> I’ll move the conversation
<ubptgbot> d4rM_Official was added by: d4rM_Official
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> finally got my hands on a nexus 5.. anything to keep in mind when installing ubp touch?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Taekky [finally got my hands on a nexus 5.. anything to keep in mind when installing ubp …], We got an installer update in progress you might want to test latest version. And fully charge your device :)
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> thanks! also happy to say I became a patron. 👍 awesome work.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [Yeah I'm just looking for a cheap way to get swype, but not finding it.  Unless …], since swype is patented, we're not likely to get it. there was some work in a branch of ubuntu-keyboard back in the day to start on something similar, but it's incomplete and never landed.
<hallyn> dohbee - i wonder how it's implemented in okboards then.  did they just do it ever so slightly different, or say "to hell with patents" ?
<hallyn> There was a guy in 2015 working on an implementation for maliik, but he dropped off pretty quickly.  wonder if i can incentivice him t oshare the patches he has
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [dohbee - i wonder how it's implemented in okboards then.  did they just do it ev …], no idea what they did. never heard of it until you just mentioned it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [There was a guy in 2015 working on an implementation for maliik, but he dropped …], yeah, ellio? that's the incomplete work on ubuntu-keyboard/maliit i mentioned
<hallyn> no this was called 'skeyer'.
 * hallyn needs to yell at kirkland
<hallyn> now, nuance announced no more supported versions didn't they?  I wonder if they'd be open to a grant.  Might be worth emailing them.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there are many swype-like keyboard nowadays right? I wonder how they don't violate the patent....or perhaps they're just rebranded and has official permission?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think glide-typing is from Google?
<hallyn> https://www.osnews.com/story/27822/sailfish-to-get-3rd-party-swipe-keyboard-despite-patents/   they do
<hallyn> IBM used to have the patent on swype, sold it to nuance :(  If they'd held onto it mayb eit would have been given away with some of their other liberated ones
<hallyn> anyway, screw it - sent them a 'contact us'.  doubt i'll hear back but can't hurt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think nuance bought Swype for other associated technology
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, when most people say "i want swype" they aren't actually talking about swype
<hallyn> they're not?
<MCMiic> I want messagease :-O
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so on this topic, i remember i contacted ... can't remember first name .. Sheldon maybe was last name.  He had started work on a 'swype-like' keyboard input.  I believe it has made some progress already and just needs someone to finish. Not sure if this information is helpful.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [they're not?], most people just mean "glide" typing in general, as pretty much every android phone has a keyboard by default which does it. Swype itself was last released in 2014 in play store, and was a paid app iirc, and taken down last year.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere [so on this topic, i remember i contacted ... can't remember first name .. Sheldo …], yes, ellio was one of the main ubuntu-keyboard developers before canonical dropped unity and phones and laid off most everyone working on it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yeah - him! I think he made Podbird, too (yay Mike)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I searched and I think this is the package for the project he started for this keyboard stuff: … https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/skeyer-prototype
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> This is actually quite important.  My mom is unable to switch (80+ years old) because with arthritis she needs this kind of keyboard input :(
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] This is actually quite important.  My mom is unable to switch (80+ years old) from Android because with arthritis she needs this kind of keyboard input :(
<hallyn> dohbee: i'll have to look at the other glide kbds, but basically anything that is like swype, gliding over the letters of the word, should fall under kirkland's patent (unfortunately).  when i say 'swype' i mean that, not the product.  pretty sure that was his original name, but maybe i'm wrong about that
<hallyn> but anyway on this tiny screen hunt and peck is going to give me a headache :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're welcome to finish off ellio's work :)
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @YougoChats [port looks clean to me, but i'll take my phone apart and clean whatever i can fi …], If you're going to take it that far apart, you can clean the contacts on the ribbon cable as well. Some have said that these legacy devices have had bad wear and tear on the usb ports though, so a new port may be needed in some cases.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Vincent [(I’ve been looking at a bq aquaris m10 stock firmware (flash file) reinstallatio …], You have to go into Windows settings to enable unsigned drivers. I think it's in the special recovery menu, not regular settings or control panel.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @John (Marlin) [If you're going to take it that far apart, you can clean the contacts on the rib …], It’s a Fairphone so I can take the bottom module out. I’m not going to risk breaking things by opening the modules
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @hallyn [dohbee: i'll have to look at the other glide kbds, but basically anything that i …], Swype is a trade name. Swipe is the generic English language term. I would think that since Google ASOP and Gboard use swipe technology, the patent doesn't cover look alike products.
<ubptgbot> <Vincent> @John (Marlin) [You have to go into Windows settings to enable unsigned drivers. I think it's in …], Thanks, I did that before.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John (Marlin) [Swype is a trade name. Swipe is the generic English language term. I would think …], pretty sure the patent covers it, but there are multiple conflicting  patents too. but anyway, we don't have it, and you can't install alternate keyboards on UT.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [you're welcome to finish off ellio's work :)], This is the best pathway.
<ubptgbot> <anime_ted> Hello everyone. Has anyone here had problems askingthe device to forget Bluetooth connections in OTA-10? N5.
<ubptgbot> tio_im was added by: tio_im
<ubptgbot> <Umang Vanani> is redmi note 6 pro supported by Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, only https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<hallyn> where's the code for ellio's work?
<ubptgbot> <Hendrik> @anime_ted [Hello everyone. Has anyone here had problems askingthe device to forget Bluetoot …], I tried on N4 and it works. But only when Bluetooth is active..
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @hallyn [where's the code for ellio's work?], Is this the same? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Anything useful here? … https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/maliit-keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [where's the code for ellio's work?], https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/skeyer-prototype/+merge/254008
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would need to be converted to git and rebased on https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component to start
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> does anyone know how to change the hour format? i can't find the option for 24hour format
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JonRG [does anyone know how to change the hour format? i can't find the option for 24ho …], you can only set it by changing language to a locale with 24-hour time by default, for now. see https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/863
<gitbot> ubports issue 863 in ubuntu-touch "Date & Time Format settings independent from display language" [Enhancement, Help Wanted, Open]
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> hmm, I remember there was something with changing the indicator settings too I think
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Not sure though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't work for some reason, and would only affect the indicator anyway, so lock screen and clock would still not be 24 hr
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> hmm okay, thnx
<hallyn> dohbee - thanks , i've also been pointed at some history, looks like i dn't need to worry about the patent (which is owned by lenovo and hasn't been enforced)
<hallyn> i'll look at finishing it
<hallyn> but only if i can get some scripts to improve the network on this thing.  i need it to auto-rejoin the 3G network when wifi goes down
<hallyn> don't see a gui way, so maybe i just do a while ping loop and nmcli up the broadband
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should switch automatically, but there may be some bugs with networkmanager/ofono interaction there still
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [don't see a gui way, so maybe i just do a while ping loop and nmcli up the broad …], if you switch airplane mode on, wait a couple seconds, and switch it back off, it should "force" a sort of reset, since it kills the radio
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> hi
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think a crucial concern with glide/swipe typing on UT is that it would conflict with the down swipe gesture of the OSK
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> When the new dash going to land in dev chanel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mpnegro [When the new dash going to land in dev chanel?], when the critical regressions are solved, and we've agreed to ship it in the next OTA
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> ok
<ubptgbot> <mpnegro> thks
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Javacookies [I think a crucial concern with glide/swipe typing on UT is that it would conflic …], I have the same gestures on my Android keyboard and they don't conflict.
<hallyn> is there a better terminal?  bc scrolling etc on this one is driving me mad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, but you're welcome to report bugs and submit PRs :)
<hallyn> yeah i need to work on a list
<hallyn> but i just need to get far enough that i can rely on this thing so i can get $dayjob done :)
<hallyn> i think my 3g problem is with the sim , it just won't connect at all right now,
<hallyn> 'nmcli con' shows 3 GSM connections...  that doesn't seem right
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> curious:  has anyone tested whether Launcher Modular works correctly to replace the App Drawer in Edge?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [when the critical regressions are solved, and we've agreed to ship it in the nex …], wow - really going to happen in OTA-11?  We're really that close?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [when the critical regressions are solved, and we've agreed to ship it in the nex …], [Edit] wow - really going to happen in OTA-11?  We're really that close?  Is that for the dev channel only - or for the stable release?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [curious:  has anyone tested whether Launcher Modular works correctly to replace …], of course it doesn't, because one cannot replace the app drawer. that it 'replaces' the dash for scopes is an extremely ugly hack
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [wow - really going to happen in OTA-11?  We're really that close?  Is that for t …], no, unity8 update won't be in ota 11
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [of course it doesn't, because one cannot replace the app drawer. that it 'replac …], ok - thanks.  Was curious.  I really like many aspects of the Launcher Modular, although I am not using it as default because it is currently missing support for apps in Libertine, as well as displays "favorites" in a way I that is clumsy to m
<ubptgbot> e.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [no, unity8 update won't be in ota 11], ok, thanks - so App Drawer as default is just coming to devel in OTA-11?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> favorites is what you pin to the launcher. the top apps in the scope were never "favorites"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [ok, thanks - so App Drawer as default is just coming to devel in OTA-11?], no, it will land in devel when ota 12 opens, if it is ready to land then
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [favorites is what you pin to the launcher. the top apps in the scope were never …], "Favorites"very much exist in two ways for me in daily use on UT.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [no, it will land in devel when ota 12 opens, if it is ready to land then], ok - got it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's such a huge change, it needs to land at the beginning of an OTA cycle, not near the end
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so that it can get sufficient testing from people on devel/rc
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> makes sense
<hallyn> oh, i'd noticed that .  favs being separate fro mwhat's pinned to launcher.
<hallyn> intersting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [oh, i'd noticed that .  favs being separate fro mwhat's pinned to launcher.], if you mean the 6-8 apps "pinned" at the top of the apps scope, they are not favorites
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (you can change the gsettings key, so that they are your favorites but the implementation of that is not to be favored apps)
<hallyn> btw, i noticed there are some experimental launchers out there.  The current default is *not* slated to be replaced, right?  There's no concrete plans?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [btw, i noticed there are some experimental launchers out there.  The current def …], the dash is being replaced. none of the alternatives replace the launcher (sidebar).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> IRC can't see formatting btw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [IRC can't see formatting btw], i know. it strips the markdown. but it's useful for people in TG to see it :)
<hallyn> dash is being replaced by that thing in the appstore that says it may be the new dash?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dash is being replaced by app drawer, which is internal to unity8. it is usable on the edge channel currently. hopefully will be in devel once ota12 development opens up (ie, ota11 is released)
<hallyn> cool.  well i'm on stable right now :)  interested to see waht it looks like
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [cool.  well i'm on stable right now :)  interested to see waht it looks like], https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2682/new-launcher-edge-channel
<hallyn> i should join the forums
<hallyn> looks nice
<ubptgbot> Wendy Shields was added by: Wendy Shields
<ubptgbot> <Wendy Shields> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/rXkjhbc2.png
<ubptgbot> sekomakae was added by: sekomakae
<ubptgbot> 🛸 was added by: 🛸
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @wayneoutthere [I searched and I think this is the package for the project he started for this k …], funny, that code has the entire book of The Picture of Dorian Grey in it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/skeyer-prototype/view/head:/plugins/en/src/the_picture_of_dorian_gray.txt
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> Ughh, I cannot seem to get Dekko2 to work on my OPO, I chose to try to link my Outlook account, entered my log in details and I get to a screen that shows imap info, etc. I assumed it was all correct and tried to move forward, but it keeps going back to that screen. … Anywhere I can find how to set that up?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's a good question. we have a Dekko2 group, but is that the best place to do 'setup stuff'? I think maybe
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @wayneoutthere [that's a good question. we have a Dekko2 group, but is that the best place to do …], Can you send me the link?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Dekko is 'special' so.. yeah.  we all have high hopes for Mr Dekko...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> sure
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://t.me/DekkoApp
<ubptgbot> <Braillynn> @wayneoutthere [Dekko is 'special' so.. yeah.  we all have high hopes for Mr Dekko...], Thank you 👍🏻☺️
#ubports 2019-08-29
<cc> hello,my ubuntu phone systerm is Ubuntu 15.01(OTA-15),is it lastes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, you are still on canonical images. what device is it?
<cc> Meizu Pro5 Ubuntu Edition
<cc> how to get the lastes systerm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to get the installer at https://ubuntu-touch.io/get-ut and install again, to switch the phone over to ubports updates; there will be some things that no longer work though (some of your apps, and most importantly fingerprint auth if you used that)
<cc> i can't connect the openstore and any other app store
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/47/e3a2284a3ce8abe1184e2ab6d762e795908774.png
<cc> which one should i choose?
<cc> my computer is win 10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then the one for windows of course
<cc> but my phone is ubuntu systerm...
<cc> should i download it on my computer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but the installer you run on your pc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the phone has to be flashed again to be switched to ubports builds
<cc> thanks a lot! may i ask if i found other question ?i am new at this,not good at about computer...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. though if you can use telegram, it would be better to use that and join https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<hallyn> heh, about that.  so i installed teleports, i can receive and then reply to telegram messages, but can't seem to join anything new.  Is that just not yet implemented in teleports, or am i missing something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [heh, about that.  so i installed teleports, i can receive and then reply to tele …], i think the t.me links aren't handled properly yet; so you might need to join with telegram-desktop, webapp, etc… for some groups; but i think groups with names can be joined by referencing like @WelcomePlus in teleports
<cc> telegram cant bu used on china
<cc> blocked
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hallyn [is there a better terminal?  bc scrolling etc on this one is driving me mad], scrolling is with two finger unless in nano etc iirc
<hallyn> orly.  ok lemme try that in a bit.  i also sometimes can't seemto bring a keyboard up.  tapping on the keyboard icon does nothing.  is there another gesture i can use for that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [orly.  ok lemme try that in a bit.  i also sometimes can't seemto bring a keyboa …], no, th ekeyboard should come up in that case. perhaps you are hitting some sort of bug :-/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hallyn: this might be usefull for you https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-1-113
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/91/3dfef261ac1c59f81fd502b6210bd965848e5d.png
<cc> my phone cant connect to my computer
<cc> should i download this  ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can see the files on your phone when connecting it?
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/db/252a2ad78d0df0282fae8d23434f030194c5e5.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you also need to install the adb/fastboot drivers
<cc> adb drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you need both
<cc> okey,i'll try
<cc> i've run it
<cc> it seems noting help
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/a2/4146a16e536761a8bee0eefdb8bb592599fffc.png
<cc> still cant connect
<hallyn> uh, ok...  thanks i guess
<cc> should i download android studio ?
<cc> but my phone systerm is ubuntu..
<hallyn> cc: when you were getting https://img.vim-cn.com/91/3dfef261ac1c59f81fd502b6210bd965848e5d.png ,
<hallyn> had you rebooted your phone, ie. with holding down vol-down and power, or hwatever boots into fastboot on your phone?
<hallyn> If so - I also had this problem on two phones (sony experia x and nexus 4) when i was using a bad usb cable which worked fine for charging
<cc> hallyn: i just rebooted my phone, ie. with holding down vol-down and power
<cc> and my phone has some words
<cc> Fstboot mode(unlocked,unrooted)
<cc> what's that mean
<cc> the UBports Installer still cant connected
<hallyn> ah, well, that is good,
<hallyn> sorry, back in a few,
<hallyn> cc: meanwhile, have you looked at https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo# ?  if you look at the "manual installation instructions" link on that page, some of that I think applies to you even when using the installer,
<hallyn> in particular, mkae sure the phone is in developer mode
<cc> of course,i've opend developer mode
<hallyn> ok :)  well in that case i would suggest trying a differnt usb cable...  the installer should be doing everything else for you.  you can try 'fastboot oem unlock' by hand...
<cc> Note: Meizu Pro 5 devices that are sold with Android have a locked bootloader, so installing UBports' version of Ubuntu Touch is only possible on devices that come with Ubuntu in the first place.
<cc> what's that mean?
<cc> i found it
<hallyn> found the problem?
<cc> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo
<cc> i found the note on this website
<cc> does it cause the problem?\
<cc> the UBports still cant connect on my phone
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/5a/d0e251f4a10ac0a797d413e6be07a6a23fdb49.png
<cc> when i make my phone connect on my computer by usb,i can see this
<hallyn> cc: no,
<cc> but  https://img.vim-cn.com/3a/16a5b4c8079c67d9cd74f35056ec7cfa3c22f1.png
<cc> it's still cant
<hallyn> cc: your phone had ubuntu to begin with right?
<hallyn> so you have unlocked bootloader
<cc> yes
<cc> my phone is ubuntu systerm
<hallyn> right.  so when you get it to boot to the 'fastboot mode', maybe unplug it, plug it back in, use the volume up to make the box say "recovery", and click power buttton?
<cc> no
<cc> when i make the phone "fastboot mode"
<cc> it has nothing
<cc> only one words
<cc> Fstboot mode(unlocked,unrooted)
<cc> and i cant use volume up or down to choose anything
<cc> it has nothing to choose,only this words
<cc> it's like this  https://img.vim-cn.com/27/014943712a1822384485c709475b61e08fca40.png
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> cc: and did you try 'fastboot oem unlock' with the phone in that state?
<cc> er,,, i dont understand what is that....
<cc> fastboot oem unlock?
<cc> what is oem unlock?
<cc> where can see it?
<hallyn> it was mentioned in the page I referred to earlier.  another citation at https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1252/problems-flashing-ubports-on-meizu-pro-5-android-international-edition
<hallyn> (page I referenced earlier being https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo , and boy do i hate that style of web programming)
<hallyn> https://www.stechguide.com/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-windows/
<ubptgbot> Michel182 was added by: Michel182
<cc> er,let me have a try
<cc> first i shoud run the command,but erro.
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/b9/16db0e2953f9b2d2dbf4d8d3c450363debe981.png
<hallyn> cc: no, the fastboot command is executed on your windows computer
<cc> ....
<cc> i use win10
<hallyn> yes
<hallyn> I don't - but the instructions lead me to believe you can run the fastboot command from the msdos prompt in win10
<cc> https://www.stechguide.com/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-windows/
<cc> this i just already done
<cc> finish it
<cc> but still cant connect to UBports
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/2c/150d9e66b475a6d3acb94dd6dd8c882ba87287.png
<hallyn> cc: but when you ran 'fastboot oem unlock' on your computer, did it say it worked?
<hallyn> if so, maybe next try the next two commands on that list
<cc> sudo cant be used on windows
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/23/cd18df2fc029a8d8d0b2c4d19d31816a8614c1.png
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/74/c7a94365b09582f7f3d2ab8d136ea7f74f80f6.png
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @cc [Note: Meizu Pro 5 devices that are sold with Android have a locked bootloader, s …], follow the instructions here to install UT on a Meizu Pro 5 that has Android (usually installed as Meizu's "Flyme OS" variant) on it.   I have a 4gb/64gb not-originally-Ubuntu version that is working great with the most recent UBports OTA10 on it
<ubptgbot> -  … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function
<cc> i'm not flyme os to ubuntu,i'm ubuntu-ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @cc [i'm not flyme os to ubuntu,i'm ubuntu-ubuntu.], You should be able to just use the UBports installer for that then
<cc> but UBports cant connect my phone
<hallyn> cc: you don't need sudo
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> hmmm - have you tried using different cables?
<hallyn> right, i suspect the usb cable
<cc> yes
<hallyn> that was my problem
<hallyn> but in any case, if 'fastboot oem unlock' can talk to your phone then we know that's not it
<cc> i change the usb cable,still
<cc> fastboot oem unlock in where?
<hallyn> well that *could* mean you have two bad cables but that seems less likely :)
<cc> - -
<hallyn> on the windows system
<cc> not really like
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Do you have options for what computer to hook up to it?  Sometimes I have had easier results with the UBports installer on my Ubuntu laptop than I have had on my Windows desktops
<cc> because i can see the picture on my computer from my phone
<hallyn> oh, yeah
<hallyn> then that cable should be fine.  drat.
<cc> maybe i change another computer?
<hallyn> or even boot yours from an ubuntu livecd
<cc> make me crazy
<cc> why it's so hard fo me... i just want to release the new systerm....
<cc> Ubuntu 15.04 OAT-15 is toooo old
<cc> i think
<hallyn> agree
<cc> even i cant open the app shop
<hallyn> it's being a pain, but it should be worth it
<ubptgbot> <Jorge> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/08/microsoft-is-bringing-exfat-to-the-linux-kernel
<hallyn> might post in the forum and see if anyone there has a meizu 5 and can give ideas
<hallyn> great!  i don't need ext4 or xfs any more
<cc> i'm not sure something is wrong
<hallyn> what do you mean?
<cc> er,.. i'm not sure what i do is correct
<cc> eg:"Install ADB and Fastboot on Windows: "
<cc> i have done that,and all is ok,no erro
<cc> and i find this
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/13/55a9410a474315cd806d01c9de806cf887c928.png
<cc> it means the adb is correct
<cc> but why still cant connect ubport?
<cc> it's so strange
<hallyn> well, you might just try the full manual instructions
<cc> like this?"https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2755/meizu-pro-5-flyme-os-to-ubuntu-touch-modem-update-fingerprint-function"
<hallyn> oh, no,
<hallyn> like https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/turbo   , in the pop-up window when you click on "Alternatively, you can follow the manual installation instructions."
<cc> hallyn: let me have a try,my english is so so so poor,i use google translate to make these words to chinese
<cc> and then to do
<cc> :<
<cc> i think the bigest problem is the langue
<hallyn> cc: :( good luck.
<cc> i should download  wget  and  sha256sum
<cc> right?
<cc> and where should i put these command?
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/4e/c892d429b45ffe50a44b5b76e19160e4ce960a.png
<hallyn> well, you could just download the files with your browser instead of wget,
<hallyn> you're supposed to be able to run an ubuntu bash shell in windows...  maybe that would be easiest here
<cc> "Create a new temporary folder for the installation and navigate your console there." is it mean i should creat a new folder on my phone?
<hallyn> that surely would provide you the basics.  i'm sure there are windows ways of doing these steps, but...
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> that's on your computer (i think
<cc> "Run these commands to download all the Ubuntu Touch installation files and check their integrity." where can i run these command?
<cc> computer or phone?
<hallyn> computer
<hallyn> you'll download them to the computer then copy them onto the phone
<cc> "them" means wget and sha256sum ?
<ubptgbot> rcmainak was added by: rcmainak
<hallyn> no, them means the files like http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-turbo.img
<cc> oh,these things should be used wget.exe to download into my computer
<cc> correct?
<hallyn> that sounds good :)
<cc> wget can be run
<cc> sha256sum.exe can
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/0f/9abcc44f1b1aa62fb15e479708795814dad914.png
<cc> like this
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I'm sorry if this was asked here but... does anyone know of a way to get a fairphone in the US?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> the fairphone3 looks really awesome
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> should someone in the US plan to use ebay for this?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Christopher [should someone in the US plan to use ebay for this?], Couldn't even find one on eBay
<ubptgbot> <shibork> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/RtgO0M1Y.png
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> same result here
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I did find results for fairphone2...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> maybe a fairphone3 will appear in the coming weeks
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> I ordered a fairphone 3, maybe i will share my experiences
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> yes!
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it looks like winner already
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> i ordered a librem 5 a long time ago and they finally released an image of what it will most likely look like...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> https://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=2019&image=librem5_pcb_3_med
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> 15mm thick (more than half an inch thick)
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I ordered it such a long time ago...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @hallyn [heh, about that.  so i installed teleports, i can receive and then reply to tele …], Group creation and joining will come soon
<ubptgbot> Antesignanus was added by: Antesignanus
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Anyone successfully installed it on a 2013 Nexus 7 recently ? :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1s0VB1tO.png
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mzfTZppE.png
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Photo, 583x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DqYoW6dx.png
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Antesignanus [<reply to media>], Oh
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Wait
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Flash twrp
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> And delet partition + Wipe dalvik + cach + system +data +internal
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> And retry install UT installer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ;)
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> @Antesignanus [Anyone successfully installed it on a 2013 Nexus 7 recently ? :)], Ikke
<ubptgbot> <Ralph> But i use it really rarely
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] And delet partition reboot recovery and Wipe dalvik + cach + system +data +internal
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> I just found it in storage. Haven't used it for five years :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Figured out why not :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Photo, 583x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/imRx00rr.png
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Seems to have worked :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Installed TWRP , tried format but it kept saying couldn't mount
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Antesignanus [<reply to media>], Congrats! Which version of installer did you use, we need testers for the release candidate
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> But as soon as I tried flash ubports again its going :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> 0.2.5 beta
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Photo, 583x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/COvjFAjm.png
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> :)
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Read to quickl @flo
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> @Flohack , i just took the default, but i can reflash
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Antesignanus [@Flohack , i just took the default, but i can reflash], Can you retry with https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.2.6-beta
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just same settings, also you dont need to wipe data
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> Want me test from Windows 10 Enterprise or Ubuntu 19.04
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Both, if you can though windows will be harder
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I tried yesterday and again was missing the right USB drivers for device "Android" => thats not a failure of the installer, among the universal ADB package you need device-specific stuff sometimes
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Often the google driver will work but won't automatically be used
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> It's really inconsistent
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> @Flohack . Was it 16.04/rc u wanted me flash ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Antesignanus [@Flohack . Was it 16.04/rc u wanted me flash ?], As you like, can be the final channel you desire
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> ill flash rc as u mentioned rc further up. Just wasnt sute if you meant the app or the image
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> ill do edge
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> as i like living on it
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ATOM6wkJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> flash stopped. Could not find latest version: device flo chanel: ubports-touch/16.04/edge
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> ill try another
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> submitted it github
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> rc flashed fine
<ubptgbot> <Antesignanus> booting now
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> Changed my username  to match what I use other places
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> if i could be as bold as to make a request here: when you unlock and enter pincode, it would be nice if i could do it in portraitmode, not only landcape.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Bekkenes [flash stopped. Could not find latest version: device flo chanel: ubports-touch/1 …], The Ahh edge might not be built for all device slol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thanks so can you give me input for the test matrix at the above beta link?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> talking about landscape to unlock the sim. There are any plans to support rotation for logging screen?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack [The Ahh edge might not be built for all device slol], It'd should work (http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/edge/flo/)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux [It'd should work (http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/edge/flo/)], Hmm then we got an issue maybe
<ubptgbot> <Bekkenes> I can try again :)
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Hey does Ubuntu Touch have GPU acceleration for things like the scopes page and switcher? I'm not sure if my port doesn't have fully working GPU support or if UT just runs slowly on a 1440p screen even on an SD820, most animations especially in the switcher seem to stutter a bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cc [sha256sum.exe can], You may need to run windows installer as admin.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> I would need to urgently forward a mail attachment from my Outlook account. Morph is not opening outlook.com,  forwarding a mail apparently makes Dekko2 crash and a new email with the required attachment gets stuck in the outbox. All known? Or should I clean up and/or re-install something?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dad_and_alive [I would need to urgently forward a mail attachment from my Outlook account. Morp …], I get taken to a sign in screen when I go to outlook.com - does it not work past that?  Have you tried setting Morph to "desktop mode" in the settings before trying to access the site?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dad_and_alive [I would need to urgently forward a mail attachment from my Outlook account. Morp …], what are your outgoing account settings in Dekko2? Make sure that authentication is set to "login" and not "plain" for starters
<ubptgbot> csakalinuxjo was added by: csakalinuxjo
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/U7gPvsDO.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Working fine. I even changed the view to the unfriendly mobile beta
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You can also try by using one the outlook webapps available in the openstore
<ubptgbot> Uki Na was added by: Uki Na
<ubptgbot> <Uki Na> Hello! If a set an alarm on my Nexus 5 and plug-in the headphones, the alarm sound comes out (only) from the headphones, whereas I'd prefer the alarm come out from the phone speaker. Is that possible? This is a small annoyance; I'm overall very happy user of ubports.
<hallyn> @Flohack - great, thanks - just wanted to make sure i wasn't seeing how to use an implemented feature.  Looking great, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> anyone has vim on their terminal? i have installed both vim-common and vim-tiny packages using apt but when i type vim it says command not found
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> is there something that i am missing?
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> (I'm not familiar with apt btw)
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> [Edit] (I'm not very familiar with apt btw)
<ubptgbot> tarakbpatel was added by: tarakbpatel
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @JonRG [anyone has vim on their terminal? i have installed both vim-common and vim-tiny …], Yes, a few of us have got Vim running, fully souped-up.
<ubptgbot> <tarakbpatel> Can I install Ubuntu touch on older Android device like Samsung j2 sm-j200g
<hallyn> JonRG: I don't know...  I just run 'vi', but macros ('q') work, so clearly it's vim, not just vi
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> It's `vim.tiny` by default.
<hallyn> ok, dekko just isn't reliable for me.  going to need to go look at the forums for hints.  sometimes it fetches, sometimes fails
<ubptgbot> <tarakbpatel> @tarakbpatel [Can I install Ubuntu touch on older Android device like Samsung j2 sm-j200g], Please any help
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Bekkenes [<reply to media>], I find it annoying that at startup the screen is positioned this way, because the format of the Nexus 7 is closer to that of a phone
<ubptgbot> <tarakbpatel> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vs0VZwbB.png I want to test on this
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Bekkenes [<reply to media>], [Edit] I find it annoying that at startup the screen is positioned this way, because the format of the Nexus 7 looks more like that of a phone
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Bekkenes [Installed TWRP , tried format but it kept saying couldn't mount], 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tarakbpatel [Can I install Ubuntu touch on older Android device like Samsung j2 sm-j200g], no, only https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io devices. otherwise it needs to be ported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JonRG [(I'm not very familiar with apt btw)], installing things in rootfs with apt is not supported. if you installed in libertine container, you will need to shell into the container first, as per documentation `libertine-launch bash` for example if you only have one container
<ubptgbot> <tarakbpatel> @dohbee [no, only https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io devices. otherwise it needs to be porte …], How can I port it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tarakbpatel [How can I port it], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<hallyn> maybe i'll try using mutt in a libertine container instead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [maybe i'll try using mutt in a libertine container instead], you can for sure
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [maybe i'll try using mutt in a libertine container instead], Let me know how you get along.  I've been meaning to get around to this for ages.  Actually, the one thing stopping me is that I want `neomutt` and I can't get access to that package for 16.04 anymore.  It would have to be built.
<hallyn> can you install from a ppa into a libertine container?  that might be the easy way?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [can you install from a ppa into a libertine container?  that might be the easy w …], yes. anything built for xenial armhf arch can be installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, most anything (sudo and similar things will break stuff)
<hallyn> yeah, i see an 'add ppas' option
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wouldn't trust the GUI though, it's still pretty buggy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can `libertine-container-manager exec -c add-apt-repository -u ppa:foo/bar` to add something
<ubptgbot> CiscoCamelo was added by: CiscoCamelo
<hallyn> Ok now i'm going to get cranky.  got onto wifi, and dekko started syncing my home email again.  While on 3G, it would sync gmail but not home mail.
<hallyn> grrr
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [Ok now i'm going to get cranky.  got onto wifi, and dekko started syncing my hom …], just be like me and don't read e-mail from your phone. saves a whole lot of stress :D
<hallyn> Well I just need notifications
<hallyn> a beeper
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> I do most of my e-mail from my laptop but having Dekko while on the move is invaluable.
<hallyn> sigh - i wonder if i need to switch wireless carriers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [Well I just need notifications], is home e-mail a personal mail server running dovecot or such?
<hallyn> yup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [yup], behind a firewall/vpn? :)
<hallyn> dovecot.  i did wonder whether the recent cve fix caused this, but ...
<hallyn> in a container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but ports open to the world?
<hallyn> neither k9 nor the sailfish mail reader have any issues, just decco...
<hallyn> yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> live dangerously
<hallyn> eh
<hallyn> k9 on differnet phone but same sim card, for what it's worth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well they probably have more developers working on those too :(
<hallyn> oh, i'm not sure decco is to blame,
<hallyn> i'm just trying to envision where the problem might be :)
<hallyn> i looked for logfiles under .local/share/decco, but didn't see any
<hallyn> and no connection attempts in /var/log/auth.log or mail.log on the server.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [i looked for logfiles under .local/share/decco, but didn't see any], All log files are under `~/.cache/upstart`.
<hallyn> oh
<hallyn> right
<hallyn> thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it's dekko not decco, so that would help too :)
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> You're welcome.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hallyn [i looked for logfiles under .local/share/decco, but didn't see any], [Edit] All log files are under `~/.cache/upstart/`.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but also, one thing i've noticed is a common mistake is login vs plain auth method
<hallyn> well it was working until about 1.5 hours ago, stopped working, then started again when i turned on wifi...  while gmail kept updating the whole time.
<hallyn> anyway this jus tmeans i can't depend on this phoen for the next few (frantic) days.  but i'm not giving up yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, well
<ubptgbot> <JonRG> @dohbee [installing things in rootfs with apt is not supported. if you installed in liber …], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @TotalSonic [I get taken to a sign in screen when I go to outlook.com - does it not work past …], Sorry for the late reply. The urgency has of course meanwhile been delt with (phoned somebody asking him to send the mail for me, who needs personal mail 😊). The outlook logo (https://bit.ly/2UjVcav) was shown, the circular progress ba
<ubptgbot> r got shown and then I got a blank screen (with outlook.live.com shown). However, I have now cleared the application data with the UT Tweak Tool and all is fine now (clearing the cache didn't solve the issue). There was hence no need to try out "desktop mode". Thanks for your help!
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> mental note: never again integrate links to images in my Telegram messages if I don't want them to show up ... sorry folks
<ubptgbot> <shibork> Does UT work on the Galaxy Nexus?
<ubptgbot> <shibork> Oops forgot there was a list
<ubptgbot> second_constantine was added by: second_constantine
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @shibork [Does UT work on the Galaxy Nexus?], Which NExus you are talking about
<ubptgbot> <shibork> @Flohack [Which NExus you are talking about], Galaxy Nexus lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oh dang. No it does not ^^
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @TotalSonic [what are your outgoing account settings in Dekko2? Make sure that authentication …], Authentication is set to login. Server name is smtp-mail.outlook.com, port 587, SSL/TTS encryption, username and password the same as those for incoming server. Untrusted certificates not allowed, and the authenticate from server capabi
<ubptgbot> lities set off.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dad_and_alive [Authentication is set to login. Server name is smtp-mail.outlook.com, port 587, …], I don't have an Outlook account so I can't confirm if that is all correct but I would make sure it all conforms to MS's suggested settings
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @dohbee [well they probably have more developers working on those too :(], David vs Goliath here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dad_and_alive [Authentication is set to login. Server name is smtp-mail.outlook.com, port 587, …], Microsoft has never respected standards. Their IMAP in Outlook desktop was always broken like sh....
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And it wasnt better in Exchange server. I would not expect it to be different on outlook.com
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Theyx want you to use their software ^^
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> You could always try Geary in Libertine to see if you can get your Outlook account to work better with that - but I'd suggest having an external mouse/keyboard hooked up to be able to navigate within the app.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dad_and_alive [Authentication is set to login. Server name is smtp-mail.outlook.com, port 587, …], You could always try Geary in Libertine to see if you can get your Outlook account to work better with that - but I'd suggest having an external mouse/keyboard hooked up to be able to navigate within the app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Microsoft has never respected standards. Their IMAP in Outlook desktop was alway …], there's nothing special about this because they're microsoft. literally everyone implements IMAP spec wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i used to work on evolution. it is full of all kinds of special case handling for different mail servers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hanlon's Razor is pretty much dead on here
<hallyn> speaking of - i assume evolution in libertine would hurt?
<hallyn> (perf-wise)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it'd probably be fine, assuming you have enough RAM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fresh start of evolution on my PC is only using ~200 MB RES
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [speaking of - i assume evolution in libertine would hurt?], if it isn't launched it doesn't hurt anything ;)  Evolution definitely might be worth a try in Libertine.  The reason I suggested Geary is that it's gui is a bit better suited to mobile form factors and that it installs ok and can load accounts in Libertine in my test
<ubptgbot> s.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [speaking of - i assume evolution in libertine would hurt?], [Edit] if it isn't launched it doesn't hurt anything ;)  Evolution definitely might be worth a try in Libertine.  The reason I suggested Geary is that its gui is a bit better suited to mobile form factors and that it installs ok and can load accounts in Libertine in m
<ubptgbot> y tests.
<hallyn> i've never used geary, maybe i'll take a look
<hallyn> i just figured evolution would kill my poor little cpu in the nexus 4 :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well any mail client probably will, at least at first, if you have lots of mail
<hallyn> I keep close to inbox 0 :)
<hallyn> oh hey! every time i'm away from my laptop i remember i want to ask - what cable do you all use for connecting the phone to a monitor?
 * hallyn ready for some convergence
<hallyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/611738/ubuntu-phone-as-pc  omg such misinformation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "convergence"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @hallyn [i just figured evolution would kill my poor little cpu in the nexus 4 :)], didn't realize you are on a Nexus 4.  That might explain some of your difficulties with Dekko 2 - as I think it might be a memory hog - but I have used it successfully with my OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5  (both which have at least 3gb of RAM)
<hallyn> well it has also crashed once or twice :)
<hallyn> i just got this phone last week just to try this out
<hallyn> well, i also do like the size
<hallyn> maybe i should just run fetchmail and a notifier and mutt
 * hallyn searches for biff
<hallyn> can i notify-osd?
<hallyn> i'll play with it tonight (given time)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [maybe i should just run fetchmail and a notifier and mutt], just set up your mail server to send push notifications for new e-mail, and make a simple specialized app to set up to register for push and get the push token to your server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [can i notify-osd?], iirc, libnotify-bin is not installed in rootfs
<hallyn> what's the easiest way for me to pop up a notification?  (I may as well fetchmail to a local mbox so i can then read locally with mutt)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> from libertine, i don't know if libnotify will talk to the notification service on the host; i guess you could install libnotify-bin and do `notify-send Test test` or something to see
<hallyn> there's no command i can run from a script running not in libertine?
<hallyn> (i can bind mount in a file into the container and monitor it from the regular phablet shell, i assume, and do notification from there)
<hallyn> so far the phone hasn't succeeded in completing a container creation :)  so can't test just yet.  but i'll try the notify-send test
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, all the things you're asking to do aren't installed in the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's a bug with creating containers from the settings UI
<hallyn> d'oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you do `libertine-container-manager create` from adb or ssh, it should do though
<ubptgbot> <barabadzhi> Is anyone with frieza here? Does anbox work for you?
#ubports 2019-08-30
<ubptgbot> JohnLaff was added by: JohnLaff
<ubptgbot> eduardobastier93 was added by: eduardobastier93
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> ok, i installed my first ubp touch on a nexus 5 couple of days ago and damn.. could not be happier! everything works, the interface is smooth and everything is overall better than i expected. thank you! this has huge potential.
<hallyn> meh - libertine-create-container keeps failing after awhile, this time "failure install apt-transport-https'
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Taekky [ok, i installed my first ubp touch on a nexus 5 couple of days ago and damn.. co …], We are glad to hear it :) Enjoy!
<cc> 。。。
<cc> :<
<hallyn> proot warning: sanitizing the guest path (binding) "/run/shm": Too many levels of symbolic links
<hallyn> haven't seen that in a long time
<cc> hallyn: hello
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/d2/9c75961b18091d1f799a24fb3b4bc05ab80f08.png
<cc> is that correct?
<hallyn> cc: yes, unfortunately.
<cc> hallyn: why still cant connect ubports....
<cc> does the systerm "ubuntu 15.04(OTA-15)"really can update by ubports?
<cc> is there any other way to update?
<hallyn> cc: others have said no, so I suspect not;  although on any normal system I would expect you to basically be able to change the 'channel' from which updates come.
<hallyn> cc: if you go to any big trade shows, you might see about meeting any of the ubports developers at one...
<hallyn> Try one thing,
<hallyn> go to the settings program,
<cc> settings program?
<hallyn> shoot i can't find it now, but earlier today i ran into a 'usb debugging' option which was disabled;  after enabling it, i was able to 'adb shell' to my phone
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/3c/8679691efae2c3b30fadce4ea286ef65451bb7.png
<cc> is that mean my "adb "is right?
<hallyn> that's a screen in windows?
<hallyn> I don't think that means adb is right, no
<cc> yes
<cc> er...
<cc> so the way to esure that is on "cmd"? like that https://img.vim-cn.com/16/f8e316099d393148e902b7053ca59f0cf76140.png
<hallyn> right, adb devices should show it
<hallyn> since it doesn't, i think there is a setting on the phone that needs to be changed
<hallyn> oh,
<hallyn> open a terminal on the phone,
<cc> but ubuntu systerm phone has no setting about it
<hallyn> in the application launcher is there a 'terminal'?
<hallyn> try running 'android-gadget-service enable adb' on the phone if so
<cc> er.bad news. i have try reset all on my phone yesterday.and now i cant download terminal from ubuntu shop...
<cc> beacuse the systerm is totototo old...
<hallyn> wow that's unfortunate
<hallyn> maybe you can find the actual package file, download it, and install it through a filemanager?
<cc> i've try
<cc> but no tool can install it
<cc> even i download a file mangerment
<cc> also no tool to install
<hallyn> are you sure?
<hallyn> seems like the tool to install it must be there as a core tool, it's just a question of whether you can trigger it
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I want a fairphone3, a librem 5 or a pine phone very badly
<ubptgbot> MaoVVF was added by: MaoVVF
<cc> i'm sure that
<cc> i cant install any app
<cc> now
<cc> i just download app from web on phone ,and then i choose install,and then it told me no tool for install
<cc> "sorry,there aren't currently any apps installed that can handle this type of content"
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Christopher [I want a fairphone3, a librem 5 or a pine phone very badly], Fairphone 3 with Ubuntu touch is my fave option!
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> me too
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @PhoenixLandPirate [Fairphone 3 with Ubuntu touch is my fave option!], the Android 9 base for it might make porting really difficult for it though - guess we'll see once UBports team can actually get their hands on one
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> if this xperia x port goes well... I would like an xperia as well … https://twitter.com/fredldotme/status/1164696854770147328
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it looks like he has the important parts working
<cc> how can i do..............
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @cc [i just download app from web on phone ,and then i choose install,and then it tol …], What type of app are you trying to install.  Unless you are using Anbox (for Android app compatibility, which is still in alpha state) - then only app installers that are in click format (for UT native apps, or UT webapps) or in armhf deb format (
<ubptgbot> for desktop apps used in a Libertine container).  The easiest way to find apps which will work well in UT is to just use the Open Store.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @cc [i just download app from web on phone ,and then i choose install,and then it tol …], [Edit] What type of app are you trying to install?  Unless you are using Anbox (for Android app compatibility, which is still in alpha state) - then only app installers that are in click format (for UT native apps, or UT webapps) or in armhf deb f
<ubptgbot> ormat (for desktop apps used in a Libertine container).  The easiest way to find apps which will work well in UT is to just use the Open Store.
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> [Edit] it looks like he has the important parts working … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/98
<gitbot> Halium issue 98 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [suzu] Sony Xperia X" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @cc [i just download app from web on phone ,and then i choose install,and then it tol …], [Edit] What type of app are you trying to install?  Unless you are using Anbox (for Android app compatibility, which is still in alpha state) - then only app installers that are in click format (for UT native apps, or UT webapps) or in armhf deb f
<ubptgbot> ormat (for desktop apps used in a Libertine container) work.  The easiest way to find apps which will work well in UT is to just use the Open Store.
<cc> no,any app or anything ,all cant install on this phone,because of Ubuntu 15.04 OAT-15 is toooo old
<cc> even the web app
<cc> all cant be install or use
<cc> when i touch it to install,it told me that "sorry,there aren't currently any apps installed that can handle this type of content"
<hallyn> cc: :( ok, so it's going to have to be done over usb.  we just need to find someone who knows how to fix the phone not showing up
<cc> yeah all these question was on point, the old systerm should be upgrade
<cc> and the first question is adb cause the connect question on ubports
<cc> oh,it change
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/c5/8256ff97545b27d7fa4f59d06c9bbdae38679f.png
<ubptgbot> <RAOFest> That looks like a device!
<cc> ！
<cc> but er ...
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/f9/48d43fe42c6843954fa6956f9b10c5a0e5800a.png
<hallyn> cc: well stop and restart the installer?
<cc> many times
<cc> always that
<cc> sad tears ;^;
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @barabadzhi [Is anyone with frieza here? Does anbox work for you?], Hey, if nobody answered yet to you means probably noboby knows the answer for any reason. Is the frieza device the BQ tablet? However, anbox is an experimental feature and on other devices it has some pros and a lot of cons up to now (for instance battery drain increase
<ubptgbot>  and app not perfectly working as expected). I think the same applies to your device.
<cc> should i type all these commonds?
<cc> it's so many
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/73/bac3240777c9d736aa2990b5be05ca117a2eda.png
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @cc [always that], I think you are supposed to click Select Device Manually.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Also try unplugging and replugging the cable.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Try various cables too.
<ubptgbot> <barabadzhi> @mattbel10 yes it is. The last time I tried it was not working for me. And sadly I need some android apps. Ex. Firefox. Or maybe linux version of Firefox is working/usable?
<cc> i change many usb cables
<cc> it's not work
<cc> the select device is no device
<cc> https://img.vim-cn.com/8c/549802334bc22e768f6de8252e6856abef59ac.png
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @barabadzhi [@mattbel10 yes it is. The last time I tried it was not working for me. And sadly …], Oh ok, sorry then I don't have the details to further help you. By the way, Firefox can somewhat work in a Libertine container. Somebody posted here before the instruction on how to do that...let me try to have a search for you in here
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @TotalSonic [Firefox runs very poorly in UT currently.  Instructions on how to install it are …], @barabadzhi ^^^this
<ubptgbot> <barabadzhi> @mattbel10 👍
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> In regards to anbox for your device, did you try to search into the UBports Forum? There you could find some information
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @malditobastardo [You can also try by using one the outlook webapps available in the openstore], A very late thanks! The 'Outlook for Office365' webapp is the only one I see, correct? And it doesn't work (email address not recognizes at login screen). But by cleaning the application data I got Morph to work. And meanwhile also Dekko
<ubptgbot> 2 is working after a reinstall and reconfigure.
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @TotalSonic [I don't have an Outlook account so I can't confirm if that is all correct but I …], Thanks! I guess the server config changed recently at MS side. The new SMTP server name is smtp.office365.com and encryption START
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> u
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> @TotalSonic [I don't have an Outlook account so I can't confirm if that is all correct but I …], So, I was saying: indeed the SMTP server name had changed recently as well as its encryption type (noe STARTTLS). I delete all config with the tweak tool, the re-installed Dekko2, and then set up the account again using the generic IMAP
<ubptgbot> menu item (Outlook menu item createa wrong config and post-setup config correction didn't seem to fix anything). Now all works fine (previously it crashed when replying or forwarding and new mails -understandably- never got sent out).
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dad_and_alive [A very late thanks! The 'Outlook for Office365' webapp is the only one I see, co …], That suck but well. It happens
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Glad to know you found a solution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cc [the select device is no device], Try running installer as admin instead of regular user
<ubptgbot> Advio_cto was added by: Advio_cto
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> I am reallly like Ubuntu Touch, but, unfortunatelly have to live with android because there is no mobile banking clients apps and logistic operator's mobile apps that i need and use every day. But i am relly want to try Ubutu on my phone.
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> Maybe there is exists a possibility to transfer or run android apps inside Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Advio_cto [Maybe there is exists a possibility to transfer or run android apps inside Ubunt …], See here but its still very alpha :) https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> @Flohack [See here but its still very alpha :) https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguid …], Thank you. Will watch for their progress and when it will be in rc stage, will try.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Basically nowadays if you don't have a cell phone you can't have a bank account right ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo [Basically nowadays if you don't have a cell phone you can't have a bank account …], I still have one with SMS TANs. So its possible but hard to get
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I will complain with my bank soon since they want to shut this down
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They are greedy and dont ant to buy everyone a smartcard reader with PIN entry keybad which is the only real reliable thingie
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> All this mTAN photoTAN etc is still not 100% secure but they balance the risk vs costs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its much cheaper to sometimes pay for lost money than to run it like a real fortress ;)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Holy crap. Que are doomed with this much technology dependency
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Holy crap. We are doomed with this much technology dependency
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I feel bad for these older people who never used a phone
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> @malditobastardo [Basically nowadays if you don't have a cell phone you can't have a bank account …], Ofcourse not, but, nowdays some banks even dont have phisical offices and website only for information, all services provides though mobile banking client, take look at monobank.
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> @malditobastardo [Basically nowadays if you don't have a cell phone you can't have a bank account …], [Edit] Ofcourse not, but, nowdays some banks even don't have phisical offices and website only for information, all services provides though mobile banking client, take look at monobank.
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> It's future
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> I removed online access to the accounts at one bank that only supports mTAN.  The other bank has photoTAN with a dedicated single use device.
<ubptgbot> <ulrichard> But for the realy scure storage and transfer of wealth I have Trezor / Ledger/ Keepkey.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @malditobastardo [I feel bad for these older people who never used a phone], Best custumers. The bank will have their money already. So it won't matter. 😱
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Oh f... my life! They offer an alternative without smartphone but it only works with Windows 10! lulz
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> How secure is it then when I am doing the transaction on the very same PC where their TAN App is running lolol
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @TotalSonic [the Android 9 base for it might make porting really difficult for it though - gu …], Yeah,  it's really unfortunate that the ubports team wasn't sent any Dev kits either.
<ubptgbot> ban shuhai was added by: ban shuhai
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Advio_cto [Ofcourse not, but, nowdays some banks even don't have phisical offices and websi …], Yeah i know. And they give you crappy customer service via phone or email. If there is a real issue with your account you are f*
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Like everything else nowadays
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The “future“
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> @malditobastardo [Yeah i know. And they give you crappy customer service via phone or email. If th …], You are not right, i am very satisfied with monobank service. Support via phone or telegram - very quick and responsive.
<ubptgbot> <Advio_cto> It's the best bank expirience for nowdays
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mmm, https://t.me/UBportsOF for complaining about banks please ;)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> luckily my bank's native app and webapp is almost the same...now back to the topic please 😝
<ubptgbot> alexcontrole was added by: alexcontrole
<ubptgbot> Darko was added by: Darko
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dad_and_alive [So, I was saying: indeed the SMTP server name had changed recently as well as it …], great that you fnally figured it out!  I think you will find that Dekko 2, once it is setup correctly, is actually a decent app - and hopefully this weekend's hackathon for it will help to bring fixes for many of its remaining issues.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [great that you fnally figured it out!  I think you will find that Dekko 2, once …], YES
<ubptgbot> Gus195_G was added by: Gus195_G
<ubptgbot> <Gus195_G> Hi I have a Nokia 6.1 plus and want to test the Ubuntutouch, how do I do ??
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Gus195_G [Hi I have a Nokia 6.1 plus and want to test the Ubuntutouch, how do I do ??], start here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Gus195_G> Can not compile an unofficial version ??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although probably not, since i think that's a windows phone
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Nokia 6.1 plus is not, but outside of Halium's reach
<ubptgbot> Christian657 was added by: Christian657
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Bitcoin bot
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> great to see another alternative media player posted in the Open Store - so far `UrPlayer` seems to be able to play all the video formats that the core Media Player can do - plus I was able to play one test sample avi file I have (but not another ) which Media Player is not able to play.  Thanks to Jimmy Lejeune for making this app!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [great to see another alternative media player posted in the Open Store - so far …], Indeed!
<ubptgbot> <AlesonMedeiros> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/1s4e6Sb2.webp
<ubptgbot> <AlesonMedeiros> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/I5lmu9j8.webp
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Say it with words...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've removed your sticker @AlesonMedeiros as they are without context and do not add to any conversation
<ubptgbot> <AlesonMedeiros> @dohbee [i've removed your sticker @AlesonMedeiros as they are without context and do not …], Ok, esxcuse me
<ubptgbot> <AlesonMedeiros> @dohbee [i've removed your sticker @AlesonMedeiros as they are without context and do not …], [Edit] Ok, excuse me
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [great to see another alternative media player posted in the Open Store - so far …], Thanks you
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> is it possible to have more info on unread video? @TotalSonic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [is it possible to have more info on unread video? @TotalSonic], will send to you later after work
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [will send to you later after work], Thanks you 👍
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Has anybody tryied to run UT chrooted on any ChromeOS device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> That is unfortunate
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I report here, maybe some developer will be interested: "I have an idea to solve this issue and keep the horizontal gestures of the apps: reduce the active area of the gesture to, for example, a third of the screen on the x axis, centered. So if you want to activate the Teleport gesture, you put the finger in the centre of the screen and
<ubptgbot> swipe left or right, and if you want instead to use the system wise side swipe, you start from the side corners. I believe this could be a good way to solve this problem keeping the current behaviour compatible with the side swipe" … This comment is referred to the conflict between the ListItems of the toolkit and the system wise side swipe. Let me
<ubptgbot>  know what do you think and if it's feasible
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I am referring to this gestures: https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports/uploads/67e2e56b4a5a1ebaabc268937d1b7920/screenshot20190811_214757975.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Reducing the area is not sensible in terms of ux design and accessibility. The area must be as large as sensible. See Fitts Law
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I reckon 1/3 of the screen it's sensible
<ubptgbot> <deedend> Anyway, this is only an idea. Up to you guys to decide
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Indeed you need a bit of practice to come to the right behaviour but it works fo rme
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [Indeed you need a bit of practice to come to the right behaviour but it works fo …], perhaps a different way  to get to the same goal would be to make two fingers or more on the screen allow vertical scrolling only - so that accidental horizontal swipes could be prevented that way
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [Indeed you need a bit of practice to come to the right behaviour but it works fo …], [Edit] perhaps a different way  to get to the same goal would be to make two fingers or more on the screen in TELEports allow vertical scrolling only - so that accidental horizontal swipes could be prevented that way
#ubports 2019-08-31
<ubptgbot> <deedend> I believe 2 fingers is really not sensible at all
<ubptgbot> Dennis Vasquez was added by: Dennis Vasquez
<ubptgbot> <Dennis Vasquez> (Photo, 540x720) https://irc.ubports.com/8sHT8zmL.png
<ubptgbot> <Dennis Vasquez> (Photo, 680x360) https://irc.ubports.com/4UD6N94M.png
<ubptgbot> <Dennis Vasquez> jvlmu pgtvnabv vgkxu
<ubptgbot> <Dennis Vasquez> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YXWVmM?72297
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We need a solution that works for all input methods and screens
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> perhaps just a few gu dead zone on the right where you would swipe, or use scroll often?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] perhaps just a few gu dead zone on the right where you would  system swipe, or use scroll often?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [perhaps just a few gu dead zone on the right where you would  system swipe, or u …], No, because this penalizes everyone for the sake of a few
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> don't see it like that when everyone is accidently swiping on emails, and chats
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Making it so they don't swipe on thise things, will only change their complaints to being about right edge sensitivity, while everyone else will now complain they can't swipe on messages or whatever
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @deedend [I believe 2 fingers is really not sensible at all], why not?  Two fingers to trigger vertical scrolling is a standard for track pads and many multi-touch applications.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> not really standard for phone/tablet application though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [why not?  Two fingers to trigger vertical scrolling is a standard for track pads …], The complaint has nothing to do with vertical scrolling
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> in multitouch tablets it IS standard in web browsers in my experience
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [although probably not, since i think that's a windows phone], nokia is on android now :p
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyone want to test out call recording?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [The complaint has nothing to do with vertical scrolling], yes it does - because horizontal swipes being accidentally triggered when one only wants to vertically scroll is a very real problem in regular use of Teleports in my direct experience
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [yes it does - because horizontal swipes being accidentally triggered when one on …], No, because the specific complaint was about right edge swipes vs listitem swipes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i have no issue with either.........
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> different strokes for different strokes.  I will be ok either way
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @dohbee [No, because this penalizes everyone for the sake of a few], I really don't see how a small side area (let's say even 1/8 of the screen each side, for the sake of accessibility to the left handed people) penalizes anyone. I reckon it's actually the other way around, you should take inspiration from SailfishOS, it has one of the be
<ubptgbot> st gesture based UI that I ever tried, and it works like that: if you swipe from the very edge you multitask, if you swipe from a bit inside the screen (but still, close to the edge) you activate the in apps gestures. I really miss that behaviour, it's unfortunate that it's proprietary 😔
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Fuseteam [nokia is on android now :p], I have a few Nokias now, I havent gone through them all yet but Im sure one of them can be a UT device
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [No, because the specific complaint was about right edge swipes vs listitem swipe …], I suffer this when using the gallery and swiping photos
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I always trigger the app selector
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> This is worse when I give my phone to someone who never used UT before
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> @TotalSonic [yes it does - because horizontal swipes being accidentally triggered when one on …], agree, and more prevalent in teleports than other apps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Well that issue i dont see in fluffychat for ezample so maybe it can be used as a reference
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Do devs accept a functionality / feature requests ? 🙂
<ubptgbot> Дмитрий Иванов was added by: Дмитрий Иванов
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @mark alexa [Do devs accept a functionality / feature requests ? 🙂], Of course. Open an issue
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @malditobastardo [Of course. Open an issue], Github ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Prioritisation of the requests is resource-dependent, though. Mainly based on time available.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Like anything else.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> to me, the issue with TELEports is that horizontal swipe on listitems is easily triggered even when vertically scrolling
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [to me, the issue with TELEports is that horizontal swipe on listitems is easily …], Yeh I know this. I really dont know why it felt differnetly in the old app. Its the same QML code more or less
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Tygerpro [I have a few Nokias now, I havent gone through them all yet but Im sure one of t …], cool!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @deedend [I really don't see how a small side area (let's say even 1/8 of the screen each …], i'm not sure how much your description differs from ut's current system
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Fuseteam [i'm not sure how much your description differs from ut's current system], It differs because the swipe from the edge conflict with the in app horizontal swipe. It can appears as a small thing, but the devil is in the details. I used a Jolla for 3 years and I never had this problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> My TV doesn't have the issue either, but that's not relevant
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @deedend [It differs because the swipe from the edge conflict with the in app horizontal s …], really? I thin in SFOS case, you go back instead of home, I believe that happened to me before although I really did not use it as daily driver
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Guys, I'm gonna submit the feature request here 'coz Git hub requires an account for submitting feature requests. I use GitLab so I'm not gonna be opening Git hub account just to leave a feature request.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mark alexa [Guys, I'm gonna submit the feature request here 'coz Git hub requires an account …], Telegram is not a request tracker
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [Telegram is not a request tracker], Let forget about it then....
<ubptgbot> <Taekky> How do I report a bug? Using nexus 5 and when making phone calls, sometimes my voice can't be heard.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @deedend [It differs because the swipe from the edge conflict with the in app horizontal s …], it sounds like the edge swipe area is too thin for your taste … personally i have not encountered this issue … iirc UTTT does allow you to resize the area
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mark alexa [Guys, I'm gonna submit the feature request here 'coz Git hub requires an account …], about what? you could submit it on gitlab?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Well that issue i dont see in fluffychat for example so maybe it can be used as a reference
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> @Fuseteam [it sounds like the edge swipe area is too thin for your taste … personally i have …], UTTT does have that, I have tweaked the swipe area on my N5 cause I was having issues, I havent tried UT apps enough though as Ive been trying to pinoint issues on my port more lately
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @Fuseteam [about what? you could submit it on gitlab?], UT has an account on GitLab too ? OK, good to know. 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you.....didn't know?
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Fuseteam [it sounds like the edge swipe area is too thin for your taste … personally i have …], Mmmmm I have to try as soon as I have my OPO. At the moment I am not at home. Do you know where I can find this setting?
<ubptgbot> <deedend> @Fuseteam [you.....didn't know?], Neither did I, honestly
<ubptgbot> <deedend> The Ubports guys should advertise the GitLab account better
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> they.....do......
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> UTTT is the Ubuntu Touch Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> you can find it in the open store
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Very useful tool IMO, wish it came stock rather than a additional app, very usegul for figuring out things like scaling
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Tygerpro [Very useful tool IMO, wish it came stock rather than a additional app, very useg …], well the features it has are those that are experimental or not officially supported so I guess if anythibg there that can be official can be added to the system settings app
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> Yeah, the scaling would be nice to have, I use that to figure out what I need to set the config to on my ports
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> thanks to me then heh! 😝😂
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/qud34L13.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/D5ZFlxWO.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Puremaps guiding me like a boss
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Wonderful app!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are you observing the speed limit? 😝
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Tygerpro [Yeah, the scaling would be nice to have, I use that to figure out what I need to …], I think the icons need to be smaller. I am only applying scaling to fit more icons on the home screen. Wouldn't need it for text. But yep, that could be in system settings.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> As for the swipe issue. With several people having issues, maybe we really should consider adjusting the swipeable areas. I wouldn't say 1/3 is sufficient, but maybe a small change might significantly reduce those issues.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> We (several people) should try to test different settings using UTTT to see if that would helpö
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] We (several people) should try to test different settings using UTTT to see if that would help?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tbh i've set mine to be smaller than normal, the smallest it can be, and i have no issues
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so i think i think it differs per user per device
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: does anyone with a fp2 on edge channel have gps? it was slow before but now i get an access error. the indicator doesn't turn white either
<ubptgbot> Eugene Best was added by: Eugene Best
<ubptgbot> <Eugene Best> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/RseX5LdH.png
<ubptgbot> <Eugene Best> (Photo, 647x357) https://irc.ubports.com/tcZkZHD7.png
<ubptgbot> <Eugene Best> sgcddjvrq
<ubptgbot> <Eugene Best> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YTE7Vt?21424
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> First they write a normal text
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Later, edit to add the spam
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats [does anyone with a fp2 on edge channel have gps? it was slow before but now i ge …], wait, after yet another reboot now it responds.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats [does anyone with a fp2 on edge channel have gps? it was slow before but now i ge …], edge channel seems to have a probkem with location, rebooting fixes it usually...not tried GPS in real applicatjon though, I just see the indicator turn white
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mark alexa [Let forget about it then....], dont listen to him, what is bugging you. maybe there is something people here know
<ubptgbot> cofwax was added by: paletuco
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies [edge channel seems to have a probkem with location, rebooting fixes it usually.. …], placed the phone out in the yard and got a perfect fix in 2 minutes. once it responds, it just works 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @YougoChats [placed the phone out in the yard and got a perfect fix in 2 minutes. once it res …], yes, that how gps works on UT right bow, no roof allowed 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mateosalta [dont listen to him, what is bugging you. maybe there is something people here kn …], i've redirected him to gitlab
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> gps works fine for me under a roof, it does however take longer
<ubptgbot> J F was added by: J F
<ubptgbot> <J F> Just installed utouch on oneplus one. Most features working beautifully except bluetooth. The device cannot find any pairable devices nearby. Any tips?
<ubptgbot> waynefowler was added by: waynefowler
<ubptgbot> <J F> Also wanted to let you all know that I tried utouch for the first time last week on a Nexus 5. While the OS worked perfectly well, I could not get cell  data to function. Turns out my carrier, Tmobile, no longer supports phones that cannot connect on LTE. Got a oneplus one and all is good as far as that goes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @J F [Also wanted to let you all know that I tried utouch for the first time last week …], Nexus 5 does LTE
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5 both work well on T-Mobile in my experiences.
<ubptgbot> draghiman007 was added by: draghiman007
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi, is the openstore offline?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/2tbcDRs6.png
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @Waldbursche [Hi, is the openstore offline?], I think so I can't access to it to
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @Waldbursche [Hi, is the openstore offline?], [Edit] I think so I can't access to it too
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Okay, let's wait...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Brian is looking into it. Patience...
<ubptgbot> ww rr was added by: ww rr
<ubptgbot> <ww rr> hi guys，Can I install Ubuntu Touch on PlayBook？
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @ww rr [hi guys，Can I install Ubuntu Touch on PlayBook？], no, you can't
<ubptgbot> <ww rr> thank you
<ubptgbot> sausagii was added by: sausagii
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> Hi, … can anyone tell me if Ubuntu touch is working with Electrum? Meaning getting the wallet on a Nexus running on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no native wallet app in the store afaik
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> Ok, thanks. But can Electrum it be installed on Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose if there is an armhf build for ubuntu 16.04, it can be installed in libertine, which is an experimental feature for installing and using legacy apps in a container.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but considering said app is developed for traditional PC environments, it likely won't be usable on a phone
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> Ok thanks. That's pretty shitty, as I intended to use Ubuntu touch especially for this purpose. Then I'd probably rather use a Laptop with classic Linux.
<hallyn> hm, there is no eoan Release file for ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sausagii [Ok thanks. That's pretty shitty, as I intended to use Ubuntu touch especially fo …], well you are welcome to build a converged app instead. no need to be rude though. Ubuntu Touch is a phone OS not a classic PC distro. If you have complaints about electrum not being usable on phones, you should direct your complaints to them tho
<ubptgbot> ugh, not us.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [hm, there is no eoan Release file for ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa :(], yeah, there is no more sdk ide. what are you trying to get from there, though?
<ubptgbot> Timothy Shaw was added by: Timothy Shaw
<ubptgbot> <Timothy Shaw> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/By8wbN01.png
<ubptgbot> <Timothy Shaw> (Photo, 676x396) https://irc.ubports.com/n4mX26qZ.png
<ubptgbot> <Timothy Shaw> qtwjua ec
<ubptgbot> <Timothy Shaw> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YXYy3S?56827
<hallyn> dohbee - i'm just following the dekko/docs/dev/development/setup.md instructions to try to build dekko
<hallyn> just figured i'd try to build the desktop version and see if i can reproduce my bugs there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [dohbee - i'm just following the dekko/docs/dev/development/setup.md instructions …], ah, well i guess it's very out of date
<hallyn> (occasional hour delay to see new mail, and duplicate emails)
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> @dohbee [well you are welcome to build a converged app instead. no need to be rude though …], No offend, didn't mean to be rude, I just meant it's a "pretty shitty" situation (for me). I'm no  programmer, so I won't be able to build a converged app. I was just looking for a solution. Thanksanyway.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @sausagii [Ok thanks. That's pretty shitty, as I intended to use Ubuntu touch especially fo …], You could try the Android version in Anbox, but Anbox is also experimental and most the the apps I have tried in it don't work.
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> @John (Marlin) [You could try the Android version in Anbox, but Anbox is also experimental and m …], Thanks, but I'd rather use nothing experimental, as I'm afraid of loosing my coins. I am looking for a safe method 🤔
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Good luck and have fun!
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> @John (Marlin) [Good luck and have fun!], 🤡
<ubptgbot> Nuno Costa was added by: Nuno Costa
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Costa> @Danfro [Brian is looking into it. Patience...], Thanks for the info. I just opened a github issue for this before I found out the telegram group
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Costa> @Danfro [Brian is looking into it. Patience...], [Edit] Thanks for the info. I just opened a github issue for this issue, before I found out the telegram group
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Nuno Costa [Thanks for the info. I just opened a github issue for this issue, before I found …], I am sure Brian will be happy if he can close that issue. Not nice. The server/database provider is down.
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Costa> it seems openstore is not part of ubports, as mentioned on GH issue I opened » https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1216
<gitbot> ubports issue 1216 in ubuntu-touch "Openstore does not show any applications" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Costa> [Edit] it seems openstore is not part of ubports, as mentioned on a comment on the GH issue I opened » https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1216
<gitbot> ubports issue 1216 in ubuntu-touch "Openstore does not show any applications" [Closed]
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nuno Costa [it seems openstore is not part of ubports, as mentioned on a comment on the GH i …], right, it is managed on https://gitlab.com/theopenstore but the issue is with a third party cloud service (many services depending on heroku have had problems today)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is also i think already an open issue about openstore app not behaving well when there's no connection to server
<ubptgbot> <Nuno Costa> @dohbee [right, it is managed on https://gitlab.com/theopenstore but the issue is with a …], Thanks for the link. I thought it was managed by ubports because it came preinstalled. Will keep tracking on openstore git repo
<ubptgbot> lazyfox24 was added by: lazyfox24
<ubptgbot> Dave L was added by: Dave L
<ubptgbot> <Dave L> Can someone help with a failed install?
<ubptgbot> <Dave L> I used the UBports Installer (0.2.5-beta) on Ubuntu 19.04.  Attempted to installed to a stock Oneplus One, but the installation hung on downloading 5 of 12.  Now, from the phone, it's stuck at Powered by ubuntu, supported by ubports.  Ubuntu and the installer are no longer detecting the phone.  How do I complete the install from this point
<ubptgbot> ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [is it possible to have more info on unread video? @TotalSonic], Jimmy - in my testing I got one of my avi's to work - but the avi which did not work can be downloaded at http://www.rapconverter.com/sample-avi-videos
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [is it possible to have more info on unread video? @TotalSonic], also, flv and wma did not work for me either.  Will test more formats soon as well (done on my Meizu Pro 5 running RC)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @jimmy_UbunTouch [is it possible to have more info on unread video? @TotalSonic], also - UrPlayer played 3g2 videos correctly, but the player does not come up as an option when videos in the 3g2 format are opened in File Manager.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dave L [I used the UBports Installer (0.2.5-beta) on Ubuntu 19.04.  Attempted to install …], Hold the power and volume down buttons until it reboots, continue holding volume down until you reach UBports recovery
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then the installer should find it
<ubptgbot> Micheal Macpherson was added by: Micheal Macpherson
#ubports 2019-09-01
<ubptgbot> <J F> Morph browser only connects to the internet on wifi and not with cellular data on my oneplus one with tmobile. Any tips to get it to work with data an no wifi?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> did you test if you have enabled mobile data? is not enabled by default
<ubptgbot> <J F> cellular data in enabled, but data roaming is not
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> yo can see it on the network indicator. the toggle of mobile data should be active to that
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> 🤔 … can you check if the status of the toggle on indicator is the same as in mobile data on system settings?
<ubptgbot> <J F> they are both toggled on for cellular data
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> whats your device? there is a chance that your sim are damaged?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> you can also test if the settings of your service provider are correct in settings
<ubptgbot> <J F> oneplus one. sim works fine when in my other phone (android).
<ubptgbot> <J F> same sim
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @J F [oneplus one. sim works fine when in my other phone (android).], ok ok perfect, i saw really weird things in some sims before 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Wwird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] Weird
<ubptgbot> <J F> restarted the phone and mobile data is suddenly workin
<ubptgbot> <J F> g
<ubptgbot> Jennie Hunter was added by: Jennie Hunter
<ubptgbot> <Jennie Hunter> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/EFAWRJkN.png
<ubptgbot> <Jennie Hunter> (Photo, 691x376) https://irc.ubports.com/UzTwyvsv.png
<ubptgbot> <Jennie Hunter> nrqo usmigqdtak
<ubptgbot> <Jennie Hunter> [Edit] http://bit.ly/2YQOsSd?90939
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> spam spam spam baked beans spam and spam
<ubptgbot> Mikomake Qazwsx was added by: Mikomake Qazwsx
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @TotalSonic [also - UrPlayer played 3g2 videos correctly, but the player does not come up as …], thank you i will look at all this. … for opening options it's up to the creators to manage it
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @jimmy_UbunTouch [thank you i will look at all this. … for opening options it's up to the creators t …], Another thing to look into: When playing a video I would expect the box on the slider to move with the time towards the right. But that stays at the very left.
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> @Danfro [Another thing to look into: When playing a video I would expect the box on the s …], weird ... at home everything works well, I'll take a look thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Do you have an issue tracker? Like at gitlab?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dWRQrJrCzy/
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Here a log in case that helps.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Photo, 706x156) https://irc.ubports.com/WktEe0ju.png
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> This is playing a video I recorded with my phones camera.
<ubptgbot> <jimmy_UbunTouch> not at the moment. … thank you so much.
<ubptgbot> Zoltán was added by: Zoltán
<ubptgbot> 👑👑👑 was added by: 👑👑👑
<ubptgbot> <draghiman007> It's kind a awkward but can anyone help me to port Ubuntu Touch for my 10.Or.G device?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Danfro [Another thing to look into: When playing a video I would expect the box on the s …], I can confirm this issue
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @draghiman007 [It's kind a awkward but can anyone help me to port Ubuntu Touch for my 10.Or.G d …], that would require porting - start here - http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @draghiman007 [It's kind a awkward but can anyone help me to port Ubuntu Touch for my 10.Or.G d …], whats that
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Flohack [whats that], a smart phone marketed in India - https://gadgets.ndtv.com/10-or-g-4429
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @TotalSonic [a smart phone marketed in India - https://gadgets.ndtv.com/10-or-g-4429], Is it has lineage os?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dozob [Is it has lineage os?], I don't know - specs say it came with Android 7.1 base - so a port should be possible
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @TotalSonic [I don't know - specs say it came with Android 7.1 base - so a port should be pos …], You can watch it on xda, but as I know LOS is one of requirements for porting UT
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dozob [You can watch it on xda, but as I know LOS is one of requirements for porting UT], this isn't my device - I was responding to another poster
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @TotalSonic [this isn't my device - I was responding to another poster], Sorry, didn't understand
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hi There, … I refurbished my old BQ Aquaris e4.5, and installed UBports on it. Quite a fun, thank you for all :). … Now I want to create my own Scopes. Just couldn't find any doc/tutorial to do it without the obsolete Ubuntu SDK. Does anybody know where to find one? … (sorry for duplicating this message also on other telegrM UBports th
<ubptgbot> reads)
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @FeketeZoli [Hi There, … I refurbished my old BQ Aquaris e4.5, and installed UBports on it. Qui …], Sorry but the scopes are going to be deprecated, maybe that's why you can't find anything. … If I'm correct the only scopes that are currently aviable are the apps scopes, and the desktop legacy apps scope (Apps installed through libertine)
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Ah, thank you, good to know.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> by other whay there are an unconfined app in the openstore that feels like the old scopes app, it is the "launcher modular" app, to have an experience like old news scope you also have to install and configure  "simplestrss" app
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> @j2g2rp [by other whay there are an unconfined app in the openstore that feels like the o …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> I install anbox in my ubuntu touch but when ia go install whatsapp stay in "wating device" what can i do to fix it?
<ubptgbot> Sezgin SATIR was added by: Sezgin SATIR
<ubptgbot> <Sezgin SATIR> hi all i m just get in this group. i have moto g4 plus xt1642. is there any rom for my device?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sezgin SATIR [hi all i m just get in this group. i have moto g4 plus xt1642. is there any rom …], Not yet but some people are trying to port it … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/67
<gitbot> Halium issue 67 in projectmanagement "[device-port] [athene] Moto G4/G4 Plus (International)" [Ports, Open]
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe you can help :)
<ubptgbot> <Sezgin SATIR> thanks for answer
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Sezgin SATIR> i am not sure about the help. because i mnot a programmer. if there is any other way to help i can do my best
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Non programmers (like me) can always help with testing and reporting issues 😉
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> or translating 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that too :)
<ubptgbot> <Sezgin SATIR> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Sezgin SATIR> i am gut at translate :D
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/translations.html
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Thats a good place to start then...
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Back to you @advocatux ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Danfro thanks for your report, back to the central studio now I can recommend https://ubports.com/meet-the-community as a good intro to our community 😁
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Good place! Lots of nice people to meet around there.👌
<ubptgbot> MttBtt was added by: MttBtt
<ubptgbot> Lola Ayala was added by: Lola Ayala
<ubptgbot> <Lola Ayala> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc.ubports.com/6I7v0M1o.png
<ubptgbot> <Lola Ayala> (Photo, 649x357) https://irc.ubports.com/q2d7j1fS.png
<ubptgbot> <Lola Ayala> wv znqbn cx zqcskwxuq
<ubptgbot> <Lola Ayala> [Edit] http://t.cn/AiW5bsIE
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dozob [You can watch it on xda, but as I know LOS is one of requirements for porting UT], Not a requirement, but makes porting easier.
<ubptgbot> <dozob> @dohbee [Not a requirement, but makes porting easier.], After two weeks here i thought, that it's almost win if you have los
<ubptgbot> <RaphaelItsMe> fairphone 3
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> Hi, … I want to install Ubunt Touch on my Galaxy note 10.1 but it is not on the compatibility devices list. … I wached some videos in youtube wich som people use the TWRP to isntall it. … So I want to know if it works. … Have someone hier experience wit that?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @klausraem [Hi, … I want to install Ubunt Touch on my Galaxy note 10.1 but it is not on the co …], it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [it doesn't work], Ok. Do you know how can I do that, install Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You cannot install it on that phone. Ubuntu Touch is not like Ubuntu in computers.
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [You cannot install it on that phone. Ubuntu Touch is not like Ubuntu in computer …], You mean tha's no possible?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> yes
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> The ports need specific versions of Android, the Android version of your phone is later.
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> In case I update this version, would be possible?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> specific version is Android  <= 7
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> is it https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_10_1_n8000-4573.php?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Galaxy Note 10 is a recent model
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @NotKit [is it https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_10_1_n8000-4573.php?], That's it
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> sure?
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @klausraem [That's it], Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 N810
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> for Note 10.1 a port is technically possible, but won't be straightforward to do
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> ok, then check if your model has Lineage OS
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [sure?], Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 GT-N8010
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [ok, then check if your model has Lineage OS], I cannot check it now, the tabblet is updating
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> this is the recent Samsung Galaxy Note 10 (https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Factory-Unlocked-Warranty/dp/B07V5KSWXM)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> If you have Lineage OS, it is possible that you can make a port of Ubuntu Touch (although it is complicated)
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_10_1_n8010-4670.php
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You have an earlier model that has the same name as the one I've given you
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I know you have the one on your link.
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [If you have Lineage OS, it is possible that you can make a port of Ubuntu Touch …], How can I check if I have the Lineage OS?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Supported phones will appear on the Lineage OS page. Remember that although it is supported, it does not mean that you can install UBuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Having Lineage OS is a requirement to be able to make a port of Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sezgin SATIR [i am not sure about the help. because i mnot a programmer. if there is any other …], one of our porters always says he can't code xD
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @mimecar [Supported phones will appear on the Lineage OS page. Remember that although it i …], My device is not on the list
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> So it's complicated that you can use Ubuntu Touch on that phone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @klausraem [My device is not on the list], that means you'll have to port it
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @Fuseteam [that means you'll have to port it], How can I do that?
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> With Halium?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> yes with halium
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @Fuseteam [yes with halium], You mean with Halium it could be works?
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> I'll try it
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> thanks
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Halium doesn't need updated drivers?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> and Lineage OS support?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it makes it easier but not a hard requirement
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Then you will need more knowledge to do the port.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @klausraem [You mean with Halium it could be works?], halium is the first step to get ut working on it yes
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> @Fuseteam [halium is the first step to get ut working on it yes], 👍
<ubptgbot> <klausraem> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> Anyone with trouble with Hotspot on Pro 5 Ota-10 ? It was working fine on Ota-9, reboot did not fix a thing.
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> [Edit] Anyone with trouble with Hotspot on Pro 5 Ota-10 ? It was working fine on Ota-9, reboot did not fix a thing. The created Hotspot is not visible and can't set a new one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mimecar [Having Lineage OS is a requirement to be able to make a port of Ubuntu Touch.], it is not a requirement, but it makes porting easier if it's already done (since the kernel/device trees are well known at that point)
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Halium porting in general works with AOSP HALs as well, but LOS already provides a good base of supported devices.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Stefano0101 [Anyone with trouble with Hotspot on Pro 5 Ota-10 ? It was working fine on Ota-9, …], I will test later today
<ubptgbot> GIVEUP_DIE_ALREADY was added by: GIVEUP_DIE_ALREADY
<ubptgbot> <Stefano0101> @TotalSonic [I will test later today], But actually it works, just can't be seen on Pro 5 screen under Hotspot section, only an icon on Dash is present. I can change the password/SSID but can't delete it or create a new one. Strange.
<ubptgbot> Yuunai was added by: Yuunai
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Hello! You guys mind if i ask a question?
<ubptgbot> <aurnytoraink> @Yuunai [Hello! You guys mind if i ask a question?], Just ask a question that is related to Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> It is! So i had a Krillin (BQ Aquaris 4.5). Sadly, it is gone. I had to purchase a new phone so i got an LG L90 for 15 euros. It currently has RR custom OS. I wanted to get UBPorts running on it
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Can i, and has anyone ever done it
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> (Enter is sending the messages when i want to use a paragraph,sorry)
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Hi There! Can you tell me how to set the assignable IP range of the hotspot? The method I've read on stackexchange (adding address1 field into file /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/[hotspotssid]) doesn't work for me. The same 10.42.x.x is set always.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Yuunai you can't install UT on that model. The current supported devices list is https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ … You can try to port it if that model meets the minimum requirements though (https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html)
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Thanks, i can surely try!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome & good luck 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Yuunai [(Enter is sending the messages when i want to use a paragraph,sorry)], separate messages are better than long multi-line ones anyway :)
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> @advocatux [You're welcome & good luck 👍], Thank you, i just really loved UTouch back when i used it on Krillin.
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> @dohbee [separate messages are better than long multi-line ones anyway :)], Oh ahahah,if you say so
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Update: was browsing the XDA Forums for the aforementioned device and a port exists, but it seems to have some issues...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> xda is a bad place to look for ports of UT these days. it's probably extremely old anyway
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> It is old i'm guessing. But as to existing ports,it's the only one available sadly...oof...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if there is a lineageos port for it, then it will be easier to get a halium based port going
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> There is an official port of Lineage OS 14.1 for it.
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Nvm,device was removed from the website.
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Post is still up tho... 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> Ah well,i can still try porting it with Halium,but it's my daily driver,so i guess i'll have to wait.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if the port is available, then you can be off to a good start. you can probably find a nexus 5 or oneplus one fairly cheap too, if you just want to get a device that is supported. :)
<ubptgbot> <Yuunai> That would be the best. I'm familiar with these sorts of things but i'm not sure i wanna delve into it,since my internship and course are almost over and i need to study for those final exams. I'll check Ebay or a close local market to see if i can find a Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> Has anybody made calls + texting work on ubports with a VOIP provider?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ian_mcxa [Has anybody made calls + texting work on ubports with a VOIP provider?], you can use the linphone app, but keeping it running in background to accept incoming calls will eat battery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> beyond that, standard dialer/messaging apps do not support SIP
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> hmm, that's annoying
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> how does android manage to do these things without eating too much battery?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't. if you configure a SIP account to accept incoming calls, it wille eat battery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because to accept incoming calls it must maintain a connection to the server.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you use voip only for outgoing, and disable incoming voip calls, battery usage will remain pretty normal
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> well that + call forwarding would work
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I guess the other main thing is how to get SMS to work via VOIP
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I know some sip providers support various gateways, but getting that to work on ubports is likely going to be a challenge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall if linphone app supports text messaging via SIP
<ubptgbot> <ian_mcxa> I don't believe so
<ubptgbot> Vikram Parihar was added by: Vikram Parihar
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> HI here is vikram parihar from india
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> i have just trying  to install UT on my nokia 6
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> Will you tell me what is ths process . i have already install ubport  installer
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Vikram Parihar [Will you tell me what is ths process . i have already install ubport  installer], Is your device on compatiblity list?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vikram Parihar [Will you tell me what is ths process . i have already install ubport  installer], That is not a device supported by the UBports Installer.
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> ub installer unable to identify my mobile device
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> so should i stop ?
<ubptgbot> <FeketeZoli> Huhh, I have just checked, only Nokia 6.1 Plus was started, but cancelled at a certain point in Lineage OS porting. No other Nokia mentioned.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vikram Parihar [so should i stop ?], yes.  You need to create a port for it first - info at http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vikram Parihar [so should i stop ?], [Edit] yes.  Your device is NOT supported by the UBports Installer.  You need to create a port for it first - info at http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> Okay so let me start with givem process . Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Vikram Parihar> [Edit] Okay so let me start with given process . Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Vikram Parihar [Okay so let me start with given process . Thank you.], good luck!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [you can use the linphone app, but keeping it running in background to accept inc …], I think thats not the case anymore. There is an option to receive income calls having the app closes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee [you can use the linphone app, but keeping it running in background to accept inc …], [Edit] I think thats not the case anymore. There is an option to receive income calls having the app closed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo [I think thats not the case anymore. There is an option to receive income calls h …], Yes, via background service hack
<ubptgbot> niazi Chuks was added by: niazi Chuks
<ubptgbot> <niazi Chuks> Celebrating the launch of our new Crypto Marketplace - Binance … http://bit.ly/30Qi0RJ
<ubptgbot> mufqy was added by: mufqy
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Just saw the video of UT Edge gui running on the Purism Librem 5 dev board that Marius posted here.  Is the Edge version going to be what is featured on the initial versions of UT for Librem 5 & Pinephone??   - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/QgEFlXmVsXkKXHbVJVlFuyGP
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> edge is going to be UT before then.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [edge is going to be UT before then.], so - the anticipated schedule is to have the Edge gui become default within 3 months?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> God I hope so
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [God I hope so], that actually sounds a good bit faster than I was thinking would happen.  So around OTA-12 you think?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Estimates are guesses, especially when most everyone working on it is a volunteer. It's ready when it's ready.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @UniversalSuperBox [Estimates are guesses, especially when most everyone working on it is a voluntee …], makes sense - which is why my expectations were around 1st quarter 2020 and not the end of this year.  Best of success in expediting things quicker than that though!
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> oh my goodness that edge video --that looks great!
<ubptgbot> mikdmst was added by: mikdmst
#ubports 2020-08-24
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OVSCADMIN [Is there a flashable .zip of Ubuntu touch I can sideliad into TWRP?], No. Ubuntu Touch is not an Android ROM
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Does anyone know anything about T-Mobile starting to offer Ubuntu phones?
<ubptgbot> <Jackie Chambers> (Photo, 394x582) https://irc.ubports.com/dypXkmXN.png
<ubptgbot> <floop2> ^^spammer @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <lemuzbashzin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/UtIt50rf.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [Does anyone know anything about T-Mobile starting to offer Ubuntu phones?], They aren't
<ubptgbot> dz_onexox was added by: dz_onexox
<ubptgbot> velezr was added by: velezr
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> @dohbee [They aren't], I saw this and was curious. … https://www.zdnet.com/article/t-mobile-backs-ubuntu-smartphone/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [I saw this and was curious. … https://www.zdnet.com/article/t-mobile-backs-ubuntu- …], 2013 and no longer relevant.
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Too bad.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Paul JL [Too bad.], The T-mobile network is compatible with phones running Ubuntu Touch though - that's my carrier and I've used OnePlus One (getting 4G) and Meizu Pro 5 (only gets HSPA/3G) as daily drivers running UT.  The upcoming Volla Phone, that can be pre-ordered with UT on it, should also be compatible for 4G on T-mobile.
<Maik> "The upcoming Volla Phone, that can be pre-ordered with UT on it," Can or could? because i can't find it anywhere that it can be pre-ordered with UT on it.
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Thanks! I'm becoming increasingly dissatisfied with my Samsung A20.
<Maik> @TotalSonic "The upcoming Volla Phone, that can be pre-ordered with UT on it," Can or could? because i can't find it anywhere that it can be pre-ordered with UT on it.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Maik [@TotalSonic "The upcoming Volla Phone, that can be pre-ordered with UT on it," C …], Orders are still being taken - when you add it to your cart, they ask for color (white or black) and OS you wish (Ubuntu Touch or Volla OS) - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy#/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Maik [@TotalSonic "The upcoming Volla Phone, that can be pre-ordered with UT on it," C …], [Edit] Orders are still being taken - when you add it to your cart, they ask for color (white or black) and OS you wish pre-installed (Ubuntu Touch or Volla OS) - https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy
<ubptgbot> #/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I ordered mine in black with UT.
<Maik> @TotalSonic ah, cool. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @TotalSonic [I ordered mine in black with UT.], How much did it cost u
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Siddana [How much did it cost u], The prices are all on the page I linked above - depends on whether you are in EU or outside of it for cost for phone and shipping.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @TotalSonic [Orders are still being taken - when you add it to your cart, they ask for color …], U kiddin with me
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> It's Helio p23???
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> I see these chipsets for like entry level smart phones
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Now even entry level smart phones have waaay more better specs
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Sorry if I offended some one
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Yea I know it's privacy os based stuff
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Siddana [U kiddin with me], It's indeed a rebranded Gigaset 290 (which is assembled in Germany, so comes with a slightly higher price tag just for that) - with a slightly bigger 5000mah battery and a little nicer styling - but what you are really paying for is a company that is also developing and supporting both an advanced UT port a
<ubptgbot> nd a de-Googled Android variant - as well as upcoming Sailfish and other open OS support, as well as development of a multi-OS boot loader.  Whether that is worth an extra $100 or so from what you can get for similar specs on a standard Android phone is up to you.  For me it is.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @TotalSonic [It's indeed a rebranded Gigaset 290 (which is assembled in Germany, so comes wit …], Yea thats what for the os point of view you can pay that price
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Siddana [Yea thats what for the os point of view you can pay that price], Well - in comparison to the other current "open OS" phones on the market - Pinephone is about half the price of Volla Phone, but has even worse specs.  And the Purism Librem 5 is about double the price of the Volla, but is really clunky hardware that still has n
<ubptgbot> ot shipped after 3 years in development.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Do u think the Ubuntu gsi thing is gonna affect these Linux phones
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> I mean though we have to port valium our selves
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> *halium
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think development for the Volla phone has greatly helped with recent new UT ports
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> I think there will be more and more Android phones supported.  The thing is some of them will likely have some part of the hardware not as well supported.  But likely in a year there will be some decent options that will have UBports Installer support for easy flashing, that will have all the device's hardware functioning properly.   P
<ubptgbot> rojects like Volla are actually pushing forward the development of that - it's one of the first Halium 9 devices to be made working - and it looks like every function, with the exception of NFC (which still is not supported in UT itself), should be working when it ships in November
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Siddana [U kiddin with me], [Edit] It's indeed a rebranded Gigaset GS290 (which is assembled in Germany, so comes with a slightly higher price tag just for that) - with a slightly bigger 5000mah battery and a little nicer styling - but what you are really paying for is a company that is also developing and supporting both an advanced
<ubptgbot> UT port and a de-Googled Android variant - as well as upcoming Sailfish and other open OS support, as well as development of a multi-OS boot loader.  Whether that is worth an extra $100 or so from what you can get for similar specs on a standard Android phone is up to you.  For me it is.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @TotalSonic [I think there will be more and more Android phones supported.  The thing is some …], Ok so even if you ignore the hardware,the software development for the Linux community is still going great right
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Siddana [Ok so even if you ignore the hardware,the software development for the Linux com …], With a standard Android phone, you pay the price difference to the Voll phone in private data. See it this way. 😉
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Siddana [Ok so even if you ignore the hardware,the software development for the Linux com …], Well right now - the UT team really could use someone that could get Anbox support from its current alpha stage, as well as more developers willing to tackle all kinds of feature requests - but in terms of getting the basics right - have to s
<ubptgbot> ay OTA-13 is going to be a really nice release for polishing things.  And there's been some big breakthroughs in porting via Halium, as well as arm64 support - so I think 2021 is going to be a really good year for UT.
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Even I wanna use Ubuntu touch on my device
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> But I'll have to port halium
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Can anyone help me
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> I'm kinda noob
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> I have Moto e5 plus
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Siddana [But I'll have to port halium], Well first I would recommend reading the documentation and then  joining the porting group
<ubptgbot> <.....> Ubport for samsung s9+?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @..... [Ubport for samsung s9+?], Is it in this list? https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <.....> @Flohack [Is it in this list? https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/], Nope, mind port for samsung s9+?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @..... [Nope, mind port for samsung s9+?], If you buy me a dervice ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You cannot port without having the hardware
<ubptgbot> <.....> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/on22VTXa.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @..... [<reply to media>], I mean nobody including me can port a device if he doesnt own it
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @Flohack [You cannot port without having the hardware], So if I get you the hardware - will you port it?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wioxjk [So if I get you the hardware - will you port it?], First you need to ask yourself, is this a good candidate for porting: … - Does it have official LineageOS 7.1 or 9? … - Is it easily unlockable (Samsung should not be locked at all)? … - Does it have a notch or rounded corners, Ubuntu Touch will look odd on those devices ATM … -
<ubptgbot> No support for NFC atm, Fingerprint sensor will come probably soon, but no guarantee … - You have to expect months of work until you get a usable device. … - There is no guarantee that it will work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I have already too many ports in my queue but in principle, yes, if you find a porter that has time, it might work that way
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @Flohack [I have already too many ports in my queue but in principle, yes, if you find a p …], Understand!
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> It is a Moto X Style (2015)
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> I doubt it will be any interest in the future, since the device is starting to get old
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wioxjk [I doubt it will be any interest in the future, since the device is starting to g …], We should not wate too much time with old devices, people generally want new hardware, it creates a lot of trash but it is like it is ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Wioxjk [I doubt it will be any interest in the future, since the device is starting to g …], [Edit] We should not waste too much time with old devices, people generally want new hardware, it creates a lot of trash but it is like it is ;)
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @Flohack [We should not waste too much time with old devices, people generally want new ha …], Atleast it Ubuntu Touch works nicely with my Fairphone 2 :) I hope that it will be released to the FP3 soon!
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @ItsMeShouko [@Flohack can we have an option in store to hide web apps?], +1
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Javacookies [I wish the ubports installer can extract and restore userdata  across devices... …], I did it with rsync from op3t to pinephone. Only some quirks with software releases db - delete solved it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @gischpelino [I did it with rsync from op3t to pinephone. Only some quirks with software relea …], it would be great if it can be done on the whole userdata partition. I've done it with my pinephone and it was like I did nothing 😄
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> I would like to move userdata to sdcard and enlarge system on emmc, but don't know what will happen to OTA updates.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I would think it will still work if you did it right. This is on the pinephone right?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I tried enlarging the rootfs on my pinephone and it worked even after OTAs. Of course your changes in the root maybe be overwritten but the size still remains the same. This unlike on other loopback devices such as Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Is there any solution to `makedev` problem on libertine?
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Javacookies [I tried enlarging the rootfs on my pinephone and it worked even after OTAs. Of c …], thx will try it and yes on pp.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> on my OnePlus3, I just noticed the Flash being on while doing nothing. I do not have a dedicated fashlight app installed and there is no system-settings or quick-access option to switch it on. What could have caused this? I am on the most recent edge image.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Just giving out warning: this could burn out your flash or at the least run your battery out in minutes.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> So be advised everyone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @matv1 [on my OnePlus3, I just noticed the Flash being on while doing nothing. I do not …], Did you enable it with your ear during a call?
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @matv1 [on my OnePlus3, I just noticed the Flash being on while doing nothing. I do not …], You didnt enable it throigh the dropdown battery indicator?
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Siddana [It's Helio p23???], hahahha a mediatek?
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Flohack [First you need to ask yourself, is this a good candidate for porting: … - Does it …], fingerprint sensor works on Erfan's GSI image
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @joeth [fingerprint sensor works on Erfan's GSI image], Yes but we need a solution to have it also on Halium 7.1 for older devices ;)
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Boris Mihailov [You didnt enable it throigh the dropdown battery indicator?], I doubt that very much. I wasnt really using the phone all day. But maybe. Its theoretically possible. But I didnt make any calls today so not by holding it to my ear at least, as @Flohack  suggested.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> weird.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it would take a really improbable combination of swipes/touches to do that by accident
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Can you run Whatsaap on that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Can you run Whatsaap on that?], you can use whatsapp web, but there's no official native WhatsApp client available for UT
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Oo  … N what about telegram?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is teleports app in openstore. but it doesn't have 100% feature parity to official app on android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://open-store.io to browse available apps (many are webapps, which are just a confined browser instance with the service's web site opened)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (there is also telegram webapp, which is official web site that has more features, but no notifications)
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> N just one more question … Will it run on  … Moto g6 play
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @dohbee [(there is also telegram webapp, which is official web site that has more feature …], Well n good then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think that device is not supported
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> It is but with a low compatibility
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> I might have to look for something else … Can you suggest
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5, onepluse one, xperia x
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [N just one more question … Will it run on  … Moto g6 play], You will have to port halium
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> And then flash the Ubuntu gsi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Siddana [And then flash the Ubuntu gsi], that only works for android 9 devices (don't know if the device in question has android 9)
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @dohbee [that only works for android 9 devices (don't know if the device in question has …], How about flashing a custom ROM first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Siddana [How about flashing a custom ROM first], is there a lineageos 16.0 build for it?
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> I guess so
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Why only lineage
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Basically it needs kernel source which boots perfectly right??
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Siddana [Why only lineage], halium uses some lineage components and the lineage build system as far as I know
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> @joeth [halium uses some lineage components and the lineage build system as far as I kno …], Oh
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Siddana [Basically it needs kernel source which boots perfectly right??], if on 9 and you have Treble device, mostly yes
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Even I'm gonna port halium for my Moto e 5 plus
<ubptgbot> <Siddana> Btw I have Lineage os for my device
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> @dohbee [that only works for android 9 devices (don't know if the device in question has …], It has android 9
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Danfro [Seems not to work here during a call. Neither to reduce nor to raise volumen.], Interesting Xperia phone - halium 7.1 ?
<ubptgbot> Arnette Mcknight was added by: Arnette Mcknight
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmm, why is it that i have to restart ssh on my xperia x every time I reboot so that it'll work … I don't remember having this behavior on my other UT devices (excluding pinephone).
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Ern_st [Interesting Xperia phone - halium 7.1 ?], I am not 100% sure,but yes I think it is 7.1
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [hmm, why is it that i have to restart ssh on my xperia x every time I reboot so …], We also have to reboot for dev mode to be enabled. Who knows...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [We also have to reboot for dev mode to be enabled. Who knows...], really? haven't noticed that yet
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [We should not waste too much time with old devices, people generally want new ha …], For old I usually say postmarketos as with mainline you get critical security fixes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amyosx [For old I usually say postmarketos as with mainline you get critical security fi …], except that most devices are not actually usable with that
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Yet yesh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> [Edit] Yet yeah
<ubptgbot> <Nikhil Anand> I don't think this place is for a noob😄
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Danfro [I am not 100% sure,but yes I think it is 7.1], Interesting the OP3 has the same bug under halium 7.1. ( but not under H9)
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Javacookies [hmm, why is it that i have to restart ssh on my xperia x every time I reboot so …], Yep similar on OP3 too, evnen if already start, you need to restart it to acknowledge connections.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> probably a halium/gsi thing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [For old I usually say postmarketos as with mainline you get critical security fi …], That always depends. Android and Ubuntu Touch are not desktop OSes and as such the attack vectors are often not existing. Mobile OS hardening is much further, also due to the strict App sandboxing. I dont say its not possible but its very unlikel
<ubptgbot> y that you get troubles with Ubuntu Touch because on an older kernel. … What all mainline experiments miss is working radio, good camera support and various smaller things like hardware acceleration, good powersaving, thermal engine protection, all things that could happen in the Android userspace, which you will loose with a mainlined kernel. You
<ubptgbot> get a WiFi tablet, but not a mobile phone.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [That always depends. Android and Ubuntu Touch are not desktop OSes and as such t …], True, but a phone that old usually won't have a sim, I think I'm the only one who keeps their sim in the oldest phone they own lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (My e4.5)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [True, but a phone that old usually won't have a sim, I think I'm the only one wh …], We do want to be on new phones with Ubuntu Touch, and our goal is to have a first-class citizen on modern Android and Non-Android hardware. We cannot widen our userbase with old devices, no ordinary customer will be thrilled by that
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [We do want to be on new phones with Ubuntu Touch, and our goal is to have a firs …], Yes i get that and thats why there isnt halium4. I feel like if anyone is messing around with old devices they should be willing to fix bugs themselves for another os
<ubptgbot> Rudy W was added by: Rudy W
<ubptgbot> Alexander Tsoutsanis was added by: Alexander Tsoutsanis
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Tsoutsanis> Hi all, after updating MX4 arale (ubuntu edition) to OTA 10 back in fall 19, I am no longer able to access <settings> via the GUI at all. It simple reverts back to 'homescreen'. As  I want to update to OTA 12 (in the hope this glitch is fixed), I obviously need to enable dev mode. Problem: as I can't enable dev mode via GUI,
<ubptgbot> I need to enable dev mode via Terminal.  Question: how do I enable dev mode via Terminal ? Thanks Alex
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Can anybody confirm that notifications in Pesbuk are working or not?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Javacookies [hmm, why is it that i have to restart ssh on my xperia x every time I reboot so …], I believe that is a known bug
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Can somebody help me out to setup an env to build parts of the ubuntu system? I'm interested in the onscreen keyboard to be precise.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Most of the repos seem to not be working from the docs (I'm using 20.04)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't build directly on 20.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you want to build on your PC to test changes on your device?
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Yes. Basically connect the device and push the changes to it or something
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> I have a Xperia X with UBports on it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> If you want to build UT sources straight from the UBports Git repos I'd suggest setting up a chroot using the preferred rootfs (devel or edge).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can maybe use crossbuilder https://github.com/ubports/crossbuilder to build it for 16.04 arm64 and test it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Yeah crossbuilder might work too, though from my experience its success rate is quite low for more "complex" packages.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Would crossbuilder help me for the onscreen keyboard? I would actually like to test it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> You would have to try first, or someone who has worked on the OSK before tells you how best to build it.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Just an FYI: crossbuilder requires LXD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where's @Fuseteam and @Javacookies ^^
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Well at least I think I've setup the LXD and the crossbuilder, now to figure out how it works
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> @Javacookies [probably a halium/gsi thing], Halium 7.1 is not GSI, it's a complete port.
<ubptgbot> squad323 was added by: squad323
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Just to confirm, gpu acceleration doesnt work correctly on the Xperia X, right?
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Or is it just video decoding?
<ubptgbot> <Arnette Mcknight> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Uq2LbUhH.gif
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gpu accel works. so probably it's decoding
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> Are there any games out there for ubt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> look in the store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yes
<ubptgbot> <LostVX> @dohbee [look in the store], Good advice i forgot to look at thx
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Random question, is it possible to import passwords from chrome and all into morph?
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @Boris Mihailov [Random question, is it possible to import passwords from chrome and all into mor …], Maybe through Chromium but I could be wrong...
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Boris Mihailov [Or is it just video decoding?], Which architecture/channel did you choose at install time, arm64/edge or fredldotme/devel?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Video decoding should work fine.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Devel
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @fredldotme [Which architecture/channel did you choose at install time, arm64/edge or fredldo …], Works with low resolutions on youtube, but has problems when getting to higher res
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Oh, you mean in the browser. Yeah, that's currently an issue, downloaded videos use GPU decoding though.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Or at least the gstreamer-hybris backend, QtWebEngine/Chromium use ffmpeg with CPU decoding.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> [Edit] Or at least the gstreamer-hybris backend, QtWebEngine/Chromium uses ffmpeg with CPU decoding.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> I see
<KNERD> Q: I see Nexus 5 is on the list of supported devices., but it is only 5.2 inches, meanwhile I see Nexus 5X  whcih is a little larger, and super cheap on eBay. Are those basically the same?
#ubports 2020-08-25
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> They're very different devices internally
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> The size is similar but the N5X has far better specs, although that comes at the cost of not working with any of the same roms
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Also don't buy the N5X
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> They will all die
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Bootloop of death
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Where the big CPU cores break
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> And if that doesn't kill it then the eMMC will probably fail eventually in a similar way
<KNERD> yeah, thanks for that input. It seems all the good devices are selling for a high price due to support by various Linux ROMS like UB Ports
<KNERD> I guess I will just have to wait for another round of PinePhone release
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Paul JL [I saw this and was curious. … https://www.zdnet.com/article/t-mobile-backs-ubuntu- …], That's old, and the news article was misleading - it was actually a kind of advisement consortium canonical formed, nothing in joining said they would release phones
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> To your knowledge, is there any Ubuntu phone that can be used on the T-Mobile network?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So far they all "work"
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Just not volte on any devices yet
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So you need to use 3g if you want to receive calls
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Nexus 5 works fine.
<KNERD> starting next year, only phones with VoLTE will function on them for calls
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Oh yeah, forgot about that.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I will just have to move to pinephone then
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> eventually volte will make its way there
<KNERD> It's alreayd on it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @LostVX [Are there any games out there for ubt], There are a number of games available, but all simpler 2D stuff. Asteroids, Snowball World, Pacman Pack, PathWind, UBports Netwalk, Yatzy, Halloween 16, Esviji, Aircraftwar, Coil, Five Letters, Frogger, Mines, Save The Forest, T-tris - are among the better ones to me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [To your knowledge, is there any Ubuntu phone that can be used on the T-Mobile ne …], any that supports US GSM bands
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i used nexus 5 with UT on t-mo US for ~3 years
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [Just not volte on any devices yet], i think it's not entirely clear on whether volte works or not on all devices
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Paul JL [To your knowledge, is there any Ubuntu phone that can be used on the T-Mobile ne …], On T-mobile I've used OnePlus One receiving 4G, and Meizu Pro 5 receiving HSPA/3G.  I've had no problems with calls with either,tested  in TX, CA and FL.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mrcyjanek [Hey! Can anybody confirm that notifications in Pesbuk are working or not?], it should work if you prevent suspension via UTTT. However, I noticed that recently, the site doesn't update the notification sigils anymore even when not suspended. Push notifications rely on these. Not sure if this was caused by a UT update or th
<ubptgbot> r facebook mobile site itself
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [it should work if you prevent suspension via UTTT. However, I noticed that recen …], Okay, should I also keep the app opened in background?
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> hey, i have a questions, the google nexus 6 is supported for Ubuntu touch installer? or?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mrcyjanek [Okay, should I also keep the app opened in background?], yes, it should be opened on the background. The push notification support is really just a workaround since we can't expect facebook to provide that to is 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Boris Mihailov [Would crossbuilder help me for the onscreen keyboard? I would actually like to t …], I used crossbuilder when I was working on the keyboard although I remember that I did a few things before I got it to work properly. Not sure if that's improved now since it's been while 😄
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [yes, it should be opened on the background. The push notification support is rea …], Okay! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> @Lirrums [hey, i have a questions, the google nexus 6 is supported for Ubuntu touch instal …], 🤔🤔🤔
<KNERD> On screen keyboard? PinePhone is going to get a physical one!
<ubptgbot> <Lirrums> On the website, there is the google Nexus 6P, but I would like to know if the google Nexus is compatible with UT :(
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Lirrums [On the website, there is the google Nexus 6P, but I would like to know if the go …], I think only the 6p has a functional port. There might be a port for 6 but it might not be functional or got abandoned already
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Oh hey I was trying to port the nexus 6 once upon a time but ran into a lot of issues
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/mc5PLfX2.png
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> I have problems installing maliit-framework and maliit-plugins for compiling the keyboard. I have unmet dependencies and the ppa doesn't exist anymore (because I guess it has been decided to be included in the distro) … Can somebody with 18.04 (or even 16.04) check if they have everything they need?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @Boris Mihailov [I have problems installing maliit-framework and maliit-plugins for compiling the …], osk -> @Javacookies ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Boris Mihailov [I have problems installing maliit-framework and maliit-plugins for compiling the …], I got it working when I was still on 16.04. Let me check on this again when I get the chance. What branch are you using? I think it should still be `xenial` instead of `master`
<ubptgbot> Scott Mahshie was added by: Scott Mahshie
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @Javacookies [I got it working when I was still on 16.04. Let me check on this again when I ge …], It's a HEAD based branch I think, but it's the same with xenial from what I've seen. Will try to compile the xenial one too
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Nope, same error
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> It asks for the maliit framework (I haven't installed it on my machine), and when I'm trying to install it there are unmet dependencies that I can't seem to solve (missing packages). If I don't find a quick way, will try and building the framework from source
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> I've read somewhere that it should be possible to build it directly on the device if I set it up right, but that was when I was doing my research 3-4 months ago, so not sure if I read or dreamed about it :D
<ubptgbot> <piday72> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqL1BLzn3qc
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think you can and you might not even need crossbuilder for that but I never tried that
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I only do on device development for QML-only changes
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @Javacookies [I only do on device development for QML-only changes], Can you point me to the right documentation ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no, I don't think there's a documentation for that. But if you really want, you can mount your rootfs as rw then resize it so that you can install stuffs. Then try compiling it normally.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Got it. Still a direction. Ty
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Tsoutsanis> @Alexander Tsoutsanis [Hi all, after updating MX4 arale (ubuntu edition) to OTA 10 back in fall 19, I a …], Gentle nudge for the above. Bash command line to enable dev mode via Terminal is much appreciated (as system settings GUI has bug and crashes).
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Alexander Tsoutsanis [Hi all, after updating MX4 arale (ubuntu edition) to OTA 10 back in fall 19, I a …], You dont need dev mode, update happens through recovery. Use the UBports Installer, it will guide you through
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont check wipe! but check bootstrap
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Tsoutsanis> Thank you Florian. This worked. System setting bugs also fixed in this OTA. Vielen dank !
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Gerne!
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> Paul My UBports CE PinePhone cannot make calls on T-Mobile or Mint Mobile on 4G but it receives calls and sends and receives texts. It will make calls on 2G/3G setting but then texts do not work. All calling and texting functions work for me on Mobian though.
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @mateosalta Checking my PinePhone IMEI on T-Mobile currently lists the phone as missing Extended Range LTE and VoLTE.  … I assume something is different in the Ofono software that UT uses than the Mobian Modem Manager software as I can only receive calls with UT versus being able to make and receive calls on Mobian.
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Listening to you guys talk makes me think this whole thing is over my head. I really don't like the idea of Google and other companies like them having access to my information. Who knows how far this will go? Will they be able to listen in on everything after a while? Will they be able to use my camera in my phone to spy on me? What are
<ubptgbot> some resources I can use to educate myself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what you're asking, but it seems a bit overly paranoid
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Paul JL [Listening to you guys talk makes me think this whole thing is over my head. I re …], If you use Ubuntu touch you are already way safer
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> The safest device on Ubuntu touch is pine phone due to not having the android container
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they AREN'T out to get you. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Amy, what network does the UT run on?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Paul JL [Amy, what network does the UT run on?], ? Wdym
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Carrier? It depends on the phone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I use EE
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> My Samsung A 20 runs on the T-Mobile network. Can I run the UT  T-Mobile or do I need to switch to another Network?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [Amy, what network does the UT run on?], any GSM network
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT works fine on T-mobile
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Paul JL [My Samsung A 20 runs on the T-Mobile network. Can I run the UT  T-Mobile or do I …], It should run fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Samsung A20 is not a supported device though
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [Samsung A20 is not a supported device though], Can't it be ported if he wants to try
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Rodney, I'm not entirely happy with my a20. Plus in order to stay off of tracking I have to have my phone set up to where apps like maps and even MapQuest set to not disclose my location unless I'm using the app. However when it set that way it doesn't know where I am and I have to plug in an address so it can find me. It's a pain in the
<ubptgbot> butt!
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Paul JL [Rodney, I'm not entirely happy with my a20. Plus in order to stay off of trackin …], Have you tried a custom ROM first?
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Rodney: you're over my head again. Isn't ROM read-only memory? How does that work on a cell phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that wasn't me
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Sorry, that was Amy.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway in terms of android "ROM" is the set of images you flash to the device; which tend to be read-only yes
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> This thing is way over my head. Is there someplace I can read up about this and then ask some questions?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just like if you have a flashable gameboy cart and flash a gameboy game rom to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well there's "the internet"
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> I'm not a gamer and by no means a techie.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but beyond that i don't know of what specific place to go for whatever it is you're lacking
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> The internet is a big place. Can you point me in the right direction?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you're probably trying to think too much about it though
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> I guess I'll look up Android ROM and see what I can find out.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you could read up on lineageos
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but this is getting pretty off topic for here, as it's not about UT
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Wait a minute ... UT doesn't use an Android system so what does Android ROM have to do with that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in terms of your original question, UT will work on t-mobile just fine
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Thanks Rodney, that's all I wanted to know. I guess I can learn anything else I need to on the Fly.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [Wait a minute ... UT doesn't use an Android system so what does Android ROM have …], UT does run a very minimal Android in a container, on devices that shipped with android, as it's the only way to get hardware to work
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> I guess what I'll do is order myself a UT because I understand it takes a long time to get here from Europe. Once I have it in hand I'll see if you guys can help me make it work.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Paul JL [Wait a minute ... UT doesn't use an Android system so what does Android ROM have …], People always call us ROM since that term (for whatever reason) was adopted for any Android installable OS. I think its not the best name. But we are very different from pure Android, including how to install, so we always tell people Ubuntu Tou
<ubptgbot> ch is not an Android ROM. Well.. its confusing I agree ^^
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Paul JL [I guess what I'll do is order myself a UT because I understand it takes a long t …], Just make sure you order one of the supported devices. Check https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> note that not all of those are installable from the installer
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> So the UT is an operating system and not a phone. More new information.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably a nexus 4 or 5 is the easiest/cheapest to get
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Paul JL [So the UT is an operating system and not a phone. More new information.], that is right. Obvious for us. Obvioudly not for everyone. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Danfro, 🤣 so true. I guess I'll look for a phone now and then get back to you guys about how to install the new operating system.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Make sure it is in the list first
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Paul JL [Danfro, 🤣 so true. I guess I'll look for a phone now and then get back to you g …], Do that. Then head over to @welcomeplus for install related questions.
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Danfro: Thank you and thanks to all here for your help.
<ubptgbot> tlatsch was added by: tlatsch
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Paul JL [Danfro: Thank you and thanks to all here for your help.], You are welcome. ☺
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @Paul JL [Listening to you guys talk makes me think this whole thing is over my head. I re …], If you look up Rob Braxman Tech on YouTube, he offers a lot of videos about privacy issues and how to address them on computers as well as phones. He talks about how to de-Google phones, as well concerns about Apple’s practices.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Karl Kelso [If you look up Rob Braxman Tech on YouTube, he offers a lot of videos about priv …], Is he the guy that did that video on /e/ lmao
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @amyosx [Is he the guy that did that video on /e/ lmao], Not sure, I have only seen a handful of his videos but it seems like I remember seeing him talk about either /e/ or Lineage, possibly both.
<ubptgbot> VikingoAr was added by: VikingoAr
<ubptgbot> <VikingoAr> Hi!
<ubptgbot> <VikingoAr> Quiero descargar "UBUNTU TOUCH" .No tendré problema extra?
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> @Karl Kelso [If you look up Rob Braxman Tech on YouTube, he offers a lot of videos about priv …], Thanks Karl! I'll look him up and see what I can find out. 🤘😎
<ubptgbot> antipodes_1953 was added by: antipodes_1953
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VikingoAr [Quiero descargar "UBUNTU TOUCH" .No tendré problema extra?], this group is in English. If you'd prefer to use Spanish, you can join https://t.me/UBports_ES
<ubptgbot> <VikingoAr> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @Paul JL [Thanks Karl! I'll look him up and see what I can find out. 🤘😎], You are welcome. He is good place to start just for a primer on privacy since he touches on various aspects. If you are interested in the PinePhone specifically, the Pine64 forum has sub forums for different OSes and their level of functionality.
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> I'm just interested in a UT that will run on the T-Mobile network. I'll look around and see what I can come up with.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Paul JL [I'm just interested in a UT that will run on the T-Mobile network. I'll look aro …], you can use UT on a nexus 5 on t-mobile just fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably xperia x too
<ubptgbot> <Paul JL> Thanks guys!
<ubptgbot> <antipodes_1953> (Photo, 468x661) https://irc.ubports.com/6nA0MdHE.png Ohh god!!
<ubptgbot> NektarPgs was added by: NektarPgs
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @Karl Kelso [If you look up Rob Braxman Tech on YouTube, he offers a lot of videos about priv …], The app  Brax.Me  is his work also iOS android and ubports
#ubports 2020-08-26
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Paul JL [I'm just interested in a UT that will run on the T-Mobile network. I'll look aro …], OnePlus One, Nexus 5 or Sony Xperia X will work well with T-mobile.
<ubptgbot> <Karl Kelso> @Marathon2422 [The app  Brax.Me  is his work also iOS android and ubports], Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mrConLenov> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/8oysk9qe.png Lomiri on Debian
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Cool!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> How did you install it?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Paul JL [Listening to you guys talk makes me think this whole thing is over my head. I re …], I agree since the planet is aiming the same path as in China in the near future.. It will be a hard battle
<ubptgbot> Just_b_uuuuu was added by: Just_b_uuuuu
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> Hi team... I'm from India. Not an IT person, but willing to explore Ubuntu Touch... Can anybody guide me pls...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @mrConLenov [<reply to media>], Is it based on current packaging work?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Just_b_uuuuu [Hi team... I'm from India. Not an IT person, but willing to explore Ubuntu Touch …], Do you have a UT device? What exactly do you want guidance for?
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I have Windows10 PC...
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> And 2 Android devices...
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I want to adapt to Ubuntu and learn..
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Are those android devices supported by UT? … Also I'm not sure if the UBports installer works on Win10, you might need to use a Linux distro with Snap support
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> No...
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> You can port them yourself though if there isn't a community port
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @Boris Mihailov [Are those android devices supported by UT? … Also I'm not sure if the UBports inst …], Okay then... I can install Ubuntu on my PC..
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I will get back once I start the process on my PC..
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Just_b_uuuuu [I want to adapt to Ubuntu and learn..], Ubuntu (desktop distro) is not really the same as Ubuntu Touch (Smartphone distro). Ubuntu Touch is just based on Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> Okay..
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Of course you can install Ubuntu on your PC, which is out of scope for this group.
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I want to use Ubuntu in my smartphone..
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you want to install Ubuntu Touch on one of your smartphones, you need to check whether they are supported: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If not, you could try to port them yourself, which might be a lot of work and a lot of learning involved.
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @jonny [If you want to install Ubuntu Touch on one of your smartphones, you need to chec …], Great let me check...
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @jonny [If not, you could try to port them yourself, which might be a lot of work and a …], Oh okay...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you are interested in porting, see http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html and join @ubports_porting.
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I just joined...
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> G B: Be warned though! Make sure you have the Windows installation media with yourself, if you would want to go back to Windows (which I doubt :-)), the thing you can do is extract the Windows' wim image with wimlib, install the Windows bootloader with ms-sys, but you cannot go further! AFAIK, there are no bootloaders supporting
<ubptgbot>  to normally boot Windows without chainloading to the Windows bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @jonny [If you want to install Ubuntu Touch on one of your smartphones, you need to chec …], My devices are not in the list..
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @TigranKhachatryan [G B: Be warned though! Make sure you have the Windows installation media with yo …], Ohhh...
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> I made a note of it.. Thanks..
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> So I think you should dual boot instead of overwriting Windows, to do that, create a new partition without formatting it to NTFS, for that, right click This PC, click manage, go to disk partitioning or such, right click on your C drive, open calculator and for example if you want to give it 200 GB, write 200*1024, then write the
<ubptgbot>  result in the part where it asks how much would you like to shrink (204800), then you would remember it's size
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> and when the setup will ask where would you like to install you would choose that new partition you made and be prompted where would you like to boot every time you turn on your computer
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> But if you think you can say bye to Windows, it's worth it!
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @TigranKhachatryan [But if you think you can say bye to Windows, it's worth it!], For now i don't think so... But soon I will..
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> @TigranKhachatryan [So I think you should dual boot instead of overwriting Windows, to do that, crea …], I will start the process soon and keep in touch with you for any further clarity..
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> Thank you very much all...
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Just_b_uuuuu> ❤️
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Danfro [I got one report from our German group where I shared the links stating that the …], Hey @Danfro Do you know if this issue has been fixed with Teleports v0.8.1?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mymike00 [Hey @Danfro Do you know if this issue has been fixed with Teleports v0.8.1?], Uhm, I don't remember what this post was about. Only with Teleports currently I can not search for it. And I think it is too old for me to scroll back through history.
<ubptgbot> <geekyneo> Whats the difference between the update channels..?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mymike00 [Hey @Danfro Do you know if this issue has been fixed with Teleports v0.8.1?], i'm on TelePorts 0.8.1 and i don't encounter this bug (open chat, start typing, lose text ) also can't remember seeing this in previous version
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YougoChats [i'm on TelePorts 0.8.1 and i don't encounter this bug (open chat, start typing, …], I'm having somethinf like that
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> On latest teleports
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @geekyneo [Whats the difference between the update channels..?], OTA updates usually follow this rhythm: … devel: daily builds … rc: weekly if no critical issue exists in the devel channel … stable: every six through eight weeks, if no critical issue exists in the rc channel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [I'm having somethinf like that], The original bug was to create a draft, go out go in again, edit drafot go out go in... until it breaks
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Flohack [The original bug was to create a draft, go out go in again, edit drafot go out g …], well.., don't do that 😝
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [The original bug was to create a draft, go out go in again, edit drafot go out g …], Oh, okay. For me text wipes after typing few words sometimes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Oh, okay. For me text wipes after typing few words sometimes], thats a different bug then
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [well.., don't do that 😝], Well it could happen already the first time you did a draft, it was a race condition, totally unpredictable
<ubptgbot> <geekyneo> @Boris Mihailov [OTA updates usually follow this rhythm: … devel: daily builds … rc: weekly if no cr …], Thanks. … I just installed ubports on and old OnePlus One. Should I switch to develop..? … Wifi had suddenly  disappeared and the device was having a sudden power drop, after I had opened youtube via browser.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @geekyneo [Thanks. … I just installed ubports on and old OnePlus One. Should I switch to dev …], No, stable should be fine
<ubptgbot> <geekyneo> @Flohack [No, stable should be fine], Thanks a lot.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Flohack [Well it could happen already the first time you did a draft, it was a race condi …], ok. went back and forth, closed the app, edited on desktop telegram and back to phone, no problem.  … if it happens to some people, maybe it's because of external problem, like hiccups in the data connection causing miscommunication with the
<ubptgbot> telegram server?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [ok. went back and forth, closed the app, edited on desktop telegram and back to …], All possible, but then its a new bug, and not the one we closed ;) thats all I am saying.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mrcyjanek [Oh, okay. For me text wipes after typing few words sometimes], i found the OSH's auto correct to be too agressive (especially when you type in multiple languages and forget/dont want to switch language often, so i disabled it. maybe that helps for you too
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mrcyjanek [Oh, okay. For me text wipes after typing few words sometimes], [Edit] i found the OSK's auto correct to be too agressive (especially when you type in multiple languages and forget/dont want to switch language often, so i disabled it. maybe that helps for you too
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YougoChats [i found the OSK's auto correct to be too agressive (especially when you type in …], I have autocorrect disabled, but suggestions remains on.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> try switching that off too (shouldn't cause the problem but you never know)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @YougoChats [try switching that off too (shouldn't cause the problem but you never know)], Okay I'll check that
<ubptgbot> <geekyneo> @Flohack [No, stable should be fine], Can one install snap apps on ubports..?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @geekyneo [Can one install snap apps on ubports..?], No
<ubptgbot> <geekyneo> @Flohack [No], Okies.. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Just updated to newest dev build xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> First ota I've done btw
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mymike00 [Hey @Danfro Do you know if this issue has been fixed with Teleports v0.8.1?], Ah, if my post was about the draft issue, sadly I had it once again.
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> For some reason 'adb root' fails on my Xperia X. After a reboot I can access adb again, but not after. Can somebody help me with that?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I don't think `adb root` is something we support on UT.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably not, the same as we don't support `adb install` or `adb sideload`
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Is adb shell supported?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh didn't know I can use adb
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it's not a particularly good shell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ssh is way better to use if you want to actually use remote CLI stuff
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Better than nothing
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh okay
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @fredldotme [I don't think adb root is something we support on UT.], Huh, so then the build instructions need to be updated. :) … Nvm
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Boris Mihailov [Huh, so then the build instructions need to be updated. :) … Nvm], Which build instructions?
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @fredldotme [Which build instructions?], https://github.com/ubports/keyboard-component/blob/xenial/buildOnDevice.sh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, if that ever worked it was probably an extremely long time ago.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to build on device, you really should do it inside a libertine container
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> And we don't support libertine yet on the Xperia X, so, fun again
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Will find a way
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Have you tried lately? This PR has been merged: https://github.com/ubports/libertine/pull/79
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> And yes, that should have enabled Libertine
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Oh, will try now
<ubptgbot> Jangan Marah Manis was added by: Jangan Marah Manis
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> @fredldotme [And yes, that should have enabled Libertine], Yeap, it works. Yaay :) … I'll try anbox now :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've tried Anbox and it does work 😄 Tried in armfh only though
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Well fingers crossed for arm64 now :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I want to make the scaling on my Xperia x smaller but it seems that it makes bottom gestures hard to trigger i.e. Morph … I did not notice this before on my othere devices..hmmm...
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Ive changed my scaing but mind you, never used it on default so I guess I never got used to that one
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> do you now have 4 columns in the app drawer? … I usually make the scaling smaller because the default ones is usually for old people JK 😂 … but it s the first I notice this behavior
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure of it's just really like or it's something with the hardware of xperia x
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Yeap, 4 col
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies [do you now have 4 columns in the app drawer? … I usually make the scaling smaller …], I get mine to 5 columns!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that's too small 😄
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> ^too small for old people I guess :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm trying 20gu on my xperia x now and I think the keyboard is too small. The UI is kinda fine though
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the UI is fine but the keyboard's height is too small....maybe it's time to implement customizable height in the keyboard? 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> this weird, bottom gestures does work fine with 20gu but not 21gu...probably a problem with odd numbered scaling?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] this is weird, bottom gestures does work fine with 20gu but not 21gu...probably a problem with odd numbered scaling?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [this is weird, bottom gestures does work fine with 20gu but not 21gu...probably …], Easy enough to test by also  going to 18, 19, and 22 and seeing what happens
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I tried a few and it looks like the issue only happens in 21 GU...this is my ideal scaling damn it 😄
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Before even trying anbox I've noticed all the imgs are armhf, so I guess I'm skipping it for now
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Do you guus think adding a setting in the keyboard to set custom height for portrait and landscape would be good?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] Do you guys think adding a setting in the keyboard to set custom height for portrait and landscape would be good?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Boris Mihailov [Before even trying anbox I've noticed all the imgs are armhf, so I guess I'm ski …], oh yeah, I think I also tried installing anbox in arm64 but the packages doesn't seem to be available
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [Do you guys think adding a setting in the keyboard to set custom height for port …], probably not
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [probably not], why? … I see this option on some Android keyboards … HTC supports custom height draggable by uswr … Google keyboard has predefined options
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm just not sure if there's an optimal logic to make the keyboard height appropriate on each device considering the scaling and physical screen dimensions.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Danfro [Ah, if my post was about the draft issue, sadly I had it once again.], Can you please open an issue at teleports for it? I think I didn't fully understand your problem...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, what exact problems are you trying to solve? keyboard "height" is basically irrelevant
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [well, what exact problems are you trying to solve? keyboard "height" is basicall …], for example, I want my UI smaller but it could also make the keyboard smaller which I don't like … there's also the current issue on the pinephone where the keyboard's height is too small in landscape
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so what you mean is that you want different scaling for keyboard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> simply making the keyboard taller won't make the keys bigger
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @dohbee [simply making the keyboard taller won't make the keys bigger], Would the keys not also be taller?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [simply making the keyboard taller won't make the keys bigger], well you may be right, I haven't confirmed that yet but if I remember correctly, the keys does scale with the height/width
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jimdafoex [Would the keys not also be taller?], i'm pretty sure the font and button sizes are not relational to the size of the keyboard surface
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Hmmm, I guess I'll just try it 😁
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @mrcyjanek [I'm having somethinf like that], the text in the text area gets (partly) deleted while you're writing or after you wrote something? … can you check if it is fixed in this version, please? … https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports/-/pipelines/182312167 Download the artifacts when they are available
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @mrConLenov [<reply to media>], very cool
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mymike00 [the text in the text area gets (partly) deleted while you're writing or after yo …], Okie
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/H0sNZf9I.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I was right 😁 … although it still look a bit weird because some do not scale well but at least most are scaled with the height so less effort to do 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh, i would say windowed mode on internal phone display is not a generally supported use case, too
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], If you download UT Tweak Tool from the OpenStore, you can set the scaling factor to something more usable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @joeth [If you download UT Tweak Tool from the OpenStore, you can set the scaling factor …], lol. he intentionally set it to what you see there
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @dohbee [lol. he intentionally set it to what you see there], Oops, my mistake
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah I exaggerated the scaling to make a point 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Anyway, maybe I'll experiment adding support for custom keuboard height … it's been a while since my last contribution 😄
<ubptgbot> Satriouz was added by: Satriouz
<ubptgbot> Pan0ram1x was added by: Pan0ram1x
<ubptgbot> <Pan0ram1x> Hi everyone from Spain! Looking forward to learning a lot from this promising OS for mobile devices as my daily driver!
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [Anyway, maybe I'll experiment adding support for custom keuboard height … it's bee …], Thats cool actually
#ubports 2020-08-27
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Pan0ram1x [Hi everyone from Spain! Looking forward to learning a lot from this promising OS …], Be welcome!
<ubptgbot> <jonny> I just tried to us the snap `utqemu`. Creating the image fails with `/snap/utqemu/9/usr/bin/utq.sh: line 71: xz: command not found`, even though `xz` is installed. Anyone an idea why?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] I just tried to us the snap `utqemu`. Creating the image fails with `/snap/utqemu/9/usr/bin/utq.sh: line 71: xz: command not found`, even though `xz` is installed. Anyone an idea why this happens?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> ```$ which xz … /usr/bin/xz```
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> xz probably needs to be in the snap package itself
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Do you know how maintains the snap package?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Ok, I found the issue tracker
<ubptgbot> <jonny> https://github.com/ubports/utqemu/issues/3
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> why does that even have to be snap instead of normal scripts/modified QEMU
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports/utqemu/blob/master/src/utq.sh - ok, it just runs on Arch
<ubptgbot> Quentin Lareau was added by: Quentin Lareau
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Ok, this one was easy to fix. I made a PR. But now I got the next issue:
<ubptgbot> <jonny> ```WARNING: Image format was not specified for '/home/jonatan/snap/utqemu/common/ubuntu-touch-mainline-generic-amd64.img' and probing guessed raw. …          Automatically detecting the format is dangerous for raw images, write operations on block 0 will be restricted. …          Specify the 'raw' format explicitly to remove the restriction
<ubptgbot> s. … Could not access KVM kernel module: Operation not permitted … qemu-system-x86_64: failed to initialize KVM: Operation not permitted```
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> your user doesn't have access to kvm
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> sudo chmod 666 /dev/kvm as dirty workaround
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Is this something that can be solved with the snap package? Or does each and every user testing the snap need to know about it and do something about it?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @NotKit [sudo chmod 666 /dev/kvm as dirty workaround], That didn't help. Still the same issue
<ubptgbot> <jonny> ```$ ls -l /dev/kvm  … crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root kvm 10, 232 Aug 27 11:20 /dev/kvm```
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Adding myself to group `kvm` does not help as well
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> maybe something like apparmor is blocking it?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> In journalctl nothing pops up when I try to run utqemu.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Also filtering for `kvm` didn't show any errors.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] Also filtering in journalctl histor for `kvm` didn't show any errors.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] Also filtering in journalctl history for `kvm` didn't show any errors.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Not sure if that helps but when I was trying to build modded rootfs, I've chmoded kvm to 666, prepared docker image and built the image without any errors
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But after a reboot chmod is gone
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But jenkins was told to regenerate docker image every 14 days, so it have done that without access to kvm
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (it didnt show any errors)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Then when I wanted to build rootfs it failed, and the rootfs was empty (even with kvm chmoded to 666)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It didn't show any errors but the result rootfs was just 0mb in size
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> So after a week of fixing randon things I've regenerated the docker image and it worked
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Tldr … So my idea is to reinstall all packages that wanted to use kvm (qemu, and friends) when kvm will have chmod 666 and try running that command again
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> At least that helped me.
<ubptgbot> <GNU/Beer> Hi everyone, … Quick question - how do I calibrate the battery on Ubuntu Phone running on the Fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> R6_tgm was added by: R6_tgm
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @mrcyjanek [Tldr … So my idea is to reinstall all packages that wanted to use kvm (qemu, and f …], I am not sure which that would be. I tried removing and reinstalling the snap, but that did not have an effect.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone who wants to hide the launcher when there's no app open … here's a workaround, close the the last opej app and immediately reopen it. … Requirement: Slow device such as the Pinephone. I can't replicate it on my xperia x 😄
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> 😃
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [anyone who wants to hide the launcher when there's no app open … here's a workarou …], That's the dirtest workaround every seen.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Javacookies [anyone who wants to hide the launcher when there's no app open … here's a workarou …], Hmm I feel we need an option for this. Like for example @dohbee is correct that hiding the launcher makes no sense at all, but sometimes we should less try to educate the user which generally they will feel as being limited by x and rather
<ubptgbot>  give them options so they feel "free" to choose, even if its a nonsense decision :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Hmm I feel we need an option for this. Like for example @dohbee is correct that …], no option. just make it tap in the empty area to hide it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but someone just has to do the work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [no option. just make it tap in the empty area to hide it], Or that yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah that's the simplest solution I guess … though doesn't seem simple enough to implement
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I tried before a quick experiment and it did work but it was also triggered when tapping in the app spread 😅 and generally mess up the cirrent hidding/showing logic
<ubptgbot> riddlach was added by: riddlach
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Hey guys!
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> I have little question
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Yes?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> I have builded boot from postmarket os on libhybris base
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Can i use it with actual ubuntu touch release?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> I think hybris and halium not compatible in that way, yes?
<ubptgbot> Ajdj was added by: Ajdj
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Say to me, if you think about my stupidity
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> [Edit] I have builded boot image from postmarket os on libhybris base
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If you are talking about mainline ubtouch it is possible
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But less likely to work
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> OnePlus 6t have mainline ubtouch but it is not usable
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It only boots to ui
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [It only boots to ui], Postmarketos on my device (redmi 6a) too
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> K, ill try to build halium image
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Thx for info
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> <3
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> as far as I know, mainline on android devices isn't functional as a phone right now due to lack of basic functions.
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Also, mainline = last official canonical release?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Not communitg ubports build?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> [Edit] Not community ubports build?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> mainline means latest kernel
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Oh, thats better than i think
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @mrcyjanek [mainline means latest kernel], I remember mainline kernel only for standard Linux OS on phone...XD
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> if mainline Ubuntu Touch version... maybe it has chance.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Mainline kernel can boot anything
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Even ubtouch
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And even android
<ubptgbot> <Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴> (Photo, 515x690) https://irc.ubports.com/dLuc4FFd.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But because mainline isnt functional it doesnt make sense to use it
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴 [<reply to media>], ... no.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴 [<reply to media>], .. no
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Nono 𝘠𝘦𝘴 𝘠𝘦𝘴 [<reply to media>], [Edit] .. no.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> XD
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [But because mainline isnt functional it doesnt make sense to use it], If i think in right direction - all troubles from blobs?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @riddlach [If i think in right direction - all troubles from blobs?], Probably... I'm not into mainline xd
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [Probably... I'm not into mainline xd], Heh, we need more opensource drivers
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> But whos' writing?..
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @riddlach [Heh, we need more opensource drivers], Tell that to the big companies
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [Tell that to the big companies], Some of that companies refuse to get me linux sources, which run his android firmwares
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> I think trying to get foss drivers open a black hole in some offices
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> [Edit] I think trying to get foss drivers can open a black hole in some offices
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Sry 4 bad eng, but i think u understand me
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Its probably offtopic but I noticed from the latest purism video they got great performance boost on firefox and similar 3d apps. I hope its something we can achieve in sooner times for libertine and maybe anbox
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @riddlach [I think trying to get foss drivers can open a black hole in some offices], Yeah, but thats a lot of work to do
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [Yeah, but thats a lot of work to do], Yes, ofcourse, reverse engineering of soc is a monumental work, even without writing drivers for it
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Boris Mihailov [Its probably offtopic but I noticed from the latest purism video they got great …], for libertine, Wayland/Xwayland may help but not sure about Anbox
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Offtopic: can sailfish run on halium?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Is there any architectural moments to broke it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riddlach [Offtopic: can sailfish run on halium?], if you want to talk about halium, perhaps you should join https://t.me/halium instead
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [if you want to talk about halium, perhaps you should join https://t.me/halium in …], Thanx!!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sometimes viewfinder of the camera on the xperia X becomes black, is there a quicker fix than rebooting?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> or sometimes half is green 😅
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Javacookies [or sometimes half is green 😅], Using gst-droid? Switching resolutions should help.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no, haven't tried that yet … maybe I should but on second thought, maybe I'll just wait for it to actually land and for OTA-13. I don't use the camera much anyway 😄 … Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [or sometimes half is green 😅], That most of the time is fixes by restarting the app.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [sometimes viewfinder of the camera on the xperia X becomes black, is there a qui …], I found that `sometimes` it helps to wait a couple of seconds. Something seems to be stuck. Otherwise I only know reboot.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [That most of the time is fixes by restarting the app.], it doesn't and it's like that in all apps that use the camera
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I need to try the resolution thing the next time this happens.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Anyway....anyone with Xperia X Performance or other Xperia ports? … would like to ask to test a click package...and armfh by the way
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [it doesn't and it's like that in all apps that use the camera], It needs sometimes two or three restarts, but works here forbthe green half error.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Just X here.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I hate Five Letters...there's always one word that I can't figure the hell out  😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, it's not exactly complete either
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's fun to play though and it open almost intantaneously on the Xperia X … it's using Ergo now, right? … I mean your for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> [Edit] it's fun to play though and it open almost intantaneously on the Xperia X … it's using Ergo now, right? … I mean your fork
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> one thing I noticed, I remeber the box flashes green when the word is correct but that doesn't seem to happen now
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'll log a bug when I get the time, for now I will sleep because I finally guessed that damn word
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's "Grant" stupid me 😂
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Just realized that there is a second version of that game available in OpenStore issued by Brian. Maybe one is enough? 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [one thing I noticed, I remeber the box flashes green when the word is correct bu …], True, that is missing.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> There could be three color flashes: right word, wrong word, word that has already been picked.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it needs a lot of work still, sure
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I wouldn't say that though. ☺ It works. Just some small tweaks missing.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The reals game changer would be an option to allow word lists of other languages.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Oh, it is not themed. Always dark theme.
<ubptgbot> Hai Rb was added by: Hai Rb
<ubptgbot> Kosmic D was added by: Kosmic D
<ubptgbot> As Z was added by: As Z
<ubptgbot> Crystal2200 was added by: Crystal2200
<ubptgbot> <Crystal2200> Does anyone know what's the status for cmda user, the carrier is none and can not search carrier list for ubuntu touch
#ubports 2020-08-28
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Crystal2200 [Does anyone know what's the status for cmda user, the carrier is none and can no …], CDMA does not currently work in UT unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Crystal2200> Thanks for your reply, any support plan for it in the future ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No specific plan at the moment, and US telcos are migrating away
<ubptgbot> Cirilo Herd was added by: Cirilo Herd
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's technically supported, right? It's just that a patch was done to fix some issue in specific devices whoch disables it. that's IIRC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [it's technically supported, right? It's just that a patch was done to fix some i …], well, nobody is working on specifically making CDMA work again, and all the fixes i've tried, still result in the pro5 being stupid
<ubptgbot> juancardozo was added by: juancardozo
<ubptgbot> <C> Pine phone  and nexus 5 with ubantu touch will supports sim network in india and other Asia countries? Calling , internet and sms works or not ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [I hate Five Letters...there's always one word that I can't figure the hell out …], Same here - I am addicted to that game
<ubptgbot> <Satriouz> @sevralti [<reply to media>], Wifi, data & Bluetooth working?
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> Yes
<ubptgbot> <sevralti> All is working!!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @C [Pine phone  and nexus 5 with ubantu touch will supports sim network in india and …], Not for VoLTE-only carrier at the moment. Everything else should work
<ubptgbot> <C> @Flohack [Not for VoLTE-only carrier at the moment. Everything else should work], It means calling sms internet work properly.pine phone has a international bands in their phone?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @C [It means calling sms internet work properly.pine phone has a international bands …], It says Quectel EG-25G with worldwide bands so I assume yes :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> is Christian Pauly in here (or maybe in App Dev?)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> I have some questions about Jotit
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [is Christian Pauly in here (or maybe in App Dev?)], I think he only uses Matrix, so even when you see him writing here its via Bridge. You would need to try adding him on Matrix
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <jonny> There is no bridge in this group 😉
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @YougoChats [is Christian Pauly in here (or maybe in App Dev?)], Lookout for the user name krille
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @jonny [There is no bridge in this group 😉], that was my next question 😅 I opened FC and saw a major mismatch in posts in the upborts room.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @jonny [Lookout for the user name krille], thanks
<ubptgbot> <Nelin88> Hi guys. I'm lucky owner PinePhone UBports edition)) I'm can't found where I can change phone name. Please, tell me where this setting.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hostname?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Nelin88 [Hi guys. I'm lucky owner PinePhone UBports edition)) I'm can't found where I can …], You mean the name shown in the  lock screen?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [Hostname?], I've changed it by using nmtui and then editing /etc/hosts
<ubptgbot> <Nelin88> @Javacookies [You mean the name shown in the  lock screen?], Yes, it is
<ubptgbot> <Nelin88> I edit the hostname with the command "sudo hostname <namedevice>". But I can't find where the name of the lock screen is changed.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't think you should change it elsewhere than the wizard. You might get conflicts
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you may delete a file to retrigger the first run wizard.. let me check its exact location
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think it is this one … `~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run`
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the wizard wil be displayed immediately after you delete it
<ubptgbot> <Nelin88> Good, I try to do it like this. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Nelin88> It worked, thanks man))
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats [thanks], figured out his tag. reluctant to just go and PM him 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Nelin88 [It worked, thanks man))], Maybe you should file a feature request as well. I think it should be possible to modify this without going through the wizard again.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's only the display name anyway, actual user is always `phablet`
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies [Maybe you should file a feature request as well. I think it should be possible t …], some editable "about me" section in system settiings maybe
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> @Javacookies [Maybe you should file a feature request as well. I think it should be possible t …], I am pretty sure I did that the other day via system settings or UTTT. But now I can't find it...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> modify the display name?
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't remember that being available anywhere....maybe you just deleted the config file via UTTT?
<ubptgbot> <Volkmar> Yes, now I remember, you are right...
<ubptgbot> <Boris Mihailov> Any way to bypass apparmor for webber on xperia x?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> why would you want that on a webapp?
<ubptgbot> munna1015 was added by: munna1015
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Bypassing AppArmor is a bad idea generally, especially if it involves complex, potentially insecure/easily pwnable software like a browser.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @YougoChats [figured out his tag. reluctant to just go and PM him 🤔], You could open an issue and start the title with 'question' at Jotit app. Otherwise just PM him and ask kindly. I am quite sure he will not not mind.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> heh double negative :-P
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> yeah i want to make sure it's not just me doing it wrong before filing an issue
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @YougoChats [yeah i want to make sure it's not just me doing it wrong before filing an issue], Don't worry. If you do it wrong, then the issue is easlily closed. Otherwise it is worth opening it.
<ubptgbot> <sellted> Hello friends! … Do we have the functionality in Ubuntu Touch which allow to add the phone number to the "black list"? … Recently I got a lot of spam calls and continue to call me regular every day... … Thank you for any suggestions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no integrated solution for that yet, no
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @sellted [Hello friends! … Do we have the functionality in Ubuntu Touch which allow to add t …], Sadly not, although it has been discussed before
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sellted [Hello friends! … Do we have the functionality in Ubuntu Touch which allow to add t …], There is a paid solution: http://f-call-dev.blogspot.com/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is a paid proprietary app that requires unconfined access, and registering your IMEI with them
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [there is a paid proprietary app that requires unconfined access, and registering …], they reduced it to last 7 digits of IMEI ^^ due to complaints
<ubptgbot> Alypotter1 was added by: Alypotter1
<ubptgbot> Keith353 was added by: Keith353
<ubptgbot> J0SH1X was added by: J0SH1X
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> hi , i installed the ubuntu touch gsi to my lg g7 thinq , everything exept wifi works , the wifi driver is loaded and reports as okay but it doesnt show any wifi networks
<ubptgbot> <SomebodyGreen> How I can deny to this program to get my IMEI? Any special soft? Permission tuning?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SomebodyGreen [How I can deny to this program to get my IMEI? Any special soft? Permission tuni …], look at the about this phone page in system settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @J0SH1X [hi , i installed the ubuntu touch gsi to my lg g7 thinq , everything exept wifi …], you are porting the device? or installing someone else's port?
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @dohbee [you are porting the device? or installing someone else's port?], its a gsi port
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> it works on any treble supported android phone
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> you just need to do the kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, who is doing the work for making the kernel work with UT?
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> i did it myself
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> i followed the guides
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> the os boots and anything besides wifi works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should probably join https://t.me/halium then to discuss issues with it
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> even calls and mobile data
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or perhaps https://t.me/UBports_porting
<ubptgbot> <Verevka86> @J0SH1X [the os boots and anything besides wifi works], Have you tried disabling ipa3 in kernel defconfig?
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Verevka86 [Have you tried disabling ipa3 in kernel defconfig?], yep that leads to a non buildable wifi driver#
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> its qcacld3 i saw the annotation in the docs
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomebodyGreen [How I can deny to this program to get my IMEI? Any special soft? Permission tuni …], Again: They ask you for the last 7 digits (not the full) of your IMEI to tailor a registration code for it. Its payware, and its €10,- which I think is a reasonable price for it. So in other words you cannot deny the software to read your
<ubptgbot> IMEI since its part of its licensing
<ubptgbot> LSolrac was added by: LSolrac
<ubptgbot> neuhochsbedva1970 was added by: neuhochsbedva1970
<ubptgbot> <crisistrustee> Call for Testing: Ubuntu Touch OTA-13 … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blogs-news-1/post/call-for-testing-ubuntu-touch-ota-13-3717
<ubptgbot> <neuhochsbedva1970> (Photo, 435x637) https://irc.ubports.com/zMXcliSr.png
<ubptgbot> Damien_Pierson was added by: Damien_Pierson
<ubptgbot> <SomebodyGreen> @Flohack [Again: They ask you for the last 7 digits (not the full) of your IMEI to tailor …], Thanks. I prefer to pay more than €10, but don't say IMEI of my phone.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SomebodyGreen [Thanks. I prefer to pay more than €10, but don't say IMEI of my phone.], Again I repeat myself: They ask for a part of your IMEI
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> it has no meaning to them other to make a unique key
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Mesh when 100 IMEIs have thebsame last seven digits 😜
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Messy when 100 IMEIs have thebsame last seven digits 😜
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Messy when 100 IMEIs have the same last seven digits 😜
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> more like 1000000 :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah, they can then just read the whole IMEI anyway when you install the app
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> Hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or 10000000
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @Damien_Pierson [Hi], hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Damien_Pierson [Hi], hi. we don't have such bots here
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> @dohbee [hi. we don't have such bots here], Oh then I guess I need to ask directly
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @dohbee [hi. we don't have such bots here], hes real ik him xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Damien_Pierson [Oh then I guess I need to ask directly], yeah, just ask, or search group history maybe
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> Well I'd like to switch from Android to Ubuntu Touch on my smartphone, unfortunately it's not in the supported, tho I saw that you could use a GSI instead with a helium supported kernel, I was looking if people tried UT with my device (K20 Pro/Mi 9T Pro) but not much in the chat history
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> [Edit] Well I'd like to switch from Android to Ubuntu Touch on my smartphone, unfortunately it's not in the supported list, tho I saw that you could use a GSI instead with a helium supported kernel, I was looking if people tried UT with my device (K20 Pro/Mi 9T Pro) but not much in the chat history
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might try asking about that in https://t.me/halium instead
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> I will, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the halium 9 GSI stuff is not fully supported yet, but is still in development.
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @dohbee [the halium 9 GSI stuff is not fully supported yet, but is still in development.], yeah f*** IPA3 kernel driver
<ubptgbot> <Damien_Pierson> Also, I'd like to try it on the Redmi 4X, since I can maybe get one and it's supported, so I guess I can ask here about it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik it's also not a fully supported device yet either. it's still a work in progress
<ubptgbot> <Dario> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ieOwkOkL.webp
<ubptgbot> <Dario> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/30W7dgyC.webp
<ubptgbot> <Dario> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/oKc3ifKz.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont [Messy when 100 IMEIs have the same last seven digits 😜], Its a small protection against copyng the app, norhing more
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> @Damien_Pierson [Also, I'd like to try it on the Redmi 4X, since I can maybe get one and it's sup …], We're currently integrating it with the installer
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @RealDanct12 [We're currently integrating it with the installer], oh nice youre here aswell
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've seen quite a few Xiaomi UT ports recently and they mostly look great already. Hopefully, their port will be continued and at some point will be very functional as a phone
<kirvesAxe> I wonder if porting UT to Gemini is easier with the default android, or flashing it first to rooted android/sailfish/something else
<ubptgbot> Sunilkumar was added by: Sunilkumar
<ubptgbot> Gondy was added by: Gondy
<ubptgbot> p3r3gr1n0 was added by: p3r3gr1n0
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Javacookies [I've seen quite a few Xiaomi UT ports recently and they mostly look great alread …], Xiaomi are very good
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Like the latest RC xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I love rc as it is "gimme fast updates, but not so fast I have broken stuff"
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! Is it possible to create .desktop file to run command in the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> And where should I put that file?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> terminal-app doesn't support running apps in that manner unfortunately. do you need a terminal window opened, or just to run a script with no visual indication of it?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [terminal-app doesn't support running apps in that manner unfortunately. do you n …], I wanted to have a shortcut for `htop`, so I need to have visual output.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only way would be to package qtermwidget in the click and make an app that just runs htop instead of being a generic terminal app, currently
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [only way would be to package qtermwidget in the click and make an app that just …], I'll check that
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @kirvesAxe [I wonder if porting UT to Gemini is easier with the default android, or flashing …], Gemini PDA?
<hendursaga> Hello! I see that UT supports OTA now. Is there any heightened security risk using OTA?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hendursaga [Hello! I see that UT supports OTA now. Is there any heightened security risk usi …], UT updates have always supported OTA, unless you're talking about a specific device or something
<hendursaga> Pinephone.
<kirvesAxe> @NotKit yeah, Gemini PDA by Planet Computers :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was always meant to have the system-image based updates over the air, so yeah, it's had them for a while now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so it's perfectly fine to use them. manually flashing every update is just a tiresome task, and the update still comes over the internet to get to your device
<hendursaga> OK. Maybe I was thinking some other distro. But how exactly does this OTA thing work? Is it like automatic updates for apt or..?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> kirvesAxe, it's rather outdated by now, but check https://gist.github.com/NotKit/1903121eb2857abf3ceaf1a75cf93bb5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hendursaga [OK. Maybe I was thinking some other distro. But how exactly does this OTA thing …], no. Ubuntu Touch uses an image based update for rootfs. the updater downloads a new image when one is available, if you're on wifi (depending on your configured update preferences), and you still have to go to system settings to tell it to inst
<ubptgbot> all the update
<hendursaga> So there's a risk that if the build server gets compromised, every single UT phone could potentially get compromised?
<kirvesAxe> @NotKit thanks, I'll try it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> not sure if porting channel is bridged to IRC, but I should be able to help there
<hendursaga> I'm assuming the updates are at least signed, right??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are always theoretical risks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall the specific technical details of the updates
<hendursaga> Hmmm. OK. I guess I'll install using Jumpdrive now.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> @NotKit [kirvesAxe, it's rather outdated by now, but check https://gist.github.com/NotKit …], While everyone's talking about it.. do your gemini/cosmo ubports images support OTA updates? wasnt sure if this is integral to ubports or something the porter has to do!
#ubports 2020-08-29
<ubptgbot> heyrama was added by: heyrama
<ubptgbot> No Thanks was added by: No Thanks
<ubptgbot> <No Thanks> Hey guys I'm thinking of experimenting with ubuntu touch on a nexus 5, but before I do is it possible to revert back to stock if I don't like it? Does anyone have a guide handy?
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> Is anyone working on MIA1? … Also, is convergence available on Lenovo Z2 plus?
<ubptgbot> Yohanes Christian was added by: Yohanes Christian
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @No Thanks [Hey guys I'm thinking of experimenting with ubuntu touch on a nexus 5, but befor …], yes, it's quite easy to go back to android. Just do the normal way of installing Android. Nexus Root toolkit is a good tool for it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @mrmechanic3000 [Is anyone working on MIA1? … Also, is convergence available on Lenovo Z2 plus?], which part of convergence? the video out?
<ubptgbot> <No Thanks> Thank you Kugi
<ubptgbot> <mrmechanic3000> @mateosalta [which part of convergence? the video out?], Yes
<ubptgbot> jigarpunadiya was added by: jigarpunadiya
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @hendursaga [So there's a risk that if the build server gets compromised, every single UT pho …], Well every server can get compromised, why you would think other distros are safe from that? Thats not specific to UT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you are afraid that a server gets compromised better not download anything at all
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [If you are afraid that a server gets compromised better not download anything at …], Well put xD
<ubptgbot> hristoviedo was added by: hristoviedo
<ubptgbot> <sellted> @dohbee [there is no integrated solution for that yet, no], Thank you for help!
<ubptgbot> D3adpaul77 was added by: D3adpaul77
<ubptgbot> J_Jul_T was added by: J_Jul_T
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Welcome all
<ubptgbot> <KochiMakto> (Photo, 404x316) https://irc.ubports.com/x0ogxLYQ.png Hi, wanna to connect with 1200 business, consumers. You need add 2 business & 3 consumers contacts to join and post message subject to group rules. Then fill webform
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @admins
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> Can I use a USB wifi stick if I include the drivers for it in my kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess so
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> I guess I should try it then
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> I rly want to try Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> ubports is good, it only lacks in 3rd party apps department
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> only if we had more apps
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @ItsMeShouko [ubports is good, it only lacks in 3rd party apps department], I included anbox support in my kernel
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> BTW what is libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ItsMeShouko [only if we had more apps], if you build them, they will come
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @J0SH1X [BTW what is libertine?], a tool for managing a container to run legacy/CLI applications in when needed
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @J0SH1X [I included anbox support in my kernel], Did you try multi account on tg in anbox? when I do, it freezes eventually and fails to boot afterwards
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @J0SH1X [I included anbox support in my kernel], [Edit] Did you try multi account on tg in anbox? when I do, it freezes eventually and ubports fails to boot afterwards
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @ItsMeShouko [Did you try multi account on tg in anbox? when I do, it freezes eventually and u …], My wifi doesn't work so I didn't try anything
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @J0SH1X [I included anbox support in my kernel], [Edit] Did you try multi account on tg in anbox? when I do, it freezes eventually and then it force reboot. Afterwards ubports fails to boot afterwards
<ubptgbot> <ItsMeShouko> @J0SH1X [I included anbox support in my kernel], [Edit] Did you try multi account on tg in anbox? when I do, it freezes eventually and then it force reboot. Afterwards ubports fails to boot
<ubptgbot> Raj Mehta was added by: Raj Mehta
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 2340x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/Kj0HKwy8.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Is it normal load for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I'm just playing music in the background
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I mean 208 tasks and 820 threads
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> doesn't seem that bad then
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Damn :/ my desktop have smaller load than that, is there any way to lower that?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Also 5.19 as a load is a bit high.. I think.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> After 5 minutes of listening to music and typing random commands in terminal load is on 2.10 :/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Alsooo, can we please get non-free codecs installed in rootfs? I'd like to watch pirated movie on my phone, and it is in mkv and media player refuse to play it :c
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [I mean 208 tasks and 820 threads], Dont worry about number of tasks and threads. Compare with ubuntu desktop, its even more there
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [Dont worry about number of tasks and threads. Compare with ubuntu desktop, its e …], Hmm, okay.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [Alsooo, can we please get non-free codecs installed in rootfs? I'd like to watch …], mkv is a free container. what codec is the data inside it?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [Alsooo, can we please get non-free codecs installed in rootfs? I'd like to watch …], Well then dont pirate movies ;)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [mkv is a free container. what codec is the data inside it?], Let me check
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [Well then dont pirate movies ;)], Oh.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Rootfs is limited in size, we have a general policy to not add any new stuff. Besides that I doubt it would be that easy just to install one package.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You can try yourself and tell us the results
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [You can try yourself and tell us the results], Ill
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well we can't ship non-free things really
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i'm pretty sure matroska support is already there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because matroska is a free format
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Ill look for problem then
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> where the problem coulr be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah. `gstreamer1.0-plugins-good` has the matroska plug-in, and is installed in UT
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> maybe install the ugly gstreamer package?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe trying to figure out what the issue is exactly before grasping at straws? :P
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Well then dont pirate movies ;)], Lmao
<ubptgbot> <atp468> Hello. Apologies in advance but does ubtouch work with 4g?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <atp468> Nice thank you ^^.
<ubptgbot> <atp468> If all i need is calls text and a browser, can i use ub as a primary devica?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably. many people do
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> Yeah, i use it as a daily driver on my oneplus 3. Everything but video seems to work pretty well already
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @atp468 [If all i need is calls text and a browser, can i use ub as a primary devica?], But it depends on your device how usable it is
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> Is the OTA13 going to be stable for Oneplus 3T?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does oneplus 3t have devel channel now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or rc channel?
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> yes
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> But stable no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then it should get stable channel when ota13 release happens, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will be the same image as is currently in rc though
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> I use it in rc chanel,and work fine
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> Thank's
<ubptgbot> <NunoRocha51> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mrcyjanek [Alsooo, can we please get non-free codecs installed in rootfs? I'd like to watch …], UT has a piracy-blocking feature so you can't watch your pirated movies 😝
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Hey can anyone help me to install httracker in ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Bhojpuria_bhaia [Hey can anyone help me to install httracker in ubuntu?], this group is about Ubuntu Touch (https://ubuntu-touch.io) not a support group for traditional Ubuntu on PCs
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> Ok can you please provide me the link to that community
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://ubuntu.com has links to their official support channels
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pretty sure there is no telegram group though
<ubptgbot> <Bhojpuria_bhaia> So any suggestions … What should I do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> go to the ubuntu web site, find a method of asking for support that you prefer to use, and go there i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or ask whomever develops httracker, whatever that is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but this is the wrong group :)
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> QA 83 will comes up in 40 mins https://youtu.be/50Ar0aJuGWk
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> Q&A is live now!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ScardracS [QA 83 will comes up in 40 mins https://youtu.be/50Ar0aJuGWk], Can you Twitter us? xD
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @Flohack [Can you Twitter us? xD], Did it
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: We are live! https://youtu.be/50Ar0aJuGWk
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> I believe in you both
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> I do not, but I have no choice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think this Josef person in youtube chat is trying to troll
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (it's not really)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can patch it to be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ArubIslander don't feed the troll :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip oxide is better than webengine before webengine existed, and webkit was not good enough
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @Flohack [Rootfs is limited in size, we have a general policy to not add any new stuff. Be …], Simlinks is a our saviour. Or rootfs r/o?
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @Flohack [Rootfs is limited in size, we have a general policy to not add any new stuff. Be …], [Edit] Simlinks is an our saviour. Or rootfs r/o?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Javacookies [UT has a piracy-blocking feature so you can't watch your pirated movies 😝], Ah, if that's feature it's ok xd
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @Javacookies [UT has a piracy-blocking feature so you can't watch your pirated movies 😝], >Linux … >Piracy blocking … Just lol
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Any word in this sentence  just a platinum
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Javacookies [UT has a piracy-blocking feature so you can't watch your pirated movies 😝], Lmao
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [>Linux … >Piracy blocking … Just lol], Windows you have to pay for the codecs to watch them lmao
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> "AOSP is not convergence, independence, FOSS?"
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @amyosx [Windows you have to pay for the codecs to watch them lmao], VLC is totally free, and yes, Windows 10 "Movies" app have general codecs from box
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> yea
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> I don't remember a time where I had to pay for codecs when I used windows
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [VLC is totally free, and yes, Windows 10 "Movies" app have general codecs from b …], True, but for stuff Like hevc you have to pay
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> In stock movies
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @riddlach [>Linux … >Piracy blocking … Just lol], On my dwsktop I can only watch pirated movies because of drm lol
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @amyosx [True, but for stuff Like hevc you have to pay], meh, my gpu cant process hevc with special hevc instruction
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @amyosx [True, but for stuff Like hevc you have to pay], [Edit] meh, my gpu cant process hevc with special hevc instructions set
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lol nor can mine but point remains, it should be free
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [On my dwsktop I can only watch pirated movies because of drm lol], You know what many of online movie sites have free licensed movies?
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Good time, the question about turbo, as you know, for a normal installation, you need to change the partition.  The question is, if after that you put the android again, will the partition be reset?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @riddlach [You know what many of online movie sites have free licensed movies?], Yeah, I'm using the pirate bay
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @mrcyjanek [Yeah, I'm using the pirate bay], )))
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip you can just make some bind mounts into `~/` and not resize the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also note that it won't work on pinephone
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @amyosx [Lol nor can mine but point remains, it should be free], Look what i find https://www.videolan.org/developers/x265.html
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [Look what i find https://www.videolan.org/developers/x265.html], Microshit still charge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amyosx [Microshit still charge], language and be nice
<ubptgbot> <kipters> @amyosx [True, but for stuff Like hevc you have to pay], Never had to pay for hevc
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [language and be nice], Sorry
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Amy, No one forces you to use proprietary players
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @kipters [Never had to pay for hevc], It is 2.99 on ms store
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [Amy, No one forces you to use proprietary players], I don't lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and let's stay on topic please
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I use manjaro on desktop, and Ubuntu touch on main phone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [and let's stay on topic please], Sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip no.
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [and let's stay on topic please], We on topic, just talking about playing videos on UT
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [and let's stay on topic please], [Edit] Were on topic, just talking about playing videos on UT
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [and let's stay on topic please], [Edit] We're on topic, just talking about playing videos on UT
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Rootfs is readonly?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [Rootfs is readonly?], Can be made rw in UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riddlach [We're on topic, just talking about playing videos on UT], paying for codecs on windows has nothing to do with UT
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Not adviced as I broke ota
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riddlach [Rootfs is readonly?], yes. updates are image based
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @amyosx [Can be made rw in UT Tweak Tool], If this true, you can place codec libs in sdcard/storage and simlink libs in /libs/ or other lib-specific way
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> But, you can compile it for your architecture
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @riddlach [If this true, you can place codec libs in sdcard/storage and simlink libs in /li …], And break ota xD
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Yes
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Everything have a price
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> again, the aforementioned problem is probably something else. figure out the actual problem before arguing about theoretical solutions
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [again, the aforementioned problem is probably something else. figure out the act …], Ok
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [again, the aforementioned problem is probably something else. figure out the act …], We have already come to the decision that there are simply no necessary codecs for viewing, if I understand everything correctly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riddlach [We have already come to the decision that there are simply no necessary codecs f …], for viewing what? the specific example that spawned all that noise, was about an mkv file, for which the decoder is already installed because it's an open format
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> @dohbee [for viewing what? the specific example that spawned all that noise, was about an …], Idk, i'm confused
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> And Yes, what is protection from piracy?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [Good time, the question about turbo, as you know, for a normal installation, you …], missed this, but yes, android image requires different partition sizes from UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riddlach [And Yes, what is protection from piracy?], nothing, it was sarcasm
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Oh lol
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Just take it all seriously
<ubptgbot> <riddlach> Sry!
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @dohbee [missed this, but yes, android image requires different partition sizes from UT], that is, do I need to re-do the partitions for UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [that is, do I need to re-do the partitions for UT?], yes, to go from android to UT the partition layout needs to be changed from what android uses on the pro5
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> Ehhh, again this "dance with a tambourine" is sad that this is not in automatic mode
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> @dohbee [@ArubIslander don't feed the troll :P], Heh... Yeah, I belatedly realised...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [Ehhh, again this "dance with a tambourine" is sad that this is not in automatic …], yeah well, it's sad that everything got dropped because it wasn't making enough money for canonical
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack for the delta, it only overwrites things which are in the image which did change
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so dpkg won't know that something is installed any more, but the binaries and such will still be there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> full image update will overwrite everything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the delta is just a tarball of the set of files that changed from the last update
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [the delta is just a tarball of the set of files that changed from the last updat …], oh cool
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @dohbee [yeah well, it's sad that everything got dropped because it wasn't making enough …], If the canonical guys took your idea with pibephone, it would be a success!  You are great, this is really cool, although I again flashed the phone for android, I decided to transfer it to UT again. Android no more inspires me =)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip no, swap baaaaad on phones
<ubptgbot> <Jaymz665> @dohbee [yeah well, it's sad that everything got dropped because it wasn't making enough …], [Edit] If the canonical guys took your idea with pinephone, it would be a success!  You are great, this is really cool, although I again flashed the phone for android, I decided to transfer it to UT again. Android no more inspires me =)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fedora is enabling zRAM on everything by default now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jaymz665 [If the canonical guys took your idea with pinephone, it would be a success!  You …], we didn't make pinephone. pine64 did. the way  it came about is basically the same way the meizu and bq partnerships with canonical happened. there were just no companies making anything like pinephone or librem5 with reasoanble specs at that ti
<ubptgbot> me
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [fedora is enabling zRAM on everything by default now], zRAM works well on channel where we have 2 GB ram on android 10 lmao
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whee another troll in YT chat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip samsung note 20 ultra when
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [@mariogrip samsung note 20 ultra when], Wen eta iPhone 12
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> never
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Imagine if apple allowed boot loader unlock
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Or unsigned firmware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> imagine if hardware makers released open source drivers
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> That'd be sick
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [imagine if hardware makers released open source drivers], Yes
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Pls
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> interested to know if the ubports for fxtec pro1 has the same problem as my cosmo communicator, ie. no clue how to add a custom keyboard layout so the next level for symbols etc. doesnt work 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PiecerEdd [interested to know if the ubports for fxtec pro1 has the same problem as my cosm …], it should work using the keyboard indicator in the top panel
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> @dohbee [it should work using the keyboard indicator in the top panel], the problem is the keyboard layout for the cosmo doesnt exist
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> and ive no idea how to add one
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> theres a Xorg keyboard layout for it but i cant find how to add/port this to mir/lomiri :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh. it's a standard xkb thing though right?
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i think so yeah
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> What's the reason for needing Halium? I see in the docs info on the how, but not the why. (My only UT experience is through Pinephone, so apologies)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [What's the reason for needing Halium? I see in the docs info on the how, but not …], because android devices don't have open source drivers in upstream linux. we have to run a minimal set of android components to make the hardware work, on android devices
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Is it the mainline Linux kernel with certain driver blobs? Or you mean like the android kernel entirely?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @YepYepperson [Is it the mainline Linux kernel with certain driver blobs? Or you mean like the …], Its android kernel with android chroot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [Is it the mainline Linux kernel with certain driver blobs? Or you mean like the …], no. the blobs only work with specific kernel version. it's the kernel version that came with the device, with some patches for UT; and an lxc that some android userspace components run in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> android kernel itself also has plenty of improvements for mobile things that haven't been upstreamed yet
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Interesting. But the Android userspace stuff doesn't actually run, right? We're talking about some like initrd thing that sets up the LXC container?
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> I mean, it's not like running Xubuntu in ChromeOS, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [Interesting. But the Android userspace stuff doesn't actually run, right? We're …], none of the java stuff. only low level things like timekeeper and camera service and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> very minimal android
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Wild
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> That makes the Pinephone situation make a lot more sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why?
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Well, is Pinephone the first non-Halium device? (aside from the x86 port maybe?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, and raspberry pi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, non-android device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to be fair, all the devices canonical ported, and nexus 5, opo, and similar devices are not using halium yet (but are doing the same things that halium was built on)
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Oh gotcha, interesting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YepYepperson [Interesting. But the Android userspace stuff doesn't actually run, right? We're …], camera server needs to run, all radio stuff, some sensor things etc... So its basically all services in Android coming from init.rc
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> For some we also dont know what they are, but you cannot easily remove them ^^
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Uh oh, mystery code
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YepYepperson [Uh oh, mystery code], Life is also a mystery, I am not scared ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YepYepperson [Uh oh, mystery code], Be honest, how much code from the kernel you really understand what its doing
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Very little, to be honest. Pointers in C make my eyes glaze over.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Be honest, how much code from the kernel you really understand what its doing], well the important bits you need to understand what the hardware does to understand what the kernel source is doing :P
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> How did Canonical get those few devices working without/before Halium? Does yet mean the plan is to convert them over to sort of streamline development?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YepYepperson [How did Canonical get those few devices working without/before Halium? Does yet …], The porting process is nowadays almost the same. Halium is a more formalized way to boot the device, but its not a huge change in fact. And yes we will bring some older devices to Halium 7.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YepYepperson [How did Canonical get those few devices working without/before Halium? Does yet …], doing most the same things halium does, just in a more specific way, because the goal wasn't to make a platform to ship other linux distros on top of. only Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium just takes all that stuff and works to make it more of a product that is generic and that other distros can use to run on top of android devices with
<ubptgbot> <YepYepperson> Do they still need the Android kernel? Or is the hardware more open?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YepYepperson [Do they still need the Android kernel? Or is the hardware more open?], Android hardware is never open 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> android devices are android devices. being open or not has nothing to do with the OS
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Flohack [Android hardware is never open 😆], hardware is never open 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @vtsoft [hardware is never open 😆], Well thats not true entirely, it depends on how well its documented.
<ubptgbot> GPavon was added by: GPavon
<ubptgbot> Fuxl M was added by: Fuxl M
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> @hacker12455 [I don't remember a time where I had to pay for codecs when I used windows], Because you pay that when buying a PC from a store. If you build your own PC and download the codecs you are likely doing so illegally
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> I assume that for most devices that you can run UT for you already paid for the codec license at the time of hardware purchase. If Android includes it "for free" I believe UBPorts can too
<ubptgbot> <Lorxu> But don't quote me on that, it's complex legal stuff
#ubports 2020-08-30
<ubptgbot> kisekinopureya was added by: kisekinopureya
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [maybe trying to figure out what the issue is exactly before grasping at straws? …], worth a shot, mkv is just a container - could have any format inside, might get lucky ;p
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> and anything that sends  a pirate on a long treasure hunt( goose chase) is something worht while
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Lorxu [I assume that for most devices that you can run UT for you already paid for the …], built into the android bit i believe, with the drivers - but even for the ubuntu touch phones, canonical had to buy a h264 licence
<ubptgbot> edergonn was added by: edergonn
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lorxu [I assume that for most devices that you can run UT for you already paid for the …], in terms of that, the codecs are handled through hardware on the android side, and UT has a free software plug-in for gstreamer which talks to the android HAL to do hardware decoding, which is why mp4 works for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [worth a shot, mkv is just a container - could have any format inside, might get …], yes, but you can check what it actually is first, before hoping to "get lucky" especially since it was probably copied over from a PC or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [built into the android bit i believe, with the drivers - but even for the ubuntu …], no, the hardware does it, so no special license payments required by canonical or ubports.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> at the time they did buy h264
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [at the time they did buy h264], no. canonical licensed h264 way before Ubuntu on phones existed, for Ubuntu in general. and at some point after that (i think also before Ubuntu on phones), MPEG group stated they wouldn't pursue individuals for h264 license infringement or something like that
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.theregister.com/2010/05/05/canonical_h264_video/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> see https://www.theregister.com/2010/05/05/canonical_h264_video/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which was 2010
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the point of that was to be able to ship something to Ubuntu users on PCs. it is irrelevant on android based phones
<ubptgbot> Yuvi was added by: Yuvi
<ubptgbot> <livrecinq> Hello. I noticed (it already happened 2 or 3 times) that flight mode freezes Xperia X (suzu F5121) : it becomes unusable until i reach a login screen, after a lot of unsuccessfull attempts of warm start. Has someone already encountered the same ?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Found a bug in latest rc on bq e4.5: if I try shutting down the phone with apps open it reboots, if I have all apps shut it powers off as expected
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Any idea why this is?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [Found a bug in latest rc on bq e4.5: if I try shutting down the phone with apps …], Not enough memory
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its an old problem. Not specific to ota
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Ahh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But of course, mem consumption keeps rising
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Why should that be an issue
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 1gb is unfortnately not enough for smooth ops ^^
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> :(
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [Why should that be an issue], Because Lomiri needs obviously some more ram to shut down, and if it cant allocate it crashes
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Because Lomiri needs obviously some more ram to shut down, and if it cant alloca …], Oh
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> So why don't we kill all apps then shut down?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [So why don't we kill all apps then shut down?], Good point. Idk :)
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Good point. Idk :)], Lol
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Other than that one bug the latest rc has been stable for me
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Oh and teleports crashes occasionally but I guess that's to do with the fact I'm in every android and Ubuntu touch chat
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its an issue that evolved over time (years) so it was not on the radar at Canonical times
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But good suggestion, its probably not so hard to implement
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I like how no devices have been dropped from Ubuntu touch though
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> So keep up the good work here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amyosx [I like how no devices have been dropped from Ubuntu touch though], Yeah we do our best :)
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Flohack [Yeah we do our best :)], I wish canonical didn't say bye bye to grouper
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> But halium port is being worked on
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @amyosx [I wish canonical didn't say bye bye to grouper], Amazon Fire TV stick can be exception on your name aswell
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> If you don't flash preloader unlock exploit won't work
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @J0SH1X [Amazon Fire TV stick can be exception on your name aswell], OK lmao
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @J0SH1X [Amazon Fire TV stick can be exception on your name aswell], I might do my 1st gen fire TV when papa gets a new one
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @amyosx [I might do my 1st gen fire TV when papa gets a new one], I have a fire TV stick 2
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> I wanted to port android but my kernels won't boot
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> And I don't have the soldering equipment for uart
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @J0SH1X [And I don't have the soldering equipment for uart], Oof
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Mail me it and I'll solder for you and send back xD
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @amyosx [Oof], I was soldering and the freaking tip of my soldering station just fell off above the thread
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> So I can't put a new tip in
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> @amyosx [Mail me it and I'll solder for you and send back xD], I need it for watching TV my smart TV is so old that's its stupid again 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @J0SH1X [I need it for watching TV my smart TV is so old that's its stupid again 😂😂], I get it
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> My parents have to do that
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> I just saw that the aosp Rom available now supports Android TV wifi remote app
<ubptgbot> <J0SH1X> Might try to build that
<ubptgbot> <mihaisuta> http://seafile.btonic.eu/f/38bd378aa6a247efbe00/
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @amyosx [Found a bug in latest rc on bq e4.5: if I try shutting down the phone with apps …], Reboots or restarts unity8?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Restarts unity8 sorry
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> This happens to me also
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Even with 6gb free ram
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @mrcyjanek [Even with 6gb free ram], Oof lmao
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lol this thread is a tiny bit off topic
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It affects ubuntu touch devices O.o
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @amyosx [So why don't we kill all apps then shut down?], I believe there are works to fix this issue but probably hasn't finished yet. I think it's Marius working on it.
<ubptgbot> pryl2098 was added by: pryl2098
<ubptgbot> Sean Steele was added by: Sean Steele
<ubptgbot> <CW> Hi! What could be the reason i have to enter my wifi key again after every restart of the phone?
<ubptgbot> <CW> Same network , of course...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @CW [Hi! What could be the reason i have to enter my wifi key again after every resta …], perhaps your phone is missing the persist thing, and is generating a new wifi MAC address on every boot?
<ubptgbot> <CW> Ui that would indeed be a possible reason... My old nexus 5 did behave as expected... Where can i check the persistance?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what device is it?
<ubptgbot> <CW> nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <CW> nope, the wifi-MAC is persistant after reboot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, check syslog then perhaps. probably there is some error happening when network-manager tries to connect, which prompts again for the password, which is how it handles pretty much all wifi connection errors
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [ok, check syslog then perhaps. probably there is some error happening when netwo …], On oneplus 6t I click cancel when it prompts and select wifi network it will connect without asking for password
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mrcyjanek [On oneplus 6t I click cancel when it prompts and select wifi network it will con …], yes, because it didn't forget the password
<ubptgbot> <CW> i am using "logviewer" but i can not fin
<ubptgbot> <CW> d any wifi-related logs...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @CW [i am using "logviewer" but i can not fin], i don't think it handles system logs, only user apps and such; you need to look at `/var/log/syslog` for `network-manager` entries
<ubptgbot> <CW> perfekt, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Tiro98> https://cryptotabbrowser.com/15500687
<ubptgbot> salah9876 was added by: salah9876
<ubptgbot> <joeth> Is there a way to sync contacts with nextcloud?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @joeth [Is there a way to sync contacts with nextcloud?], There is a cloud group btw
<ubptgbot> <joeth> @Stereofont [There is a cloud group btw], oh yeah forgot about that :P I'll ask in there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <CW> funny,  now I am asking here, the "forgetting the wifi-pw with each reboot" is gone, cant reproduce it anymore..... I''ll get back to you when i can find evidence in the syslog
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @CW [funny,  now I am asking here, the "forgetting the wifi-pw with each reboot" is g …], probably a momentary error while connecting to the wifi
<ubptgbot> <CW> I am confused... I have two Nexus 5 devices with same Ubuntu-Touch version (RC) and both showed this issue for over half a year... now after 3 reboots my device still reconnects blamelessly to the network.
<ubptgbot> <CW> seems kinda random
<ubptgbot> <CW> currently i have 25 derivates of my wifi-SSID in "Previous networks"
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Lmao
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> interesting
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there anyway to zoom in Beru/Sturm Reader? Pinch doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Is there any way to zoom in Beru/Sturm Reader? Pinch doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Guys, have u tried to record your voice using the recorder and send the recording to someone on Telegram ? It sends empty recording.
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Is there a mumble client available for Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> Rabbit_Stew was added by: Rabbit_Stew
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mark alexa [Guys, have u tried to record your voice using the recorder and send the recordin …], With the Teleports inbuilt recorder or a file generated by Recorder app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mokmeister [Is there a mumble client available for Ubuntu Touch?], no native afaik, and would have to keep it in foreground (or disable app suspension for it)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> updated upstream mumble to a nice converged qml app would be cool if someone did it though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> could also use a better logo :P
